# Today...Smashing The Lie That Nazis Were Rightwing.



## PoliticalChic

Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.

They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.


1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.


2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack

These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:

_Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._

_similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._

_LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._

_The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._

_The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _

_capitalism thrived under the Nazis._

_Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._



Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.


3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
 Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.


All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
*All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*




4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
Goldberg, Liberal Fascism



When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
*"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*



*As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.

They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.


1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.


2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack

These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:

_Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._

_similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._

_LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._

_The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._

_The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _

_capitalism thrived under the Nazis._

_Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._



Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.


3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
 Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.


All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
*All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*




4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
Goldberg, Liberal Fascism



When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
*"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*



*As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


----------



## NYcarbineer

This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.


----------



## irosie91

you guys are playing with semantics


----------



## Rustic

Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.



Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?


----------



## Rustic

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
Click to expand...

 gun control...


----------



## Pogo

Fraid not Revisionista.  Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.

But it's SOOOOO cute the way you're so desperate to rewrite the history books three-quarters of a century on, all because you don't have the intellect to figure out that the Association Fallacy that you think would taint your side of the spectrum -- IS a fallacy anyway.  Which means all of this is completely for naught.

But do go on, this is MOST interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --- and obviously we need something pointless to take up bandwidth since there's so much available.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

conflating gun control with a national confiscation of all guns?

intellectual dishonesty. and ignorance on a Trumpian scale

congratulations, you win the booby prize


----------



## Moonglow

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
Click to expand...

I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..


----------



## Moonglow

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
Click to expand...

I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..


----------



## Seawytch

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
Click to expand...


Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns. 

_University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.


The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.

The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).

The Hitler gun control lie_


----------



## Moonglow

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
Click to expand...

I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.

Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.

youse guys are playing with semen-antics

European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.

...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

conflating gun control with a national confiscation of all guns?

intellectual dishonesty. and ignorance on a Trumpian scale

congratulations, you win the booby prize


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.

Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.

youse guys are playing with semen-antics

European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.

...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

conflating gun control with a national confiscation of all guns?

intellectual dishonesty. and ignorance on a Trumpian scale

congratulations, you win the booby prize


----------



## Rustic

frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?


----------



## Dragonlady

No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true. 

Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dragonlady

No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true. 

Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> Fraid not Revisionista.  Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.
> 
> But it's SOOOOO cute the way you're so desperate to rewrite the history books three-quarters of a century on, all because you don't have the intellect to figure out that the Association Fallacy that you think would taint your side of the spectrum -- IS a fallacy anyway.  Which means all of this is completely for naught.
> 
> But do go on, this is MOST interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- and obviously we need something pointless to take up bandwidth since there's so much available.





This thread is gonna rip you a new one, old timer....

...stay tuned.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.
> 
> Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.
> 
> youse guys are playing with semen-antics
> 
> European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> ...





Geeeee....I really made you nervous, huh?

You posted the same post twice.



BTW....you are right to be nervous.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Seawytch

Rustic said:


> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?


What is it you _believe_ the Nazis tried? It wasn't "gun control".


----------



## Seawytch

Rustic said:


> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?


What is it you believe the Nazis tried?


----------



## Rustic

Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


na, they called themselves socialists... progressives are repugnant to their very core. If they can't control somebody/the narrative they just can't stand it. LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic

5. The template that the Liberals are intent on advancing is that
the Nazis are right wing, hence,* it becomes imperative that they not be socialists.
They were. Socialists, siblings of the communists, and both are Leftwing.*



6. Both Stalin's *Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists.....both sprang from Karl Marx.*



a. Here's part of *both communist and Nazi methodology*: taking human lives is no big deal.

* "Early socialists publically advocated genocide,* in the 19th and 20th centuries. It first appeared in Marx's journal, Rheinishe Zeitung, in January of 1849. When the socialist class war happens, there will be primitive societies in Europe, two stages behind- not even capitalist yet- the Basques, the Bretons, the Scottish Highlanders, the Serbs, and others he calls 'racial trash,' and they will have to be destroyed because, being two stages behind in the class struggle, it will be impossible to bring them up to being revolutionary."
George Watson, Historian, Cambridge University.


"The classes and races, too weak to master the new conditions of life, must give way...they must perish in the revolutionary holocaust." Karl Marx, People's Paper, April 16, 1856, Journal of the History of Idea, 1981 

 "Before Marx, no other European thinker publically advocated racial extermination. He was the first." George Watson.



And this:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky


----------



## Rustic

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
Click to expand...

Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.


----------



## Seawytch

Rustic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

irosie91 said:


> you guys are playing with semantics


And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.

"You're a Nazi!!"

"No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"

Like kids on a playground.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com





Imagine...and this is quite a leap...that you had a brain, and could do better than "Is not, Isssss noottttttt!!!!!!


Then, you might be able to point out any error in my posts.

You can't because there are none....as you inadvertently (better look that up) proved.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com





Imagine...and this is quite a leap...that you had a brain, and could do better than "Is not, Isssss noottttttt!!!!!!


Then, you might be able to point out any error in my posts.

You can't because there are none....as you inadvertently


Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Wipe that drool off your chin and see if you can find any errors in my posts.


If you can't.....well, you've helped prove the truth of the thread title.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Polichicken doesn't see the issues with the software here? Who knew one person could be so ignorant in so many ways


----------



## irosie91

right left right left-----go to your   RIGHT    your LEFT    your RIGHT. 
I have not twirled a baton and marched for the past 55 years


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Polichicken doesn't see the issues with the software


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

National Socialism sounds a lot like Trump's Populist Nationalism


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

National Socialism sounds a lot like Trump's Populist Nationalism

Like Hitler, Trump admires strongmen (Uncle 'Dolf admired Il Duce)

Like Stalin, Trump is out to kill off any and all democratic institutions like a free press


----------



## Rustic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> National Socialism sounds a lot like Trump's Populist Nationalism
> 
> Like Hitler, Trump admires strongmen (Uncle 'Dolf admired Il Duce)
> 
> Like Stalin, Trump is out to kill off any and all democratic institutions like a free press


All of the mainstream media are socialist fuck ups...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Any Trump supporter caught whining like the poster named Rustic , needs to have a lobotomy


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Any Trump supporter caught whining like the poster named Rustic, needs to have a lobotomy


----------



## Rustic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Any Trump supporter caught whining like the poster named Rustic , needs to have a lobotomy


Sorry I didn't vote for Trump… LOL


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.



You have a penny left on your 2 cents worth.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
Click to expand...


lol.  Try again.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> 5. The template that the Liberals are intent on advancing is that
> the Nazis are right wing, hence,* it becomes imperative that they not be socialists.
> They were. Socialists, siblings of the communists, and both are Leftwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Both Stalin's *Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists.....both sprang from Karl Marx.*
> 
> 
> 
> a. Here's part of *both communist and Nazi methodology*: taking human lives is no big deal.
> 
> * "Early socialists publically advocated genocide,* in the 19th and 20th centuries. It first appeared in Marx's journal, Rheinishe Zeitung, in January of 1849. When the socialist class war happens, there will be primitive societies in Europe, two stages behind- not even capitalist yet- the Basques, the Bretons, the Scottish Highlanders, the Serbs, and others he calls 'racial trash,' and they will have to be destroyed because, being two stages behind in the class struggle, it will be impossible to bring them up to being revolutionary."
> George Watson, Historian, Cambridge University.
> 
> 
> "The classes and races, too weak to master the new conditions of life, must give way...they must perish in the revolutionary holocaust." Karl Marx, People's Paper, April 16, 1856, Journal of the History of Idea, 1981
> 
> "Before Marx, no other European thinker publically advocated racial extermination. He was the first." George Watson.
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> "We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky



Isn't this the same poster who called for 'expunging' Liberalism in her own form of genocide?


----------



## PoliticalChic

'Thanks' to government schooling, the tool of Liberals, many have been taught that communism and Nazism differed in any way other than a late-stage hatred of each other, has been played for a fool

Both are maniacal, and both are Leftwing.

7. A year after Lenin's death, 1924, the NYTimes published a small article about a newly established party in Germany, the National Socialist Labor Party, which "...persists in believing that Lenin and Hitler can be compared or contrasted...*Dr. Goebell's....assertion that Lenin was the greatest man second only to Hitler....and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight....*" November 27, 1925.

Lenin, communist...Hitler, NationalSocialist..... "*the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight...."

*


a. *Hitler and Stalin were allies *up until June 21, 1941,* Stalin provided the resources for the Blitzkrieg of Hitler,* and both attacked Poland, one from each side. 
September 1, 1939, Hitler attacked Poland....on September 17, Stalin attacks from the East. The Soviet radio transmitter in Minsk guided the Nazi bombers attacking Polish cities. 
Newsreel footage showed the Red Army in Nazi helmets, marching side by side with the SS. One photo shows the hammer and sickle along side the swastika.


Two Leftist programs, allies.

I still haven't seen any of the whiners denying anything I've posted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
Click to expand...




Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.

Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
Click to expand...




Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.

Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.


irosie91 said:


> right left right left-----go to your   RIGHT    your LEFT    your RIGHT.
> I have not twirled a baton and marched for the past 55 years





Brilliant post.....seems to reveal that you haven't done any thinking in nigh on 6 decades.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.
> 
> Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right left right left-----go to your   RIGHT    your LEFT    your RIGHT.
> I have not twirled a baton and marched for the past 55 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant post.....seems to reveal that you haven't done any thinking in nigh on 6 decades.
Click to expand...

ALL nazis voted for trump


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


It's all FDRs fault


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


It's all FDRs fault


----------



## WheelieAddict

More far right revisionist history from PropagandaChic


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.




No...they were leftwingers.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's all FDRs fault
Click to expand...


FDR was the closest U.S president to a Fascist, he had micromanaged much of the economy, and had massive public works, which are Fascist elements.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?


----------



## 2aguy

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...



They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....

_*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. *_
_*
*_
So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*



Nazis were Right wing Socialists.

Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.

Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.


----------



## 2aguy

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
Click to expand...



Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.


----------



## irosie91

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.
> 
> Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> right left right left-----go to your   RIGHT    your LEFT    your RIGHT.
> I have not twirled a baton and marched for the past 55 years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant post.....seems to reveal that you haven't done any thinking in nigh on 6 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALL nazis voted for trump
Click to expand...


wrong----ALL of the female Nazis WORSHIPPED   hellcat


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
Click to expand...



Why are you this dumb......national socialists and international socialists fought each other for control in Germany...the national socialists won, the international socialists lost.......and they were killed.....

Tell us, genius...if MS-13 and the Latin Kings....two drug gangs, fight...and one group murders the other group...does that mean that the group doing the killing isn't a drug gang...

Moron.


----------



## Seawytch

2aguy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. *_
> _*
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
Click to expand...


Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.


----------



## Seawytch

2aguy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. *_
> _*
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
Click to expand...


Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.

National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.


----------



## 2aguy

Seawytch said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
Click to expand...



I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
Click to expand...


Socialism is left wing, not right wing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dragonlady said:


> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.

National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.


bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
Click to expand...


Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

2aguy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is left wing, not right wing.
Click to expand...


Nazis were economically  left wing Socialist, but were socially far Right wing.


----------



## Timmy

The neo-Nazis running around right now. Are they voting for Democrats? Do you consider them to be liberals?


----------



## Timmy

The neo-Nazis running around right now. Are they voting for Democrats? Do you consider them to be liberals?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Timmy said:


> The neo-Nazis running around right now. Are they voting for Democrats? Do you consider them to be liberals?



Neo-Nazis generally are against both parties.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
Click to expand...


The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
Click to expand...


The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government. 

Apparently the 


bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
Click to expand...


Apparently the Nazis were anti-liberal liberals.


----------



## Billo_Really

I never saw a left wing skinhead.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's all FDRs fault
Click to expand...




This is the sort of post one would expect from a Rooseveltian boot-licker who'd love to dispute or deny my revelations.....

....but can't.


In effect, you've supported everything I posted.

Now, you're dismissed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's all FDRs fault
Click to expand...




This is the sort of post one would expect from a Rooseveltian boot-licker who'd love to dispute or deny my revelations.....

....but can't.


In effect, you've supported everything I posted.

Now, you're dismissed.


WheelieAddict said:


> More far right revisionist history from PropagandaChic




Well, then.....find anything I've posted that isn't true and correct.



Waiting.


----------



## 2aguy

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...



Boy...this was a stupid post...it shows that the very guy who wrote the 2004 article...is a moron......and you quoted him.....this is again, from your own link from his own article...showing how stupid you anti gunners are and how nothing you say about guns and gun control is even remotely based in Truth, facts or reality....

From his article, which you used in your post....

_*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. 
*
(except they were then unarmed when it came time to ship them to the gas chambers...my quote not his)_
*-----*
_*Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, 
*
(Which completely contradicts his entire fucking article.......both he, and you are morons)_


----------



## 2aguy

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...



Boy...this was a stupid post...it shows that the very guy who wrote the 2004 article...is a moron......and you quoted him.....this is again, from your own link from his own article...showing how stupid you anti gunners are and how nothing you say about guns and gun control is even remotely based in Truth, facts or reality....

From his article, which you used in your post....

_*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. 
*
(except they were then unarmed when it came time to ship them to the gas chambers...my quote not his)_
*-----*
_*Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, 
*_
*(Which completely contradicts his entire fucking article.......both he, and you are morons)


NYcarbineer said:





2aguy said:





Seawytch said:





2aguy said:





Seawytch said:





Rustic said:



			gun control...
		
Click to expand...


Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.

University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.


The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.

The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).

The Hitler gun control lie

Click to expand...



They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....

The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. 


So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?

Click to expand...


Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
		
Click to expand...



I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
		
Click to expand...


The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.

Apparently the


bodecea said:





PoliticalChic said:



			Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.

They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.


1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.


2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack

These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:

Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa.

similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists.

LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism.

The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists.

The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists 

capitalism thrived under the Nazis.

Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist.



Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.


3. Here's the bottom line...and then I'll prove it: Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.
Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
 Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.


All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.




4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
Goldberg, Liberal Fascism



When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48



As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.

Click to expand...

Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
		
Click to expand...


Apparently the Nazis were anti-liberal liberals.
		
Click to expand...



Y*es....exactly....I have posted about this over and over when morons like you tell us that gun registration isn't a bad thing....they registered the guns of Germans in the 1920s....keeping records of all the gun owners.....for their own protection and to keep people safe.....

Notice how that is the same argument you morons make?


And then, in the 1930s...the nazis gained control....and then used the Gun Registration records to disarm Jews and the political enemies of the nazis......

What about gun registration and the nazis is confusing to you?

The nazis were left wing socialists.....


----------



## 2aguy

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...



Boy...this was a stupid post...it shows that the very guy who wrote the 2004 article...is a moron......and you quoted him.....this is again, from your own link from his own article...showing how stupid you anti gunners are and how nothing you say about guns and gun control is even remotely based in Truth, facts or reality....

From his article, which you used in your post....

_*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. 
*
(except they were then unarmed when it came time to ship them to the gas chambers...my quote not his)_
*-----*
_*Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, 

(Which completely contradicts his entire fucking article.......both he, and you are morons)


NYcarbineer said:





2aguy said:





Seawytch said:





2aguy said:





Seawytch said:





Rustic said:



			gun control...
		
Click to expand...


Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.

University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.


The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.

The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).

The Hitler gun control lie

Click to expand...



They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....

The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. 


So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?

Click to expand...


Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
		
Click to expand...



I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
		
Click to expand...


The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.

Apparently the


bodecea said:





PoliticalChic said:



			Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.

They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.


1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.


2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack

These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:

Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa.

similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists.

LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism.

The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists.

The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists 

capitalism thrived under the Nazis.

Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist.



Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.


3. Here's the bottom line...and then I'll prove it: Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.
Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
 Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.


All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.




4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
Goldberg, Liberal Fascism



When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48



As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.

Click to expand...

Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
		
Click to expand...


Apparently the Nazis were anti-liberal liberals.
		
Click to expand...



Yes....exactly....I have posted about this over and over when morons like you tell us that gun registration isn't a bad thing....they registered the guns of Germans in the 1920s....keeping records of all the gun owners.....for their own protection and to keep people safe.....

Notice how that is the same argument you morons make?


And then, in the 1930s...the nazis gained control....and then used the Gun Registration records to disarm Jews and the political enemies of the nazis......

What about gun registration and the *_


----------



## 2aguy

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Apparently the
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the Nazis were anti-liberal liberals.
Click to expand...



*Y*es....exactly....I have posted about this over and over when morons like you tell us that gun registration isn't a bad thing....they registered the guns of Germans in the 1920s....keeping records of all the gun owners.....for their own protection and to keep people safe.....

Notice how that is the same argument you morons make?


And then, in the 1930s...the nazis gained control....and then used the Gun Registration records to disarm Jews and the political enemies of the nazis......

What about gun registration and the nazis is confusing to you?

The nazis were left wing socialists.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
Click to expand...



Siblings do squabble.....


----------



## rightwinger

Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism

Nazi = Conservative


----------



## WheelieAddict

Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic


----------



## PoliticalChic

Seawytch said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
Click to expand...




Cain and Abel...

Romulus and Remus....

German Nazis and German Marixists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic





I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"

You must be a Liberal fearful of the closeness you have with the Nazis being revealed, eh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic





I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"

You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
Click to expand...




".... socially Right wing."

Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Both *Stalin's Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing*.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists..... sprang from Karl Marx.



8. Shortly thereafter the Nazis found it more useful to stress differences, and the earlier campaign posters showing similarities disappeared, posters with both the hammer and sickle and the swastika. 

a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism."
George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.

b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists."
Vladimir Bukovsky.



* Although aligned with Fascists and Nazis throughout the pre-war period, Liberals/Progressives/Democrats were suddenly shocked by revelations about their erstwhile allies post-war.
Only after the horrors of Nazism were revealed did Leftists intellectuals pretend that Nazism was not Leftist.....is was and is......*




The new mantra was created: communism is Leftwing, Nazism is Rightwing.


It isn't.....except to morons....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NYcarbineer said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
Click to expand...


Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.


----------



## Bush92

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. German citizens had a two week federal paid vacation each year. Left = Nazi


----------



## Bush92

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. German citizens had a two week federal paid vacation each year. Left = Nazi


----------



## PoliticalChic

Bush92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. German citizens had a two week federal paid vacation each year. Left = Nazi
Click to expand...



And far, far more in the way of welfare.

I'll post it later.


----------



## WheelieAddict

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
Click to expand...

Right, this is obvious to everyone. These modern fascist clowns think they can rewrite history by spreading bs. It's hilarious the effort they put into it


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative





Bush92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalist SOCIALIST German Workers Party. German citizens had a two week federal paid vacation each year. Left = Nazi
Click to expand...



Government employees who get 2 weeks paid vacation are Nazis?

Our soldiers get twice that.  Nice job calling them Nazis.


----------



## Moonglow

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
Click to expand...

Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.
> 
> Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.
Click to expand...

Yikes, clumsy deflection right there, especially since the second line of my sig is for people like you.

Maybe try again, huh?
.


----------



## Borillar

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> na, they called themselves socialists... progressives are repugnant to their very core. If they can't control somebody/the narrative they just can't stand it. LOL
Click to expand...

Sure, and Saddam's Republican Guards were really republicans too. Hitler was a far right, authoritarian, anti-communist, nationalist. The attempt to paint him as some kind of egalitarian socialist and then to try to associate anyone who leans left on any issue as supporting fascism is laughable.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, this is obvious to everyone. These modern fascist clowns think they can rewrite history by spreading bs. It's hilarious the effort they put into it
Click to expand...




Can you find any errors in my carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced posts?

Any?


No....what do you suppose that shows?


...aside from the fact that you're a dunce?


----------



## Borillar

Rustic said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> na, they called themselves socialists... progressives are repugnant to their very core. If they can't control somebody/the narrative they just can't stand it. LOL
Click to expand...

Sure, and Saddam's Republican Guards were really republicans too. Hitler was a far right, authoritarian, anti-communist, nationalist. The attempt to paint him as some kind of egalitarian socialist and then to try to associate anyone who leans left on any issue as supporting fascism is laughable.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, this is obvious to everyone. These modern fascist clowns think they can rewrite history by spreading bs. It's hilarious the effort they put into it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find any errors in my carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced posts?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No....what do you suppose that shows?
> 
> 
> ...aside from the fact that you're a dunce?
Click to expand...


"carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced"......repetitious poster is repetitious.......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.
> 
> Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes, clumsy deflection right there, especially since the second line of my sig is for people like you.
> 
> Maybe try again, huh?
> .
Click to expand...



Please....you don't have to apologize.

I understand, it's your nature.

One day, in the very distant future, you may actually grow a pair.


Happy Mother's Day


----------



## 2aguy

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
Click to expand...



But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.


----------



## 2aguy

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
Click to expand...



But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
Click to expand...



The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## task0778

The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.


----------



## 2aguy

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
Click to expand...



But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
Click to expand...



The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## rightwinger

task0778 said:


> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.


Bull Shit

The right wants less control over capitalists and a low paid workforce


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, this is obvious to everyone. These modern fascist clowns think they can rewrite history by spreading bs. It's hilarious the effort they put into it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find any errors in my carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced posts?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No....what do you suppose that shows?
> 
> 
> ...aside from the fact that you're a dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced"......repetitious poster is repetitious.......
Click to expand...



Can you find any errors that you can point to in this carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced thesis???

'Cause...if you can't...
a. I'm 100% correct, and Nazism is as Leftwing as Communism and Liberalism..
b. You've helped prove it.


----------



## 2aguy

Borillar said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> na, they called themselves socialists... progressives are repugnant to their very core. If they can't control somebody/the narrative they just can't stand it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, and Saddam's Republican Guards were really republicans too. Hitler was a far right, authoritarian, anti-communist, nationalist. The attempt to paint him as some kind of egalitarian socialist and then to try to associate anyone who leans left on any issue as supporting fascism is laughable.
Click to expand...



No....he hated the international socialists because he didn't give a rats ass about the people in other countries, he only cared about socializing Germany.......socialism leads to totalitrianism...it always does...and with enough time, as they run out of money, the European welfare states will eventually get there too...


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are playing with semantics
> 
> 
> 
> And "playing" is a good word for this stuff.
> 
> "You're a Nazi!!"
> 
> "No, YOU'RE a Nazi!!"
> 
> Like kids on a playground.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I provide facts that prove my thesis, FenceSitter.
> 
> Unlike you....I'm never afraid to take a real position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes, clumsy deflection right there, especially since the second line of my sig is for people like you.
> 
> Maybe try again, huh?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please....you don't have to apologize.
> 
> I understand, it's your nature.
> 
> One day, in the very distant future, you may actually grow a pair.
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day
Click to expand...

Now she avoids the point.

The second line of my sig is for you. Enjoy.

So many cowards, so little time.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

9. Up to now, the whiners, the* Liberals,  have been unable to challenge any of the linked, sourced, and documented material that I've provided.

*

That pattern will continue in this post....watch:


a.  *Liberal and Progressive and Democrat *are used interchangeably in general parlance...And a 2012 Gallup poll found that *53 percent of Democrats* and 39 percent of Americans more generally had a positive reaction to the word _socialism_. 
Democrats, Republicans Diverge on Capitalism, Federal Gov't

*Liberals are admitted socialists.*


b. Even Marx admitted that true communism could not come about without revolution. So the statement -- "*A communist is a socialist *with a gun" can be accepted as a truism.
*So....Liberals, Progressives, Socialists = Communists.


*


Now, watch how *we add Nazis to that:*

 "*Goebbels never doubted that he was a socialist*. He understood Nazism to be a better and more plausible form of socialism than that propagated by Lenin. Instead of spreading itself across different nations, it would operate within the unit of the Volk.

So total is the cultural victory of the modern Left that the merely to recount this fact is jarring. But few at the time would have found it especially contentious. As George Watson put it in _The Lost Literature of Socialism_:


_It is now clear beyond all reasonable doubt that *Hitler and his associates believed they were socialists,* and that others, including democratic socialists, thought so too._

 


"Subsequent generations of Leftists have tried to explain away the awkward nomenclature of the National *Socialist* German Workers’ Party as either a cynical PR stunt or an embarrassing coincidence. In fact, the name meant what it said."
Opinion



Nazis and Communists.....and Liberals and Socialists......all are Leftist.

*None are Rightwing.


Hence.....the title of the thread.*


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.


What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, this is obvious to everyone. These modern fascist clowns think they can rewrite history by spreading bs. It's hilarious the effort they put into it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find any errors in my carefully constructed, linked, documented and sourced posts?
> 
> Any?
> 
> 
> No....what do you suppose that shows?
> 
> 
> ...aside from the fact that you're a dunce?
Click to expand...


Yes, it's all bullshit.  That the Nazis were on the right wing of the political spectrum is an indisputable fact.


----------



## Moonglow

task0778 said:


> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.


If you go far enough to the right you have totalism also, derp..


----------



## Iceweasel

NYcarbineer said:


> Yes, it's all bullshit.  That the Nazis were on the right wing of the political spectrum is an indisputable fact.


What politics? You think politics is the same the world over? LOL@libtards.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*



Carefully sourced she calls the above.  You win joke of the week.


----------



## Preacher

2aguy said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
Click to expand...

No even the general public was allowed to own guns....they didn't have to be members of the NSDAP. Just jews,communists and other trash that were threats to the state were banned which is fine.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...



_*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.*_

--LOL

get serious 

that is exactly what gun control is 

--LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic

Almost every time there has been a negative post from some Liberal I've challenged them to actually dispute what I've posted.

Alas, all I get is 'I hate you' posts.

I can't imagine why such hatred for sweet, lovable lil' ol' me.....


....outside of the fact that all of my posts are unassailable....and they destroy the worldview that has been instilled in government school.


(Sigh...) I suppose I'll have to live with my curse of only being able to post truth.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative




Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them

Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.

Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....

Democrats are vile.....


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative




Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them

Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.

Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....

Democrats are vile.....


----------



## task0778

Moonglow said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go far enough to the right you have totalism also, derp..
Click to expand...


How do you figure that?   Surely you know that the Right wants smaller gov't than the Left does.   Surely you know that the further Right you go the less gov't you want, and the further Left you go the more gov't control you want.   So how do you get to totalitarianism by going to the extreme Right?   Logically if you go far enough tothe Right you should end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy rather than totalitariansim.


----------



## 2aguy

task0778 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go far enough to the right you have totalism also, derp..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?   Surely you know that the Right wants smaller gov't than the Left does.   Surely you know that the further Right you go the less gov't you want, and the further Left you go the more gov't control you want.   So how do you get to totalitarianism by going to the extreme Right?   Logically if you go far enough tothe Right you should end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy rather than totalitariansim.
Click to expand...



This is the lie they tell to the uninformed that the left and right are the same, just going in different directions on a circle to arrive at totalitarianism........because they don't want people to realize that left wing beliefs are the only ones that lead to totalitarianism...since as you accurately point out...the Right Wing in America believes in limited Government...so it makes no sense to think that a belief in limited government would end up with absolute government......

The right goes from Conservatism, to libertarianism, to no government..which are the guys who go into the woods in Idaho and live in a cabin.......

The left....all go to absolute and total government control.......

Thanks for your posts...


----------



## NYcarbineer

task0778 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go far enough to the right you have totalism also, derp..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?   Surely you know that the Right wants smaller gov't than the Left does.   Surely you know that the further Right you go the less gov't you want, and the further Left you go the more gov't control you want.   So how do you get to totalitarianism by going to the extreme Right?   Logically if you go far enough tothe Right you should end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy rather than totalitariansim.
Click to expand...


Nobody except for a weird pocket full of rightwing nuts disputes the fact that Nazism was/is rightwing.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
Click to expand...

Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
Click to expand...



No....wrong again...

conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....

dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.

nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....

Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....

marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....

Moron.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...

Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


>




Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*



Don't bother, no one will read it.
Amazing the number of PhD historians here who don't know the def of liberal.
Latin, liber, free, for the individual and small gov.
Sort of takes away ones argument when you don't know the origin of the words you spout


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
Click to expand...

Thank you Her Goebbels


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
Click to expand...



No.....

nazis hate jews...

democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....

Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...

And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.


----------



## 2aguy

Was anyone else having trouble with double posts?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
Click to expand...


/---- you mean on gun control, powerful central government, taxation and abortion? You mean those views?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
Click to expand...




10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*

"The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
_Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
by Peter Fritzsche p. 45



Does that sound like a Rightwinger?

"*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Here's Stalin's version....




And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...

'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele



* Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*


----------



## 2aguy

Cellblock2429 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /---- you mean on gun control, powerful central government, taxation and abortion? You mean those views?
Click to expand...



Don't forget racism...democrats have the party where all the racists exist......and violence....physically attacking your political enemies and preventing them from speaking.......


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
Click to expand...



PoliticalChic.....

Thanks......your work is appreciated by those of us who actually love freedom and the rights of a free people.....your posts are great, I love the work and research you do......


----------



## task0778

The National Socialist Workers Party of Germany, otherwise known as the Nazi Party, was indeed socialist, and it had a lot in common with the modern left. Hitler preached class warfare, agitating the working class to resist ``exploitation'' by capitalists -- particularly Jewish capitalists, of course. Their program called for the nationalization of education, health care, transportation, and other major industries. They instituted and vigorously enforced a strict gun control regimen and denounced Christians as right-wing fanatics. 

Nazism was inspired by Italian Fascism, an invention of hardline Communist Benito Mussolini. During World War I, Mussolini recognized that conventional socialism wasn't working. He saw that nationalism exerted a stronger pull on the working class than proletarian brotherhood. He also saw that the ferocious opposition of large corporations made socialist revolution difficult. So in 1919, Mussolini came up with an alternative strategy. He called it Fascism. Mussolini described his new movement as a ``Third Way'' between capitalism and communism. As under communism, the state would exercise dictatorial control over the economy. But as under capitalism, the corporations would be left in private hands.   And essentially Hitler followed the same game plan. He openly acknowledged that the Nazi party was ``socialist'' and that its enemies were the ``bourgeoisie'' and the ``plutocrats'' (the rich).  Sure sounds like the modern Left to me.


----------



## PK1

The OP is trying to slip a square peg full of shit into a round hole.  OUCH!

*Nazis are intolerant nationalists.
Putin* is one, and so is *Trump*.
Both are relatively "conservative" right-wing.


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
Click to expand...



Are you getting those qoutes from online sources?  If not, I commend your willingness to type from sources in paper books............the greatest weapon the left had for decades was the abilty to quickly spread a lie...like the nazis were right wing.....and then their opponents not having an ability to show they were lying...since in order to refute the lie, you would have to go to the library, dig thru microfiche or books.....and by the time you did that...the lie was already set.....

Now...with the internet...their lies can be broken immediately.....which is why the internet is their next target


----------



## 2aguy

task0778 said:


> The National Socialist Workers Party of Germany, otherwise known as the Nazi Party, was indeed socialist, and it had a lot in common with the modern left. Hitler preached class warfare, agitating the working class to resist ``exploitation'' by capitalists -- particularly Jewish capitalists, of course. Their program called for the nationalization of education, health care, transportation, and other major industries. They instituted and vigorously enforced a strict gun control regimen and denounced Christians as right-wing fanatics.
> 
> Nazism was inspired by Italian Fascism, an invention of hardline Communist Benito Mussolini. During World War I, Mussolini recognized that conventional socialism wasn't working. He saw that nationalism exerted a stronger pull on the working class than proletarian brotherhood. He also saw that the ferocious opposition of large corporations made socialist revolution difficult. So in 1919, Mussolini came up with an alternative strategy. He called it Fascism. Mussolini described his new movement as a ``Third Way'' between capitalism and communism. As under communism, the state would exercise dictatorial control over the economy. But as under capitalism, the corporations would be left in private hands.   And essentially Hitler followed the same game plan. He openly acknowledged that the Nazi party was ``socialist'' and that its enemies were the ``bourgeoisie'' and the ``plutocrats'' (the rich).  Sure sounds like the modern Left to me.




Exactly...do you have a link for that...I would like to steal it for future ass kicking of left wing morons here on U.S...


----------



## PoliticalChic

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic.....
> 
> Thanks......your work is appreciated by those of us who actually love freedom and the rights of a free people.....your posts are great, I love the work and research you do......
Click to expand...



You are more than kind,2aguy!
And the sentiment....right back atcha!


----------



## PoliticalChic

PK1 said:


> The OP is trying to slip a square peg full of shit into a round hole.  OUCH!
> 
> *Nazis are intolerant nationalists.
> Putin* is one, and so is *Trump*.
> Both are relatively "conservative" right-wing.




Your language gives away your intellectual level: sub basement.


----------



## task0778

2aguy said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The National Socialist Workers Party of Germany, otherwise known as the Nazi Party, was indeed socialist, and it had a lot in common with the modern left. Hitler preached class warfare, agitating the working class to resist ``exploitation'' by capitalists -- particularly Jewish capitalists, of course. Their program called for the nationalization of education, health care, transportation, and other major industries. They instituted and vigorously enforced a strict gun control regimen and denounced Christians as right-wing fanatics.
> 
> Nazism was inspired by Italian Fascism, an invention of hardline Communist Benito Mussolini. During World War I, Mussolini recognized that conventional socialism wasn't working. He saw that nationalism exerted a stronger pull on the working class than proletarian brotherhood. He also saw that the ferocious opposition of large corporations made socialist revolution difficult. So in 1919, Mussolini came up with an alternative strategy. He called it Fascism. Mussolini described his new movement as a ``Third Way'' between capitalism and communism. As under communism, the state would exercise dictatorial control over the economy. But as under capitalism, the corporations would be left in private hands.   And essentially Hitler followed the same game plan. He openly acknowledged that the Nazi party was ``socialist'' and that its enemies were the ``bourgeoisie'' and the ``plutocrats'' (the rich).  Sure sounds like the modern Left to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...do you have a link for that...I would like to steal it for future ass kicking of left wing morons here on U.S...
Click to expand...


A Little Secret About the Nazis (They were left-wing socialists like the modern left of today)


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...they were leftwingers.....
Click to expand...

still don't know the difference between an adjective and a noun I see. Socialist benefits going to your head?


----------



## 2aguy

task0778 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The National Socialist Workers Party of Germany, otherwise known as the Nazi Party, was indeed socialist, and it had a lot in common with the modern left. Hitler preached class warfare, agitating the working class to resist ``exploitation'' by capitalists -- particularly Jewish capitalists, of course. Their program called for the nationalization of education, health care, transportation, and other major industries. They instituted and vigorously enforced a strict gun control regimen and denounced Christians as right-wing fanatics.
> 
> Nazism was inspired by Italian Fascism, an invention of hardline Communist Benito Mussolini. During World War I, Mussolini recognized that conventional socialism wasn't working. He saw that nationalism exerted a stronger pull on the working class than proletarian brotherhood. He also saw that the ferocious opposition of large corporations made socialist revolution difficult. So in 1919, Mussolini came up with an alternative strategy. He called it Fascism. Mussolini described his new movement as a ``Third Way'' between capitalism and communism. As under communism, the state would exercise dictatorial control over the economy. But as under capitalism, the corporations would be left in private hands.   And essentially Hitler followed the same game plan. He openly acknowledged that the Nazi party was ``socialist'' and that its enemies were the ``bourgeoisie'' and the ``plutocrats'' (the rich).  Sure sounds like the modern Left to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...do you have a link for that...I would like to steal it for future ass kicking of left wing morons here on U.S...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Little Secret About the Nazis (They were left-wing socialists like the modern left of today)
Click to expand...



Thanks...you know...I think I might have this somwhere........great resource...shows how foolish these left wingers are...they have no idea what they are defending...


----------



## PK1

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.


----------



## 2aguy

PK1 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
Click to expand...



Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting those qoutes from online sources?  If not, I commend your willingness to type from sources in paper books............the greatest weapon the left had for decades was the abilty to quickly spread a lie...like the nazis were right wing.....and then their opponents not having an ability to show they were lying...since in order to refute the lie, you would have to go to the library, dig thru microfiche or books.....and by the time you did that...the lie was already set.....
> 
> Now...with the internet...their lies can be broken immediately.....which is why the internet is their next target
Click to expand...



I have to admit....I love doing research!

And...I read lots of books...on both sides of the aisle.

I use every source I can find.



BTW....I have a great advantage.....here, in Brooklyn, any book I wish is sent to my local library, and put on reserve for me.
And...when I hear an interview and want a book about to be published,the system will order it for me.


And thank you again.


----------



## PK1

PoliticalChic said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is trying to slip a square peg full of shit into a round hole.  OUCH!
> 
> *Nazis are intolerant nationalists.
> Putin* is one, and so is *Trump*.
> Both are relatively "conservative" right-wing.
> 
> 
> 
> Your language gives away your intellectual level: sub basement.
Click to expand...

"Sub basement" here has no meaning, just like your posts.


----------



## ph3iron

task0778 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The National Socialist Workers Party of Germany, otherwise known as the Nazi Party, was indeed socialist, and it had a lot in common with the modern left. Hitler preached class warfare, agitating the working class to resist ``exploitation'' by capitalists -- particularly Jewish capitalists, of course. Their program called for the nationalization of education, health care, transportation, and other major industries. They instituted and vigorously enforced a strict gun control regimen and denounced Christians as right-wing fanatics.
> 
> Nazism was inspired by Italian Fascism, an invention of hardline Communist Benito Mussolini. During World War I, Mussolini recognized that conventional socialism wasn't working. He saw that nationalism exerted a stronger pull on the working class than proletarian brotherhood. He also saw that the ferocious opposition of large corporations made socialist revolution difficult. So in 1919, Mussolini came up with an alternative strategy. He called it Fascism. Mussolini described his new movement as a ``Third Way'' between capitalism and communism. As under communism, the state would exercise dictatorial control over the economy. But as under capitalism, the corporations would be left in private hands.   And essentially Hitler followed the same game plan. He openly acknowledged that the Nazi party was ``socialist'' and that its enemies were the ``bourgeoisie'' and the ``plutocrats'' (the rich).  Sure sounds like the modern Left to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...do you have a link for that...I would like to steal it for future ass kicking of left wing morons here on U.S...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Little Secret About the Nazis (They were left-wing socialists like the modern left of today)
Click to expand...

I guess the old joke applies. "If you're not smart enough to get a real job, join the military, great indoctrination and socialist benefits"
And not that facts matter but hitler
put national in front of socialist for his antisemetic  and nationalist party.
You can't seriously believe hitter was a commie leftie? Believe in the holocaust? Le pens dad didnt


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother, no one will read it.
> Amazing the number of PhD historians here who don't know the def of liberal.
> Latin, liber, free, for the individual and small gov.
> Sort of takes away ones argument when you don't know the origin of the words you spout
Click to expand...



"Don't bother, no one will read it."

You did.

Sooo....does that make you an imbecile or a liar?


----------



## 2aguy

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother, no one will read it.
> Amazing the number of PhD historians here who don't know the def of liberal.
> Latin, liber, free, for the individual and small gov.
> Sort of takes away ones argument when you don't know the origin of the words you spout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't bother, no one will read it."
> 
> You did.
> 
> Sooo....does that make you an imbecile or a liar?
Click to expand...



To be accurate......he/she/it....is both.


----------



## PK1

2aguy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
Click to expand...

Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Her Goebbels
Click to expand...





Sooooo, Old Timer......is MayDay a rightwing holiday .....

....or Leftwing?


Speak up.


----------



## 2aguy

PK1 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
Click to expand...



The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....

American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.

The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......

Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.

Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....

Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......

Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.

Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....

Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...


----------



## ph3iron

Seawytch said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
Click to expand...




PoliticalChic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting those qoutes from online sources?  If not, I commend your willingness to type from sources in paper books............the greatest weapon the left had for decades was the abilty to quickly spread a lie...like the nazis were right wing.....and then their opponents not having an ability to show they were lying...since in order to refute the lie, you would have to go to the library, dig thru microfiche or books.....and by the time you did that...the lie was already set.....
> 
> Now...with the internet...their lies can be broken immediately.....which is why the internet is their next target
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit....I love doing research!
> 
> And...I read lots of books...on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> I use every source I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....I have a great advantage.....here, in Brooklyn, any book I wish is sent to my local library, and put on reserve for me.
> And...when I hear an interview and want a book about to be published,the system will order it for me.
> 
> 
> And thank you again.
Click to expand...


Wow. PHD in humor ?
Dempocrats?


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
Click to expand...

Don't tread on me, pathetic. Probably from a guy who hasn't known trench warfare and hasn't had the crap bombed out of him but SO brave.
Prob sucking off his socialist va, SS and medicare benefits.
Irony is lost on these non college white boys


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
Click to expand...

An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
Reminds them of the Nazis


----------



## task0778

“We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions”

– Adolf Hitler, Hitler’s speech on May 1, 1927. Cited in: Toland, John (1992). _Adolf Hitler_. Anchor Books. pp. 224–225. ISBN 0385037244.

Can it be any clearer than this?


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Borillar

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hated gays........Consevatives hate gays
> Nazis oppressed minorities.......Conservatives oppress minorities
> Nazis stressed a fear of the commies.........Conservatives stress fear of Communism
> Nazis stressed nationalism.......Consevatives stress nationalism
> 
> Nazi = Conservative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
Click to expand...

Most Jews in the USA are Democrats. Most of the people here on this message board bitching about Jews are Republicans like Odium, shootspeeders, Steve McGarrett, etc. And of course you all hate Muslims. Heck, you're terrified of a Muslim parent who is angry at a school for feeding her daughter pork. You're terrified of "Sharia law" while at the same time trying to pass Christian dogma, which amounts to about the same thing, into law. You are supposedly for small government unless you can use it to stomp on on things you don't like such as women's reproductive rights, LGBT rights, religious rights for non-Christians, etc. Then small government goes flying out the window.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


>





11. As I said earlier, over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.

No, it wasn't. It was birthed from the same source as communism...Karl Marx.



Seems undeniable posts miss the mark for Liberals....must be because they're not written in Crayon.


They say a picture is worth a thousand words.......so here's one:







"As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST



Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.

And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.



How ya' like that, boyyyyeeeeee????


----------



## PK1

2aguy said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
Click to expand...

That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
 Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".

I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.


----------



## ph3iron

task0778 said:


> “We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are determined to destroy this system under all conditions”
> 
> – Adolf Hitler, Hitler’s speech on May 1, 1927. Cited in: Toland, John (1992). _Adolf Hitler_. Anchor Books. pp. 224–225. ISBN 0385037244.
> 
> Can it be any clearer than this?


Not for made up minds like you darlin.
No but he was talking about his nationalist socialism.
He changed the party name. You seem to forget that.
And if you think he wasn't for exploitation, I have a bridge to sell you. Got your brown shirt, right hand in the air?
So do you think Bernie sanders the dreaded socialist would incinerate Jews here ? 
You must have too much time sucking off your socialist benefits .
Try to get a life instead of searching for small points to keep you going.
The socialist point you made is not bad but hitter
 just spewed it .
 Do you really think he followed it? Hilarious


----------



## Timmy

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
Click to expand...


So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?


----------



## ph3iron

PK1 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the only question.......why is this meme even posted?....nothing on it is even remotely true.....it is all a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
Click to expand...

Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
Tells you a bit about their education


----------



## ph3iron

Timmy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
Click to expand...

Used to be. Remember LBJ after the civil rights act?
There goes the south for 100 years.
I wish the confed states would quit taking more from us than they put in


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
Click to expand...




Democrats???

Like this guy?


Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy









How's that, you dunce?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Tea party is no longer relevant.
> Substitute Putin's party on the right side and Trump's admiration for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
Click to expand...




Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?

Just like Liberals and Progressives.

True story.


----------



## ph3iron

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
Click to expand...

What a hoot. Muslim usa's are better educated and make more than our white brave high school rubes. We should be grateful they are contributing more to our socialist (VA, SS, MEdicare) benefits


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...there is nothing there that even comes close to being accurate about the Tea Party....but lying is the hallmark of the left.....
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...

False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
Click to expand...

Who cares? I'm a drug company corporate filthy rich liberal who has been sucking off the high school rubes all my career. Voted for Don, my fellow con.. The hoot is the rubes still don't get it.
Hilarious


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
Click to expand...


Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .

You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
Click to expand...

Old Clinton supporters must be Trumptards nowadays:


----------



## ph3iron

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
Click to expand...

The lengths people go to justify their made up minds. Hilarious.
So hitler was like Bernie sanders? Both socialists. 
Don't see the the difference between socialist party and whoops forgot hitler inserted nationilist in there.
Hating the Jews and authority wasn't in there before then.
But then, many of our hitter socialist followers don't know the difference between a noun and an adjective and the def of the Greek liberal. 
Just spout their socialist sucking benefits 
Hilarious.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ph3iron

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..[/QU
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old Clinton supporters must be Trumptards nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTEour so brave trumpies don't seem to know trump is the word for fart in euro.
> I bet this guy has never been 1000 miles from an air raid shelter getting the crap bombed out of his brave body]
> Get an education trumpies. It's always been that way
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
Click to expand...



No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.


----------



## rightwinger

Nuff said


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


>




And more lies.....what part of supporting Legal Immigration that American Conservatives support do you want to keep lying about.

And the rest are lies as well....


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
Click to expand...

The American Jewish people know a nazi when they see them

That is why they won't vote Republican


----------



## Billo_Really

2aguy said:


> Conservatives do not hate gays.....


Then why won't you let them marry? 



2aguy said:


> democrats oppress minorities,


Republicans suppress minorities.



2aguy said:


> and only use them for their votes


And Republicans try to strip their right to vote via bullshit claims of voter fraud.



2aguy said:


> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them


It wasn't Democrats beating and macing the Occupy Movement.  It wasn't Democrats disrupting the healthcare town halls by shouting others down.  

Over 900 incidents of hate crimes were recorded since Trump became President and that wasn't Democrats.



2aguy said:


> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...


Blind allegiance to the flag, is not patriotism.



2aguy said:


> in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......


If that was true, you wouldn't have pushed through the Patriot and Military Commissions Act's, that have rendered the Bill of Rights null and void.



2aguy said:


> democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution,


Democrats are pussies; the don't attack anything.



2aguy said:


> which impedes their ability to get power,


What impedes their ability to get power, is the fact that they don't keep their campaign promises.



2aguy said:


> and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.


I told you, the Bill of Rights doesn't protect you anymore, due to the right wing legislation mentioned above.



2aguy said:


> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...


Now you're speaking jibberish.



2aguy said:


> versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....


Is that why you arrested a reporter the other day for "ASKING A QUESTION" to Mark Price?  If you believed in the Constitution, why did you steal a Supreme Court seat?  If you believed in protecting citizens from the state, why did you defend the police in Ferguson and Baltimore?



2aguy said:


> Democrats are vile.....


You're full of shit!


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more lies.....what part of supporting Legal Immigration that American Conservatives support do you want to keep lying about.
> 
> And the rest are lies as well....
Click to expand...

Nice try Her Goebbels


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


>



You're right about everything except one, the _*"bagger flag"*_ has  changed.  Nowadays, they fly under these colors...



https://postimage.io/https://certificity.com


----------



## WheelieAddict

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
Click to expand...

Jews are smart people. They don't buy into your far right propaganda.


----------



## TheDude

It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## WheelieAddict

TheDude said:


> It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


Some fucked up conspiracy blog, nice source.

Meanwhile back in reality Trump and the republican party can't stop felating their authoritarian KGB hero Putin.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not be more specific, or is that beyond your intellect?
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
Click to expand...




Ooooo....look!

Yet another 'Is not, issssss  noootttttttttt!!!!" post from a brain-dead drone!


Imagine how much more interesting these posts would be if they could actually think.


----------



## TheDude

WheelieAddict said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up conspiracy blog, nice source.
> 
> Meanwhile back in reality Trump and the republican party can't stop felating their authoritarian KGB hero Putin.
Click to expand...


I gave honesty and you return with a lie & BS narrative.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares? I'm a drug company corporate filthy rich liberal who has been sucking off the high school rubes all my career. Voted for Don, my fellow con.. The hoot is the rubes still don't get it.
> Hilarious
Click to expand...



"Who cares?"

You do.

Otherwise you wouldn't be posting in this thread.


In your face, you dope.


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party was created as a movement against the growth of government, especially the bail outs during the housing crisis....that was their issue.....The nationalism of Americans is not the same as the nationalism of the socialists in Germany....
> 
> American nationalism is based on the exact opposite ideals from the national socialists.....the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the belief that all men are created equal....and nationalism wasn't even a core belief of the Tea Party...which again ,was concerned with growth of government.
> 
> The Tea Party movement believed in less government...moron...not more...so how the fuck could it be Authoritarian.......
> 
> Social Darwinism...wasn't part of anything to do with the Tea Party...again....supporting Limited Government means that the government isn't going to be playing games with people....moron.
> 
> Indoctrination....there was no core Tea Party....it was a bunch of people, loosely connected by specific ideas of limited government.......unlike the democrats, they had no central party apparatus to push any agenda........unlike the left....
> 
> Anti-Intellectualism?  The left believes in man made global warming, that the sex of an individual is a choice, not biology...the Tea Party didn't deal with science issues...it wasn't part of their agenda......
> 
> Militarism......the left uses the military to fill mass graves and to attack their internal political enemies....the Tea Party had no real policy on the military other than they supported the military and those who served...and again...when you have a belief in limited government, you don't support the military being used by the government to oppress the people...which is why they would also support the Bill of Rights, the 1st Amendment and all the rest...including the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Anti-communism......not an official policy...but only an idiot would like communists......a group of people responsible for the mass murder of close to 100 million men, women and children.....
> 
> Only left wing assholes like you walk around in Che and Mao t-shirts and think it's cool...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....look!
> 
> Yet another 'Is not, issssss  noootttttttttt!!!!" post from a brain-dead drone!
> 
> 
> Imagine how much more interesting these posts would be if they could actually think.
Click to expand...

Nazis are right wing. Fact.


----------



## 2aguy

Billo_Really said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why won't you let them marry?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats oppress minorities,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans suppress minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and only use them for their votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Republicans try to strip their right to vote via bullshit claims of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Democrats beating and macing the Occupy Movement.  It wasn't Democrats disrupting the healthcare town halls by shouting others down.
> 
> Over 900 incidents of hate crimes were recorded since Trump became President and that wasn't Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blind allegiance to the flag, is not patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, you wouldn't have pushed through the Patriot and Military Commissions Act's, that have rendered the Bill of Rights null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats are pussies; the don't attack anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> which impedes their ability to get power,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impedes their ability to get power, is the fact that they don't keep their campaign promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, the Bill of Rights doesn't protect you anymore, due to the right wing legislation mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're speaking jibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why you arrested a reporter the other day for "ASKING A QUESTION" to Mark Price?  If you believed in the Constitution, why did you steal a Supreme Court seat?  If you believed in protecting citizens from the state, why did you defend the police in Ferguson and Baltimore?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of shit!
Click to expand...



Boy...nothing you posted is even remotely true....

Chagingin the meaning of marriage, which was


WheelieAddict said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are smart people. They don't buy into your far right propaganda.
Click to expand...



That is why they voted for obama...a man who gave Iran 150 billion dollars and a free path to a nuclear weapon....Iran, who is using that 150 billion dollars to murder people in Israel, and Iran, a country that stated that the minute they have an actual nuclear weapon, they are going to use it to kill every Jew in Israel....that is how smart left wing Jewish people are....


----------



## WheelieAddict

TheDude said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up conspiracy blog, nice source.
> 
> Meanwhile back in reality Trump and the republican party can't stop felating their authoritarian KGB hero Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave honesty and you return with a lie & BS narrative.
Click to expand...

I'm giving you truth:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/us/politics/trump-russia-meeting-american-reporters-blocked.html


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .
> 
> You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?
Click to expand...



"Yeah that was 90'?? Times change."

I should pay you to post...you're such an imbecile.


Here's the very same racist Democrat Bill Clinton suggesting that Obama should be his slave:

*"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
*Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'


That was 2008, you moron.*


----------



## 2aguy

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....look!
> 
> Yet another 'Is not, issssss  noootttttttttt!!!!" post from a brain-dead drone!
> 
> 
> Imagine how much more interesting these posts would be if they could actually think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis are right wing. Fact.
Click to expand...



They are left wing socialists.....as Politicalchic has shown over and over with her links and quotes......you can't deny it anymore....we have the internet now and we can actually show you how wrong you are...


----------



## TheDude

WheelieAddict said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up conspiracy blog, nice source.
> 
> Meanwhile back in reality Trump and the republican party can't stop felating their authoritarian KGB hero Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave honesty and you return with a lie & BS narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm giving you truth:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/us/politics/trump-russia-meeting-american-reporters-blocked.html
Click to expand...


No you're not.  You live and breathe lies.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


>





Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.


Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.


"After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer


12. Hitler's Socialist programs:

a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d)     5 day week.

e)     Free Public Health.

f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell. 

g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.   
LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies



Get it, you dope?

Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.


Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......

...just like you.


----------



## WheelieAddict

2aguy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why won't you let them marry?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats oppress minorities,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans suppress minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and only use them for their votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Republicans try to strip their right to vote via bullshit claims of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Democrats beating and macing the Occupy Movement.  It wasn't Democrats disrupting the healthcare town halls by shouting others down.
> 
> Over 900 incidents of hate crimes were recorded since Trump became President and that wasn't Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blind allegiance to the flag, is not patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, you wouldn't have pushed through the Patriot and Military Commissions Act's, that have rendered the Bill of Rights null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats are pussies; the don't attack anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> which impedes their ability to get power,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impedes their ability to get power, is the fact that they don't keep their campaign promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, the Bill of Rights doesn't protect you anymore, due to the right wing legislation mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're speaking jibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why you arrested a reporter the other day for "ASKING A QUESTION" to Mark Price?  If you believed in the Constitution, why did you steal a Supreme Court seat?  If you believed in protecting citizens from the state, why did you defend the police in Ferguson and Baltimore?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy...nothing you posted is even remotely true....
> 
> Chagingin the meaning of marriage, which was
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are smart people. They don't buy into your far right propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they voted for obama...a man who gave Iran 150 billion dollars and a free path to a nuclear weapon....Iran, who is using that 150 billion dollars to murder people in Israel, and Iran, a country that stated that the minute they have an actual nuclear weapon, they are going to use it to kill every Jew in Israel....that is how smart left wing Jewish people are....
Click to expand...

Keep up with the "jews and blacks who don't believe my bullshit are stupid" narrative. Sure to sway them over to the far right republicans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


>




There never was any such pin other than a novelty item.

Caught you lying, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Nuff said





So you've given up denying that Nazis were Leftists?

Excellent.


----------



## 2aguy

WheelieAddict said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why won't you let them marry?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats oppress minorities,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans suppress minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and only use them for their votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Republicans try to strip their right to vote via bullshit claims of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't Democrats beating and macing the Occupy Movement.  It wasn't Democrats disrupting the healthcare town halls by shouting others down.
> 
> Over 900 incidents of hate crimes were recorded since Trump became President and that wasn't Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blind allegiance to the flag, is not patriotism.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, you wouldn't have pushed through the Patriot and Military Commissions Act's, that have rendered the Bill of Rights null and void.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats are pussies; the don't attack anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> which impedes their ability to get power,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What impedes their ability to get power, is the fact that they don't keep their campaign promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you, the Bill of Rights doesn't protect you anymore, due to the right wing legislation mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're speaking jibberish.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why you arrested a reporter the other day for "ASKING A QUESTION" to Mark Price?  If you believed in the Constitution, why did you steal a Supreme Court seat?  If you believed in protecting citizens from the state, why did you defend the police in Ferguson and Baltimore?
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Boy...nothing you posted is even remotely true....
> 
> Chagingin the meaning of marriage, which was
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are smart people. They don't buy into your far right propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is why they voted for obama...a man who gave Iran 150 billion dollars and a free path to a nuclear weapon....Iran, who is using that 150 billion dollars to murder people in Israel, and Iran, a country that stated that the minute they have an actual nuclear weapon, they are going to use it to kill every Jew in Israel....that is how smart left wing Jewish people are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep up with the "jews and blacks who don't believe my bullshit are stupid" narrative. Sure to sway them over to the far right republicans.
Click to expand...



You stated that American Jews voted for obama.....this is true....I showed what obama did once he was elected......all true...


----------



## WheelieAddict

TheDude said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth posting again.  The liberal playbook was written  over 50 years ago.  Tell me I'm wrong:
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals
> 
> 
> 
> Some fucked up conspiracy blog, nice source.
> 
> Meanwhile back in reality Trump and the republican party can't stop felating their authoritarian KGB hero Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave honesty and you return with a lie & BS narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm giving you truth:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/us/politics/trump-russia-meeting-american-reporters-blocked.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not.  You live and breathe lies.
Click to expand...

^ignores truth right in front of him. Go on with your cult.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.....
> 
> nazis hate jews...
> 
> democrats hate israel...and Jews.....notice how many of the core groups of the democrat party bitch about Jews owning everything....and how they bitch about Israel...you know...where lots of Jews live.....
> 
> Conservatives don't hate muslims....we understand that islamic sharia law is completely at odds with a free, American society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights.....and that countries controlled by muslims are right now trying to develop nuclear weapons to use against our friends....Israel...you know...Jews.......to wipe them off the face of the earth...
> 
> And who gave these violent muslims 150 billion dollars to use to murder Jews...democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An overwhelming majority of Jews will not vote Conservative
> Reminds them of the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...Jewish people in the U.S. are left wingers.......that is why they vote democrat, despite the fact that the democrat party hates Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Jewish people know a nazi when they see them
> 
> That is why they won't vote Republican
Click to expand...



Government school grads don't know that the Nazis were Leftists, like you.


You're a government school grad, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more lies.....what part of supporting Legal Immigration that American Conservatives support do you want to keep lying about.
> 
> And the rest are lies as well....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Her Goebbels
Click to expand...



Goebbels, like Hitler, and like you....a Leftist.

2aguy is on the Right.

Don't you know anything?????


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
Click to expand...


Nazi= American Conservative

99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong

This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .
> 
> You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah that was 90'?? Times change."
> 
> I should pay you to post...you're such an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Here's the very same racist Democrat Bill Clinton suggesting that Obama should be his slave:
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> *Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> That was 2008, you moron.*
Click to expand...


What does any of that have to do with your dopey claim that nazis were leftist ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a relatively good post. No doubt the "Tea Party" (passé?) or *ultra cons *want small government ... until it suits them. They are selfish, in general.
> Nowadays, with Trump's election & ultra-con support of him, the right-side of that graphic is more appropriate for the "Trump Party".
> 
> I am not left-wing. doofus. I am a libertarian, with egalitarian  ethics.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....look!
> 
> Yet another 'Is not, issssss  noootttttttttt!!!!" post from a brain-dead drone!
> 
> 
> Imagine how much more interesting these posts would be if they could actually think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis are right wing. Fact.
Click to expand...



Actually, you're a moron. Fact.


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There never was any such pin other than a novelty item.
> 
> Caught you lying, huh?
Click to expand...

Says you? Yeah we should all believe some far right traitor who posts nonstop propaganda about how terrible US presidents are.


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the tea party originals were so dumb they didn't realize the original term was for a homosexual sex act.
> Tells you a bit about their education
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Nazis, just like the Bolsheviks, were Leftwing?
> 
> Just like Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. Nazis are far right authoritarian. Everyone knows this and agrees...........except neo nazi shills like PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo....look!
> 
> Yet another 'Is not, issssss  noootttttttttt!!!!" post from a brain-dead drone!
> 
> 
> Imagine how much more interesting these posts would be if they could actually think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis are right wing. Fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you're a moron. Fact.
Click to expand...

You hate the United States. Fact.


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
Click to expand...


So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? ! 

That's what conservatives are about ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .
> 
> You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah that was 90'?? Times change."
> 
> I should pay you to post...you're such an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Here's the very same racist Democrat Bill Clinton suggesting that Obama should be his slave:
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> *Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> That was 2008, you moron.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with your dopey claim that nazis were leftist ?
Click to expand...




This:

"So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?"


I felt like rubbing your face in your stupidity.

Must happen a lot, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
Click to expand...



This is what I'm saying:
Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.


Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.


"After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer


12. Hitler's Socialist programs:

a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d) 5 day week.

e) Free Public Health.

f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.

g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either. 
LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies



Get it, you dope?

Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.


Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......

...just like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
Click to expand...




"Nazi= American Conservative"
That's just stupid, as I proved.

But I can help.

Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.

None of these do:
Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.


Which of those are you today?


----------



## ph3iron

WheelieAddict said:


>


Enough said, typical  Trumpie, multiple college degrees
Can't wait for lynchings again


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said, typical  Trumpie, multiple college degrees
> Can't wait for lynchings again
Click to expand...



The democrats lynched blacks and their republican allies.......moron.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
Click to expand...

Filthy rich corporate liberal. Liber, free?? For the individual and small gov.
Most of. MY drug management colleagues are too. Suck  off the uneducated.
We're all with don the con


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filthy rich corporate liberal. Liber, free?? For the individual and small gov.
> Most of. MY drug management colleagues are too. Suck  off the uneducated.
> We're all with don the con
Click to expand...



Again.....the left took the word "Liberal" as their own, in order to hide who and what they were and what they planned on doing........now that people have caught on.....and associate "liberal" with big government, tax and spend policies.....and eventually totalitarianism.....they are going back and calling themselves "progressives" which the opposite of what they are....


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .
> 
> You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah that was 90'?? Times change."
> 
> I should pay you to post...you're such an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Here's the very same racist Democrat Bill Clinton suggesting that Obama should be his slave:
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> *Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> That was 2008, you moron.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with your dopey claim that nazis were leftist ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?"
> 
> 
> I felt like rubbing your face in your stupidity.
> 
> Must happen a lot, huh?
Click to expand...


How about answering the question ?  Which is somthing you never do.


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said, typical  Trumpie, multiple college degrees
> Can't wait for lynchings again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats lynched blacks and their republican allies.......moron.
Click to expand...

Still don't know the difference between a noun and an adj? Do you really think those DEMS are DEMS today? Please.
LBJ there goes the south for 100 years and you tell the dumbest white guy he is better than the smartest black guy and you can pick his pocket forever.
You?
Sucking off your socialist benefits?. You never do admit.
What a hoot. Please tell you are not representative of the average white boy


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
Click to expand...

Lmao hilarious. Everything bad in history all not republican or right! Look the other way and believe my bullshit! 

The right is a cult.


----------



## ph3iron

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
Click to expand...

Dope? Moron? Where did you get your college foul mouth again? Still sucking off your socialist benefits? We are dying to know


----------



## WheelieAddict

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough said, typical  Trumpie, multiple college degrees
> Can't wait for lynchings again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats lynched blacks and their republican allies.......moron.
Click to expand...

Those guys are on team Trumptard now including yourself.


----------



## Kosh

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
Click to expand...


There are no true liberals on this board, but the far left uses fascism to show how much they hate fascism..

Silly far left drone!


----------



## WheelieAddict

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dope? Moron? Where did you get your college foul mouth again? Still sucking off your socialist benefits? We are dying to know
Click to expand...

He/she thinks calling people names means something. Far right numbskulls buy right into it.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Kosh said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no true liberals on this board, but the far left uses fascism to show how much they hate fascism..
> 
> Silly far left drone!
Click to expand...

The far right fox-bot is back to robotically spew far right propaganda without question. It's a cult.


----------



## WheelieAddict

"patriots"? More like a bunch of cucks:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/us/politics/trump-russia-meeting-american-reporters-blocked.html


----------



## Kosh

WheelieAddict said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no true liberals on this board, but the far left uses fascism to show how much they hate fascism..
> 
> Silly far left drone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far right fox-bot is back to robotically spew far right propaganda without question. It's a cult.
Click to expand...


And this far left drone chimes in and proves my point!

Seriously you can not make this stuff up!


----------



## Kosh

WheelieAddict said:


> "patriots"? More like a bunch of cucks:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/10/us/politics/trump-russia-meeting-american-reporters-blocked.html



Another far left drone debunked religious narrative being run!

Freedom of the press? Reporter says Biden's staff held him in closet during posh fundraiser

Did Mainstream Media Forget How Obama Treated Fox News?


See how the far left is reaching and using their debunked religious narratives?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Filthy rich corporate liberal. Liber, free?? For the individual and small gov.
> Most of. MY drug management colleagues are too. Suck  off the uneducated.
> We're all with don the con
Click to expand...



 Upon reading your posts, one would never be led to suspect you had any covert literary leanings.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats???
> 
> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that, you dunce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was 90'?? Times change .  And that's not an official Clinton gore pin.  Anyone with a pin machine can make what they want .
> 
> You didn't answer my question .  It's it democrats look to perserve the confederate monuments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah that was 90'?? Times change."
> 
> I should pay you to post...you're such an imbecile.
> 
> 
> Here's the very same racist Democrat Bill Clinton suggesting that Obama should be his slave:
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> *Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> That was 2008, you moron.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with your dopey claim that nazis were leftist ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This:
> 
> "So all those people in New Orleans objecting to the removal of the confederate memorials are democrats ?"
> 
> 
> I felt like rubbing your face in your stupidity.
> 
> Must happen a lot, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about answering the question ?  Which is somthing you never do.
Click to expand...




Making you jump through hoops has become a guilty pleasure of mine.

There are things living on the bottom of ponds that are smarter than you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao hilarious. Everything bad in history all not republican or right! Look the other way and believe my bullshit!
> 
> The right is a cult.
Click to expand...




Did you miss the point again?

Nazis were Leftwing, as are Liberals and Progressives.

You.....just a loser.


----------



## PoliticalChic

ph3iron said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dope? Moron? Where did you get your college foul mouth again? Still sucking off your socialist benefits? We are dying to know
Click to expand...




Are you suggesting that you'd like to care educational resumes?

Are you, you dunce?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.



You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

13. Sooooo....my gullible little Liberals, *never let anyone tell you that hoary old tale...'Communism, Leftwing, ......Nazis, Rightwing.*

*Both, as clearly proven in this thread, are Leftwing.*




One more nail in your coffin?


"The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.


*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]


*The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5] One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”


*These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia



It was fun skewered the Liberal fools who grew up actually believing the Leftist propaganda....that the Nazis were Rightwing.
Now, remember: Nazi means National *Socialist* Workers Party


To borrow from Edmond Rostand's Cyrano de Bergerac.....

"Then, as I end the refrain, thrust home!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Seawytch said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Nazis didn't take away all guns.
> 
> _University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler’s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.
> 
> 
> The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. “The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,” Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.
> 
> The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general. Does the fact that Nazis forced Jews into horrendous ghettos indict urban planning? Should we eliminate all police officers because the Nazis used police officers to oppress and kill the Jews? What about public works — Hitler loved public works projects? Of course not. These are merely implements that can be used for good or ill, much as gun advocates like to argue about guns themselves. If guns don’t kill people, then neither does gun control cause genocide (genocidal regimes cause genocide).
> 
> The Hitler gun control lie_
Click to expand...


What a comfort to learn that the Nazis only disarmed the group's they targeted for extermination


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
Click to expand...

government knows best


----------



## NYcarbineer

2aguy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives do not hate gays.....democrats/left wingers hate conservatives
> democrats oppress minorities, and only use them for their votes
> democrats stress fear of conservatives, to the point they stop them from giving speeches and physically beat them and assault them
> 
> Nationalism in and of itself is not a bad thing when American Conservatives support it...in that it promotes the Constitution and it's protections from the state, and the Bill of Rights, which promotes protecting individuals from the power of the state......democrats attack being proud of the country because they want to undermine the Constitution, which impedes their ability to get power, and the Bill of Rights, which keeps them from persecuting their enemies.
> 
> Democrats use the term nationalist to make a false equivalency between the left wing socialist nationalism of the left wing socialist nazis...who believed in Government over All.....versus the nationalism of American Conservatives  who believe in the Constitution, federalism, the Bill of Rights and protecting the citizen from the state.....
> 
> Democrats are vile.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis believe in white supremacy........so do conservatives
> Nazis were white, male Christians..........so are conservatives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....wrong again...
> 
> conservatives believe in the rights of the individual and that all men/women are created equal....
> 
> dempocrats think minorities are helpless....and exploit racism to gain power.
> 
> nazis were not christians....the German people were christians to a point, nazis were pagans and atheists.....
> 
> Please show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit murder....show us where Jesus said it was okay to commit mass murder....
> 
> marx...where the great teachings of socialism come from.....beleived in mass murder .....
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis hate Jews........Conservatives hate Muslims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. One of those interesting facts that helps verify that *Hitler was as much a Leftist as Stalin is that Hitler made MayDay his Nazi holiday, too.*
> 
> "The Nazis sought to gain support of workers by declaring May Day, a day celebrated by organized labour, to be a paid holiday and held celebrations on 1 May 1933 to honour German workers."
> _Life and Death in the Third Reich _First Edition
> by Peter Fritzsche p. 45
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound like a Rightwinger?
> 
> "*The regime also insisted through propaganda that all Germans take part in the May Day celebrations* in the hope that this would help break down class hostility between workers and burghers.[13]Songs in praise of labour and workers were played by state radio throughout May Day as well as an airshow in Berlin and fireworks.[13]Hitler spoke of workers as patriots who had built Germany's industrial strength and had honourably served in the war and claimed that they had been oppressed undereconomic liberalism.[14]_Berliner Morgenpost_that had been strongly associated with the political left in the past praised the regime's May Day celebrations.[14] "
> Volksgemeinschaft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Here's Stalin's version....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, BTW, Stalin helped Mussolini set up his May Day celebration...
> 
> 'The youngest prime minister in Italian history,....*Mussolini was showered with accolades from sundry quarters.... Stalin supplied Mussolini with the plans of the May Day parades in Red Square,*to help him polish up his Fascist pageants....He conquered Ethiopia, made*a Pact of Steel with Germany*, introduced anti-Jewish measures in 1938,came into the war as Hitler's very junior partner,..."                                  The Mystery of Fascism by David Ramsay Steele
> 
> 
> 
> * Socialist, fascists, Nazis, communists......Leftist all.
> As are Progressives and Modern Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic.....
> 
> Thanks......your work is appreciated by those of us who actually love freedom and the rights of a free people.....your posts are great, I love the work and research you do......
Click to expand...


Your post lose a hockey helmet somewhere? 

Propaganda from rightwing hacks is not 'research'.  It's propaganda.


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
Click to expand...


Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao hilarious. Everything bad in history all not republican or right! Look the other way and believe my bullshit!
> 
> The right is a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point again?
> 
> Nazis were Leftwing, as are Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> You.....just a loser.
Click to expand...

False Natzis are right wing authoritarian. Everyone except far right wackjobs that are embarrassed about it agree.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PoliticalChic said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the closeness you have with the Nazis being revealed, eh?
Click to expand...


Your thread title is the first error.

Watch, people.  She won't dispute that.  She knows she's wrong.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao hilarious. Everything bad in history all not republican or right! Look the other way and believe my bullshit!
> 
> The right is a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point again?
> 
> Nazis were Leftwing, as are Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> You.....just a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False Natzis are right wing authoritarian. Everyone except far right wackjobs that are embarrassed about it agree.
Click to expand...



Please....just slither back under your rock: avoid embarrassing yourself further.


----------



## NYcarbineer

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying right wingers are against worker safety, worker vacations , worker unions , and 5 day work weeks??? !
> 
> That's what conservatives are about ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying:
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao hilarious. Everything bad in history all not republican or right! Look the other way and believe my bullshit!
> 
> The right is a cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the point again?
> 
> Nazis were Leftwing, as are Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> You.....just a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False Natzis are right wing authoritarian. Everyone except far right wackjobs that are embarrassed about it agree.
Click to expand...


It's just one in a long line of rightwing myths.  These people have to live in a fantasy world because the real world has no use for them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
Click to expand...


Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government


----------



## Billo_Really

2aguy said:


> Boy...nothing you posted is even remotely true....


Then explain why it isn't.



2aguy said:


> Chagingin the meaning of marriage, which was


Not changing anything.  What someone else's meaning of marriage, is none of your god-damn business.



2aguy said:


> That is why they voted for obama...a man who gave Iran 150 billion dollars and a free path to a nuclear weapon....Iran, who is using that 150 billion dollars to murder people in Israel, and Iran, a country that stated that the minute they have an actual nuclear weapon, they are going to use it to kill every Jew in Israel....that is how smart left wing Jewish people are....


Iran hasn't attacked another country in over 200 years.  No one has yet to provide any evidence their nuclear program has been weaponized.  And no, they did not state they were going to kill every Jew in Israel.  That's a bullshit lie.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
Click to expand...

Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party

It will remove all the confusion


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
Click to expand...


The Government is us


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
Click to expand...

The federal government and the country are not one in the same… Never have never will be


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
Click to expand...



Then why do gun rights people run to the Courts?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
Click to expand...


The non sequitur is you


----------



## NYcarbineer

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The federal government and the country are not one in the same… Never have never will be
Click to expand...


Then don't go crying to the Courts when you think your rights have been violated.


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
Click to expand...


The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.

Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.

I want to hear her prove that.


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The federal government and the country are not one in the same… Never have never will be
Click to expand...


As Abe Lincoln said.......A Government of the people, by the people and for the people shall not perish from this earth


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> government knows best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government protects your gun rights.  And the proof is that gun owners run to the government every time they think their rights have been violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government dosent grant you rights, Government isn't the economy either. Progressive have a perfect misunderstanding of the role of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Government is us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non sequitur is you
Click to expand...



We the People

Read it some time


----------



## toobfreak

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*



Nazism is FAR LEFT.  See chart below:


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism is FAR LEFT.  See chart below:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126639
Click to expand...

Monarchy is as far right as you can get


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> Monarchy is as far right as you can get



So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?

Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They loosened gun laws for nazi party members moron....not Jews or their political enemies......what is it about that that you guys don't understand...oh, that's right, you do....you just choose to lie about it....from your own fucking link....
> 
> _*The law did prohibit Jews and other persecuted classes from owning guns, but this should not be an indictment of gun control in general.
> 
> *_
> So, only the people who were loyal to the nazi party were allowed to own guns...and the people who were not allowed to own guns were eventually sent to gas chambers.....are you really this dumb....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
Click to expand...


Left wing = equality.

Racism isn't Left wing.

Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.

Racism protects your people.

Socialism helps your people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
Click to expand...


Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.

By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.

Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
Click to expand...

Monarchy is small government
As small as you can get

Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
Click to expand...



There is no confusion.
It's eminently clear what a liar you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

NYcarbineer said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right wants less gov't control, less gov't intervention, and more freedom for the people.   The Left, like the Nazis, want precisely the opposite.   Which is why the Nazis and Fascists are both Left wing extremists rather than Right wing.   When you go far enough tot he Left you end up with a totalitarian state;   when you go far enough tot he Right you end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go far enough to the right you have totalism also, derp..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?   Surely you know that the Right wants smaller gov't than the Left does.   Surely you know that the further Right you go the less gov't you want, and the further Left you go the more gov't control you want.   So how do you get to totalitarianism by going to the extreme Right?   Logically if you go far enough tothe Right you should end up with no gov't at all, IOW anarchy rather than totalitariansim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody except for a weird pocket full of rightwing nuts disputes the fact that Nazism was/is rightwing.
Click to expand...


You can't dispute that Nazis were Socialists.

The German Labour Front, and Council of Trust prove it.

German Labour Front - Wikipedia

Council of Trust - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
Click to expand...


"Liberals founded this country..."

Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.

Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


>



Hilarious.

Most of which is said here about Nazis is true, except for anti-Intellectualism.
Nazis had the best technology at the time, because they invested in it.

But, for the Tea Party most of what is written is wrong, the Tea Party is more like Patriotism, rather than Nationalism, the Tea party is actually mostly anti-Authoritarian, has nothing to do with Social Darwinism, and not all in the Tea Party are Militaristic, as it includes many Paleo-Conservatives.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
Click to expand...

The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
Click to expand...



"Left wing = equality."


Not at all.








Leftism is the slaughter of millions.




Educate yourself:


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
Click to expand...

We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
Still is


----------



## Wry Catcher

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
Click to expand...


Do you consider Thomas Jefferson to be a classical liberal?  How about naming those political economists (17th & 18th Century) known as liberal paradigm authors?


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider Thomas Jefferson to be a classical liberal?  How about naming those political economists known as liberal paradigm authors?
Click to expand...



Jefferson is a "Classical Liberal" nothing like the left wingers who have taken that name today.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
Click to expand...



Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.

They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.


1. Where did they learn to fear truth? Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.






"As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST



Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.

And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider Thomas Jefferson to be a classical liberal?  How about naming those political economists known as liberal paradigm authors?
Click to expand...



*"How Socialist John Dewey Switched Labels*
*by Jim Peron*

Pity the poor liberal. And I mean the real liberal. Not the modern watered-down socialist who calls himself a liberal but a real, honest, classical liberal. There is so much confusion over the term and real liberals have allowed fake liberals to get away with this subtle destruction of the language.
The classical liberals proposed laissez faire and this led to prosperity. The economics of 19th century liberalism brought about a major increase in the standard of living of all people. Thus real liberalism produced the effects which socialists dreamed their system would provide.
Many socialists wanted prosperity and thought socialism would lead to such results faster than classical liberalism. But at the same time many socialists saw their ideology as a means of grabbing power for themselves and it was the power, not the promised prosperity, which attracted them.

*[Socialists] knew that liberalism had a good reputation with the working classes — the very audience which they were targeting. The idea was to adopt the name liberal to describe socialism. Socialism, as socialism, was harder to sell. But by taking a name they did not deserve they felt they could make political gains on the backs of classical liberalism. And they did.*
In the United States, where liberalism most clearly reversed its meaning, in common parlance, it was the socialist John Dewey who openly promoted the idea of stealing the liberal label. Dewey, in his book _Individualism Old and New_ argued that liberal individualism had in fact disappeared and been replaced by state capitalism and that collectivism already existed in America.
But he noted the collectivism of that day was a “collectivism of profit” and not a “collectivism of planning”. He said the only way liberalism could return to its true meaning was to adopt socialism as the means by which liberal goals would be achieved. As he put it central economic planning was “the sole method of social action by which liberalism can realize its professed aims.”

Peter Witonski, in his essay _The Historical Roots of American Planning_ said: “Dewey was the first to argue that the world ‘liberal’—which once stood for liberal, free-market capitalism—could better serve the needs of social democracy in America than the world ‘socialism’.
The liberalism of Adam Smith was out-of-date Dewey argued.” In his book _Liberalism and Social Action,_ Dewey suggested that the goals of a free society could best be obtained “only by a reversal of the means to which early liberalism was committed.” But the means of liberalism were fundamentally connected to the basic premises of liberalism. A reversal of means, while keeping similar goals in mind, also changed the premises of liberalism. The “new wisdom” of Keynes with the “reversal of means” of Dewey really meant stealing the name of liberalism and applying it to another very different species. The famed economist Joseph Schumpeter noted that “the enemies of private enterprise have thought it wise to appropriate its label.”

Today a great deal of confusion reigns because socialists decided to deceptively call their own ideology liberal. And, to a very large degree, the academics who wrote the recent texts on liberalism were socialists. Hence they were quite willing to pretend that socialism was a modern form of classical liberalism.
[Classical] liberal describes individuals supporting free markets, private property, profit management and limited governments. o-called “liberals” support socialism, state ownership, bureaucratic management and statism."   



http://orlingrabbe.com/lfetimes/liberal_confusion.htm

Democracy & free markets vs socialism

Right wing Hollywood - Rotten Tomatoes Forum


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you consider Thomas Jefferson to be a classical liberal?  How about naming those political economists known as liberal paradigm authors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson is a "Classical Liberal" nothing like the left wingers who have taken that name today.
Click to expand...

Jefferson and Jesus are Liberal icons

King George and Pontious Pilot were conservatives to the bone


----------



## WheelieAddict

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth? Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.
> 
> And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.
Click to expand...

Nazis are far right. Fact.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth? Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.
> 
> And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.
Click to expand...

We thought naziism died with Hitler in 1945

It has been resurrected by Conservatives.......Need Proof?

Trump


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
Click to expand...



Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.

Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.

You're simply a low-life liar.

True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth? Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.
> 
> And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We thought naziism died with Hitler in 1945
> 
> It has been resurrected by Conservatives.......Need Proof?
> 
> Trump
Click to expand...



See what I mean about you being a low-life liar?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Left wing = equality."
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftism is the slaughter of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself:
Click to expand...


Hilarious, so Left wing is being for mass murder?

The Capitalist U.S.A since WW2, has killed 20 - 30 million people... That's how many the Nazis killed.

Capitalist Britain killed 60 million or so In India alone, only by famine..... That's about 2 - 3 X more than the Nazis killed.


----------



## PoliticalChic

WheelieAddict said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth? Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
> HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists.....same origin, same destination for society.
> 
> And the same views as Liberals and Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazis are far right. Fact.
Click to expand...




I found your passport photo....


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
Click to expand...

You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility. 

How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Left wing = equality."
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftism is the slaughter of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, so Left wing is being for mass murder?
> 
> The Capitalist U.S.A since WW2, has killed 20 - 30 million people... That's how many the Nazis killed.
> 
> Capitalist Britain killed 60 million or so In India alone, only by famine..... That's about 2 - 3 X more than the Nazis killed.
Click to expand...



Hardly.....not even close....the left wing socialists murdered innocent people, outside of war casualties.....they murdered them, close to 100 million people around the world.....and the leftists did it in pursuit of socialism.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Nazis were Leftists, just like Liberals and Progressives.....their programs were Leftist programs.
> 
> 
> Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 12. Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a)     Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b)   Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c)     Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d)     5 day week.
> 
> e)     Free Public Health.
> 
> f)    Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g)     Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h)      They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> ...just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazi= American Conservative
> 
> 99 out of 100 Arian Nation Memeners can't be wrong
> 
> This horde of neo-Nazis, KKK, and other extremist leaders all openly backing Trump is chilling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nazi= American Conservative"
> That's just stupid, as I proved.
> 
> But I can help.
> 
> Conservative believe in individualism, free markets and limited constitutional government.
> 
> None of these do:
> Liberalism, Fascism, Nazism, Progressivism, Socialism, or Communism.
> 
> 
> Which of those are you today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives  might as well change their name to...The American Nazi Party
> 
> It will remove all the confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no confusion.
> It's eminently clear what a liar you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Nazi Party supports the conservatives.  Aryan nation supports Conservatives
> Conservatives are as close to Hitlers Nazi Party as you can get
Click to expand...


The American Nazi Party also supported Occupy Wall street.

Real neo-Nazis, and other neo-Fascists are anti-Capitalist, seeing Capitalism as bringing forward freedom for Jews, and for even Goyim Capitalists to support Liberalism for profits, or personal motive.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Left wing = equality."
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftism is the slaughter of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, so Left wing is being for mass murder?
> 
> The Capitalist U.S.A since WW2, has killed 20 - 30 million people... That's how many the Nazis killed.
> 
> Capitalist Britain killed 60 million or so In India alone, only by famine..... That's about 2 - 3 X more than the Nazis killed.
Click to expand...




In this classroom, we begin by explaining terms.

a.  *Liberal and Progressive and Democrat *are used interchangeably in general parlance...And a 2012 Gallup poll found that *53 percent of Democrats* and 39 percent of Americans more generally had a positive reaction to the word _socialism_. 

Democrats, Republicans Diverge on Capitalism, Federal Gov't

Liberals are admitted socialists.


b. Even Marx admitted that true communism could not come about without revolution. So the statement -- "*A communist is a socialist *with a gun" can be accepted as a truism.
So....Liberals, Progressives, Socialists = Communists.

Stalin....42,672,000

Mao.....37,828,000

Hitler....20,946,000

Lenin....4,017,000

Pol Pot...2,397,000

Tojo.....3,990,000

Total......111,850,000

#14 Liberal Demagoguery, Hate and Violence – A Compendium



Educate yourself, you moron.


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Left wing = equality."
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftism is the slaughter of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, so Left wing is being for mass murder?
> 
> The Capitalist U.S.A since WW2, has killed 20 - 30 million people... That's how many the Nazis killed.
> 
> Capitalist Britain killed 60 million or so In India alone, only by famine..... That's about 2 - 3 X more than the Nazis killed.
Click to expand...

The capitalists fight for freedom. Mao, Stalin, Hitler killed for power and control. You're a joke.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility.
> 
> How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?
Click to expand...


Unrestrained Capitalism would lead to a huge hierarchy of class,  without Social programs, and government regulations the poor in Western society would be a lot worse off.


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility.
> 
> How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unrestrained Capitalism would lead to a huge hierarchy of class,  without Social programs, and government regulations the poor in Western society would be a lot worse off.
Click to expand...



Except....no.   No one ever speaks about anarchy...which is what you just posted.......the government exists to enforce the rule of law and to protect citizens from violations of the law....so there would be no unrestrained capitalism...socialism, on the other hand, seeks to empower government...and that always leads to totalitarianism.........how long that takes depends on the wealth and qualities of the people.......but get there they will as socialism always runs out of money......and then the government gains more and more power......and then the mass graves get filled


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility.
> 
> How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unrestrained Capitalism would lead to a huge hierarchy of class,  without Social programs, and government regulations the poor in Western society would be a lot worse off.
Click to expand...

You keep revealing your ignorance. There's no such thing as "unrestrained capitalism". Free market capitalism has to have a stable system with checks and balances
so we're on an even playing field and know what a dollar is. You're thinking of anarchy. Fact is the rich have gotten richer under crony capitalism. More government = more corruption.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility.
> 
> How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unrestrained Capitalism would lead to a huge hierarchy of class,  without Social programs, and government regulations the poor in Western society would be a lot worse off.
Click to expand...



No it wouldn't.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
Click to expand...

Liberals founded this country

Liberals gave us:
An end to slavery
Women's vote
Worker protections
Civil Rights
Ended the Vietnam War
Women's rights
Environmental Protections
Gay Rights

Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Left wing = equality."
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftism is the slaughter of millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, so Left wing is being for mass murder?
> 
> The Capitalist U.S.A since WW2, has killed 20 - 30 million people... That's how many the Nazis killed.
> 
> Capitalist Britain killed 60 million or so In India alone, only by famine..... That's about 2 - 3 X more than the Nazis killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....Liberals, Progressives, Socialists = Communists.
> 
> Stalin....42,672,000
> 
> Mao.....37,828,000
> 
> Hitler....20,946,000
> 
> Lenin....4,017,000
> 
> Pol Pot...2,397,000
> 
> Tojo.....3,990,000
> 
> Total......111,850,000
> 
> #14 Liberal Demagoguery, Hate and Violence – A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> Educate yourself, you moron.
Click to expand...


The book the Late Victorian Holocausts is particularly damning to Capitalism..... Rather than several Communist caused famines.... Capitalism caused numerous famines.


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get




Just like the Night-rider.  Metal damage, brain damage.  It all ends the same.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> What associates that with the right here? Your beliefs are completely devoid of any context. Right wing conservatives here want smaller government, most go to church and believe abortion is wrong for birth control. Where did you get the idea NAZIs wanted their citizens armed if they weren't in the military? You're simply making shit up to fit your beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, not all Right-wingers are Conservatives.
> 
> By the original definition Left wingers are for equality, while Right wingers are for hierarchy.
> 
> Therefor Nazis can't be considered Socially Left wing, but economically they can be considered Left wing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're full of it. We on the right don't use Marxist lexicons. The left HERE is very much big government hierarchical types. The right HERE is for smaller government and more freedoms and personal responsibility.
> 
> How is the right not for equality? We believe all men should be able to pursue their dreams with their efforts. You have a cartoonish political view of this country. The NAZI were racists and they were totalitarians that's why it makes no sense to mindless label left and right. Left and right of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unrestrained Capitalism would lead to a huge hierarchy of class,  without Social programs, and government regulations the poor in Western society would be a lot worse off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't.
Click to expand...


Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?

Of course, the correct answer is millions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
Click to expand...




Revealing you as a low-life liar is my pleasure

*The 'Greatest Lie" *is the one that the modern Liberals tell. They claim that those called Liberals today are the liberals who founded this great nation. 
Nothing could be further from the truth. 

The Founders were 'classical liberals,' whose vision included . individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. That's why they wrote out a detailed Constitution.

a. Communist John Dewey, the one who corrupted education in this country, *convinced the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'* And it's values and doctrines formed those called Liberals today.


The benefit to them, of course, is that the uninformed attribute the greatness of the Founders, of America, to them.

Now....which 'Liberals' today espouse *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. *


*Certainly not the socialists/communists known as the Democrat Party*


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?


How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.


----------



## Death Angel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> Of course, the correct answer is millions.


You've GOT to be kidding! You really don't understand Freedom, and you've forgotten about the Church -- or maybe you don't know what it WAS like in America before Americans began turning over their freedom to Godvernment.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
Click to expand...


An end to slavery...the Republican Party....fought tooth and nail by the Democrats


Women's vote...the Republican Party...Democrats filibustered against same.
1.    It was a Republican who introduced what became the 19th Amendment, women’s suffrage. On May 21, 1919, U.S. Representative James R. Mann (1856-1922), a Republican from Illinois and chairman of the Suffrage Committee, proposed the House resolution to approve the Susan Anthony Amendment granting women the right to vote. The measure passed the House 304-89—a full 42 votes above the required two-thirds majority. 19th Amendment - Women’s History - HISTORY.com

2.    The 1919 vote in the House of Representatives was possible because Republicans had retaken control of the House. Attempts to get it passed through Democrat-controlled Congresses had failed.

*3.     The Senate vote was approved only after a Democrat filibuster; and 82% of the Republican Senators voted for it….and 54% of the Democrats.*

4.    26 of the 36 states that ratified the 19th Amendment had Republican legislatures.

5.    Two weeks later, on June 4, 1919, the Senate passed the 19th Amendment by two votes over its two-thirds required majority, 56-25. The amendment was then sent to the states for ratification. Within six days of the ratification cycle, Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin each ratified the amendment. Kansas, New York and Ohio followed on June 16, 1919. By March of the following year, a total of 35 states had approved the amendment, one state shy of the two-thirds required for ratification. Southern states were adamantly opposed to the amendment, however, and seven of them—Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Maryland, Mississippi, South Carolina and Virginia—had already rejected it before Tennessee's vote on August 18, 1920. It was up to Tennessee to tip the scale for woman suffrage. Op. Cit.

6.    The outlook appeared bleak, given the outcomes in other Southern states and given the position of Tennessee's state legislators in their 48-48 tie. The state's decision came down to 23-year-old Representative Harry T. Burn (1895-1977), a Republican from McMinn County, to cast the deciding vote. Although Burn opposed the amendment, his mother convinced him to approve it. (Mrs. Burn reportedly wrote to her son: "Don't forget to be a good boy and help Mrs. Catt put the 'rat' in ratification.") With Burn's vote, the 19th Amendment was ratified. Certification by U.S. Secretary of State Bainbridge Colby (1869-1950) followed on August 26, 1920. Op. Cit.

7.      The National Women's Party led by Alice Paul became the first "cause" to picket outside the White House. Paul and Lucy Burns led a series of protests against the Wilson Administration in Washington. Wilson ignored the protests for six months, but on June 20, 1917, as a Russian delegation drove up to the White House, suffragettes unfurled a banner which stated; "We women of America tell you that America is not a democracy. Twenty million women are denied the right to vote. President Wilson is the chief opponent of their national enfranchisement".[24] Another banner on August 14, 1917, referred to "Kaiser Wilson" and compared the plight of the German people with that of American women. With this manner of protest, the women were subject to arrests and many were jailed.[25] On October 17, Alice Paul was sentenced to seven months and on October 30 began a hunger strike, but after a few days prison authorities began to force feed her.[24] After years of opposition, Wilson changed his position in 1918 to advocate women's suffrage as a war measure.[26] Women's suffrage in the United States - Wikipedia               24. ^ *a* *b* James Ciment, Thaddeus Russell (2007). "The home front encyclopedia: United States, Britain, and Canada in World Wars I and II, Volume 1". p.163. ABC-CLIO, 2007

*25.  ^* Stevens et al., Jailed for Freedom: American Women Win the Vote, NewSage Press (March 21, 1995).

*26.  ^* Lemons, J. Stanley (1973). "The woman citizen: social feminism in the 1920s" p.13. University of Virginia Press, 1973




Did you know that the Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill the Republicans wrote?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
Click to expand...


White supremacists founded this country.... The Founding Fathers immigration act... The Naturalization Act of 1790 said only Whites of good character are to become U.S citizens... How Liberal.

Abraham Lincoln said he'd deport every Negro to save the Union... How Liberal.

Actually the Vietnam War started mostly with Johnson, and ended with Gerald Ford.

Are you an idiot?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Rustic said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Trump supporter caught whining like the poster named Rustic , needs to have a lobotomy
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't vote for Trump… LOL
Click to expand...

Then you need a "rectal prolapse surgery" to go with your lobotomy


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing you as a low-life liar is my pleasure
> 
> *The 'Greatest Lie" *is the one that the modern Liberals tell. They claim that those called Liberals today are the liberals who founded this great nation.
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The Founders were 'classical liberals,' whose vision included . individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. That's why they wrote out a detailed Constitution.
> 
> a. Communist John Dewey, the one who corrupted education in this country, *convinced the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'* And it's values and doctrines formed those called Liberals today.
> 
> 
> The benefit to them, of course, is that the uninformed attribute the greatness of the Founders, of America, to them.
> 
> Now....which 'Liberals' today espouse *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. *
> 
> 
> *Certainly not the socialists/communists known as the Democrat Party*
Click to expand...


But let's put aside the great things Liberals have done for this country. Let's look at what they are fighting for today

Voter rights, the environment, gay rights, low cost education, fair pay

Yes Virginia.....Conservatives are the Nazi Party


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> Of course, the correct answer is millions.
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding! You really don't understand Freedom, and you've forgotten about the Church -- or maybe you don't know what it WAS like in America before Americans began turning over their freedom to Godvernment.
Click to expand...


Like when millions of Americans died from the Great Depression?


----------



## toobfreak

Democratic Party:  The Do As We Say Not As We Do Party.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An end to slavery...the Republican Party....fought tooth and nail by the Democrats
> 
> 
> Women's vote...the Republican Party...Democrats filibustered against same.
> 1.    It was a Republican who introduced what became the 19th Amendment, women’s suffrage. On May 21, 1919, U.S. Representative James R. Mann (1856-1922), a Republican from Illinois and chairman of the Suffrage Committee, proposed the House resolution to approve the Susan Anthony Amendment granting women the right to vote. The measure passed the House 304-89—a full 42 votes above the required two-thirds majority. 19th Amendment - Women’s History - HISTORY.com
> 
> 2.    The 1919 vote in the House of Representatives was possible because Republicans had retaken control of the House. Attempts to get it passed through Democrat-controlled Congresses had failed.
> 
> *3.     The Senate vote was approved only after a Democrat filibuster; and 82% of the Republican Senators voted for it….and 54% of the Democrats.*
> 
> 4.    26 of the 36 states that ratified the 19th Amendment had Republican legislatures.
> 
> 5.    Two weeks later, on June 4, 1919, the Senate passed the 19th Amendment by two votes over its two-thirds required majority, 56-25. The amendment was then sent to the states for ratification. Within six days of the ratification cycle, Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin each ratified the amendment. Kansas, New York and Ohio followed on June 16, 1919. By March of the following year, a total of 35 states had approved the amendment, one state shy of the two-thirds required for ratification. Southern states were adamantly opposed to the amendment, however, and seven of them—Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Maryland, Mississippi, South Carolina and Virginia—had already rejected it before Tennessee's vote on August 18, 1920. It was up to Tennessee to tip the scale for woman suffrage. Op. Cit.
> 
> 6.    The outlook appeared bleak, given the outcomes in other Southern states and given the position of Tennessee's state legislators in their 48-48 tie. The state's decision came down to 23-year-old Representative Harry T. Burn (1895-1977), a Republican from McMinn County, to cast the deciding vote. Although Burn opposed the amendment, his mother convinced him to approve it. (Mrs. Burn reportedly wrote to her son: "Don't forget to be a good boy and help Mrs. Catt put the 'rat' in ratification.") With Burn's vote, the 19th Amendment was ratified. Certification by U.S. Secretary of State Bainbridge Colby (1869-1950) followed on August 26, 1920. Op. Cit.
> 
> 7.      The National Women's Party led by Alice Paul became the first "cause" to picket outside the White House. Paul and Lucy Burns led a series of protests against the Wilson Administration in Washington. Wilson ignored the protests for six months, but on June 20, 1917, as a Russian delegation drove up to the White House, suffragettes unfurled a banner which stated; "We women of America tell you that America is not a democracy. Twenty million women are denied the right to vote. President Wilson is the chief opponent of their national enfranchisement".[24] Another banner on August 14, 1917, referred to "Kaiser Wilson" and compared the plight of the German people with that of American women. With this manner of protest, the women were subject to arrests and many were jailed.[25] On October 17, Alice Paul was sentenced to seven months and on October 30 began a hunger strike, but after a few days prison authorities began to force feed her.[24] After years of opposition, Wilson changed his position in 1918 to advocate women's suffrage as a war measure.[26] Women's suffrage in the United States - Wikipedia               24. ^ *a* *b* James Ciment, Thaddeus Russell (2007). "The home front encyclopedia: United States, Britain, and Canada in World Wars I and II, Volume 1". p.163. ABC-CLIO, 2007
> 
> *25.  ^* Stevens et al., Jailed for Freedom: American Women Win the Vote, NewSage Press (March 21, 1995).
> 
> *26.  ^* Lemons, J. Stanley (1973). "The woman citizen: social feminism in the 1920s" p.13. University of Virginia Press, 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill the Republicans wrote?
Click to expand...

Google
Conservative vs Liberal 

Instead of

Republican vs Democrat


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
Click to expand...


So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
Click to expand...

What commie book did you get that from? It's not possible to spend your way to prosperity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> 
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing you as a low-life liar is my pleasure
> 
> *The 'Greatest Lie" *is the one that the modern Liberals tell. They claim that those called Liberals today are the liberals who founded this great nation.
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The Founders were 'classical liberals,' whose vision included . individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. That's why they wrote out a detailed Constitution.
> 
> a. Communist John Dewey, the one who corrupted education in this country, *convinced the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'* And it's values and doctrines formed those called Liberals today.
> 
> 
> The benefit to them, of course, is that the uninformed attribute the greatness of the Founders, of America, to them.
> 
> Now....which 'Liberals' today espouse *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. *
> 
> 
> *Certainly not the socialists/communists known as the Democrat Party*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But let's put aside the great things Liberals have done for this country. Let's look at what they are fighting for today
> 
> Voter rights, the environment, gay rights, low cost education, fair pay
> 
> Yes Virginia.....Conservatives are the Nazi Party
Click to expand...


Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.


----------



## rightwinger

Are You A Nazi?: A Ten Question Quiz For Conservatives

1. Do you oppose immigration and believe that America is for “Americans only?”

2. Do you oppose feminism, and do you believe that motherhood should be the prime role of women, in order to “strengthen the family unit?”

3. Do you support the establishment of a new system of education, which would oversee the “moral development” of children?

4. Do you believe that the economy and the government should be debt-free?

5. Do you believe that America should be “energy sufficient,” and that we should exploit natural resources, such as land and water, in order to achieve that goal? (Bonus question: Is it a good idea to put ‘fossil fuel-producing corporations,’ like fracking wells, oil rigs and garbage incinerators in economically depressed regions of the country, to stimulate economic growth and create jobs for minorities?)

6. Do you support the right of citizens to keep and bear arms? (No, Nazi’s do not support taking guns away, contrary to right wing bullshit.)

7. Do you want to do away with the separation of church and state?

8. Do you want to see the US government get involved in the “spiritual upbringing” of children?

9. Are you a true supporter of “traditional American values?” (The Nazi’s call it ‘traditional Aryan values,’ but we know what you mean.)

10. Do you believe that minorities and immigrants are a threat to the traditional United States?


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
Click to expand...



Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....

And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...


----------



## rightwinger

*Bonus points if you:*
1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.

2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.

3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”

4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.




1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....

2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......

3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.




Do you realize that communists crush unions?

Trade unions in the Soviet Union - Wikipedia

 By the Stalinist era of the 1930s, it was clear that the party and government made the rules and that the trade unions were not permitted to challenge them in any substantial way. In the decades after Stalin, the worst of the powerlessness of the unions was past, but Soviet trade unions remained something closer to company unions, answering to the party and government, than to truly independent organizations


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.


Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
Click to expand...

Communists? Okay. 

They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.


----------



## Clementine

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*




The left has always used the same approach to disassociating themselves from their own seedy past.    They did the same with their opposition to freeing slaves.    They think they can simply rewrite history and redefine words to cover their shame.


----------



## 2aguy

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
Click to expand...



nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...


----------



## 2aguy

Clementine said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always used the same approach to disassociating themselves from their own seedy past.    They did the same with their opposition to freeing slaves.    They think they can simply rewrite history and redefine words to cover their shame.
Click to expand...



And then the internet came along which allows linking to actual sources that show that the left wing are liars...


----------



## guno

2aguy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
Click to expand...

Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape


How the Catholic Church Sheltered Nazi War Criminals - Commentary Magazine


----------



## 2aguy

guno said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape
> 
> 
> How the Catholic Church Sheltered Nazi War Criminals - Commentary Magazine
Click to expand...



And?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

2aguy said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
Click to expand...

Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.

The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name


----------



## edward37

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
Click to expand...

Nazi party would be lined up in back of trump and republican  party


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
Click to expand...


Nazis liked their workers to be slaves
Conservatives are working towards it


----------



## 2aguy

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
Click to expand...



No...they weren't...they were just open about their racism vs. the international communists who hid their racism.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis liked their workers to be slaves
> Conservatives are working towards it
Click to expand...


Too a guy, the NAZIS were pathetic imbeciles


----------



## Iceweasel

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name


You keep proving you're an idiot. The right wing here stands for different issues. It's just a smear from leftists, they love propaganda, just like the NAZIs.


----------



## 2aguy

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis liked their workers to be slaves
> Conservatives are working towards it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too a guy, the NAZIS were pathetic imbeciles
Click to expand...



Yes.....left wingers always are...


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

2aguy said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...they weren't...they were just open about their racism vs. the international communists who hid their racism.
Click to expand...

Okay. Out of here. Anymore exposure to you could cause some sort of lasting damage


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

Iceweasel said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> 
> 
> You keep proving you're an idiot. The right wing here stands for different issues. It's just a smear from leftists, they love propaganda, just like the NAZIs.
Click to expand...

Really? Smear this


----------



## 2aguy

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> 
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...they weren't...they were just open about their racism vs. the international communists who hid their racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Out of here. Anymore exposure to you could cause some sort of lasting damage
Click to expand...



Yes...the truth is painful.....but when you face it....you grow stronger......that is why the left wing are such weak minded fools...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What commie book did you get that from? It's not possible to spend your way to prosperity.
Click to expand...


GDP growth chart.







Job growth chart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.



Uh, Nazi Germany created one giant Socialist Labor Union called the German Labour Front.

German Labour Front - Wikipedia


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

2aguy said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...they weren't...they were just open about their racism vs. the international communists who hid their racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Out of here. Anymore exposure to you could cause some sort of lasting damage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...the truth is painful.....but when you face it....you grow stronger......that is why the left wing are such weak minded fools...
Click to expand...


The stupidity from both sides here is painful.....


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What commie book did you get that from? It's not possible to spend your way to prosperity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GDP growth chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job growth chart.
Click to expand...



Twit......Roosevelt ran a world war, while the rest of he world's industrial base was crushed.  Kennedy Cut taxes which increased job growth and revenue all the way till carter killed it which is why he wasn't re-elected....then Reagan cut taxes, increasing revenue to the government and increasing jobs...till clinton killed it with his tax increases which took him 8 years to kill off the Reagan economic boom......which hit Bush, who also had to face clinton's refusal to deal with islamic terrorism........

You guys can't see the truth...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.
> 
> Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.
> 
> I want to hear her prove that.
Click to expand...


By today's practical application of titles, Kennedy is about as "Liberal" as Rush.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.
> 
> Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.
> 
> I want to hear her prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By today's practical application of titles, Kennedy is about as "Liberal" as Rush.
Click to expand...

You forgot MLK was Consevative


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The stupidity from both sides here is painful.....


From both sides of 2aguy 's mouth?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
Click to expand...


Jake, remember how the American colonists fought for a government run single payer health care system


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.
> 
> Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.
> 
> I want to hear her prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By today's practical application of titles, Kennedy is about as "Liberal" as Rush.
Click to expand...

Dementia troubling you?

JFK, RFK, Ted Kennedy were all liberals. Of course they had conservative stands on 'some' issues, but that is how intellectually honest men present themselves


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> gun control...
> 
> 
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the NRA, and the 2nd amendment foundation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so, the NRA wasn't around in 1787..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But they were around just after the Civil War...when democrats started their newest drive to ban guns...first for freed blacks...now for everyone.
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read some actual history, written by actual historians...not Bill O'Reilly or the NRA head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just quoted from your very own link, moron.............the gun control created in the 1920s in Germany....you know...Gun Registration...the thing all you morons want here........was used in the 1930s...all of those records of gun owners....to disarm the enemies of the nazi party....and I just used your own fucking link to show this......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gun control of the 20's in Germany was the work of the Weimar Republic which was not a Nazi government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being "dismissed" by a far right North Korean propagandist is hilarious .  Tell us how terrible US presidents are and how much you hate the USA PropagandaChic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you post for any examples of errors in my posts....but all you have to offer is "Is not, Issssss noootttttttt!!!!"
> 
> You must be a Liberal fearful of the cl
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why they threw the Socialists and other Leftists in Dachau first?   Because they were too were Leftwing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ron Paul is very different from Donald Trump, they are so different they might fight, but does that make them both somehow not Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".... socially Right wing."
> 
> Stay with this thread and you will learn how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely socially far right wing they were Nationalist Racists, who were very pro-German, against Gays, Gypsies, Jews, Slavs, non-Whites, the Mentally ill, and  the mentally retarded. they created laws against  Germans mixing with non-Germans, they were against abortion for Germans, but supported abortion on enemies of the state to cull their numbers, they supported gun rights for Germans, but were against gun rights for non-Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The left wing is racist......read marx.......the democrat party is the party of racism and they are also the party of socialism....they use race to attack their enemies......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left wing = equality.
> 
> Racism isn't Left wing.
> 
> Racism, and Socialism are actually good things.
> 
> Racism protects your people.
> 
> Socialism helps your people.
Click to expand...


We're you ever actively involved in a sport where you were concussed on a weekly basis?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, remember how the American colonists fought for a government run single payer health care system
Click to expand...

What an idiotic statement


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.
> 
> Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.
> 
> I want to hear her prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By today's practical application of titles, Kennedy is about as "Liberal" as Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dementia troubling you?
> 
> JFK, RFK, Ted Kennedy were all liberals. Of course they had conservative stands on 'some' issues, but that is how intellectually honest men present themselves
Click to expand...


JFK would be to the right of almost every Reublican Congressman including Rand Paul


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, remember how the American colonists fought for a government run single payer health care system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiotic statement
Click to expand...


We were freerer as British Colonists than we are today. We have a government that listens to every phone call and reads all our mail


----------



## Wyatt earp

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
Click to expand...


Chicago outlawed guns remember for years before it made it to the supreme court.


The 9th circuit Court challenged the 2nd amendment once again



Ninth Circuit Overturns ruling on Second Amendment Waiting Periods




.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> Are You A Nazi?: A Ten Question Quiz For Conservatives
> 
> 1. Do you oppose immigration and believe that America is for “Americans only?”
> 
> 2. Do you oppose feminism, and do you believe that motherhood should be the prime role of women, in order to “strengthen the family unit?”
> 
> 3. Do you support the establishment of a new system of education, which would oversee the “moral development” of children?
> 
> 4. Do you believe that the economy and the government should be debt-free?
> 
> 5. Do you believe that America should be “energy sufficient,” and that we should exploit natural resources, such as land and water, in order to achieve that goal? (Bonus question: Is it a good idea to put ‘fossil fuel-producing corporations,’ like fracking wells, oil rigs and garbage incinerators in economically depressed regions of the country, to stimulate economic growth and create jobs for minorities?)
> 
> 6. Do you support the right of citizens to keep and bear arms? (No, Nazi’s do not support taking guns away, contrary to right wing bullshit.)
> 
> 7. Do you want to do away with the separation of church and state?
> 
> 8. Do you want to see the US government get involved in the “spiritual upbringing” of children?
> 
> 9. Are you a true supporter of “traditional American values?” (The Nazi’s call it ‘traditional Aryan values,’ but we know what you mean.)
> 
> 10. Do you believe that minorities and immigrants are a threat to the traditional United States?



One could easily make a list for Leftists too.

Like..... Do you think Volkswagen Beetles are cool... Did you know they were Hitler's people car.

Or.... Do you support Government anti- tobacco campaigns.... Did you know the Nazis were the first to have a Government anti-tobacco campaign.

Or .... Do you support Government Space Agencies... Did you know the Nazis were the first to have a government space agency?

Or.... Do you believe in Apocalyptic Global warming.... Did you know Nazi Gunther Schwab founded the theory of Apocalyptic Global Warming?

Or... Do you believe in taxing the rich, and Corporations more.... Did you know Nazis did that?

Or... Do you believe in government managing Corporations... Did you know Nazis controlled Corporations through the Council of Trust, and by economic Cartels?


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

CrusaderFrank said:


> We were freerer as British Colonists than we are today. We have a government that listens to every phone call and reads all our mail



You do know that is impossible? 

They can access much, but recently we discovered they cannot even tap into every iphone. You truly need to pay attention what the main stream media is reporting


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

CrusaderFrank said:


> JFK would be to the right of almost every Republican Congressman including Rand Paul



Mental illness on display


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

2aguy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
Click to expand...


FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.

Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.

So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?

Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
Click to expand...

In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
Click to expand...

Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.





FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow


But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.

The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.
Click to expand...


I didn't say Nazis were particularly rational environmentalists.... But.. They did support the environment.

Nazi Germany and Environment

NAZI GREENS - An Inconvenient History | martindurkin.com


Articles: Green Lebensraum: The Nazi Roots of Sustainable Development


----------



## Iceweasel

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Nazis were particularly rational environmentalists.... But.. They did support the environment.
> 
> Nazi Germany and Environment
> 
> NAZI GREENS - An Inconvenient History | martindurkin.com
> 
> 
> Articles: Green Lebensraum: The Nazi Roots of Sustainable Development
Click to expand...

Yeah and Hitler was a vegetarian. The point is your left/right narrative makes no sense without context.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
Click to expand...


Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.

FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK would be to the right of almost every Republican Congressman including Rand Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness on display
Click to expand...


The mental illness is you, JFK was one of the last conservative Democrats, I would vote for Democrats today if his type existed ..


Dumb fuck.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
Click to expand...



Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.

.


----------



## Dragonlady

Rustic said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
Click to expand...


The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name. 

The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.


----------



## Picaro

the Nazi 'Left Wing' were the main intellectuals early in the Party's history; both Goebbels and Himmler were 'Strasserites'. Hitler built his own 'Party within a Party' and expanded his own private army and eventually dwarfed the Party's left wing, eventually murdering them. Like all meglomaniacs, from Hitler to Stalin to Mao, they don't have ideologies, just their own narcissism and egos is what they follow. Hitler got a great deal from Papen and got the okay from the head of the Prussian Police, the former Kruppe manager, I don't recall his name at the moment, so he followed the money. He could have cared less about 'left' or 'right', or even Germany itself when he lost the war and blamed it on Germans themselves for 'letting him down'.


----------



## Picaro

JQPublic1 said:


> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....



Drivel. There was nothing 'populist' about Hitler in power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.

Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..


Because we were at fucking war.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
Click to expand...


The German Labour Front proves National Socialist Germany was Socialist.

You can't read this, and say "Gee those free market Capitalists"

German Labour Front - Wikipedia

Third Reich not only nationalized all trade unions, but decreed union membership as a mandatory duty, forcing every worker to join the state-operated union.[1]

Its leader was Robert Ley, who stated its aim was 'to create a true social and productive community' (Smelster, 1988). Theoretically, DAF existed to act as a medium through which workers and owners could mutually represent their interests. Wages were set by the 12 DAF trustees. The employees were given relatively high set wages and security of employment, and dismissal was increasingly made difficult. Social security and leisure programmes were started, canteens, breaks, and regular working times were established, and German workers were generally satisfied by what the DAF gave them in repayment for their absolute loyalty.

Following the National Socialist’s _Volksgemeinschaft_ approach towards developing a greater “people’s community”, the DAF expanded or established new social, educational, sports, health, and entertainment programs for German workers via the Strength through Joy, which included factory libraries and gardens, periodic breaks, swimming pools, low-priced hot meals, adult education programs, periodic work breaks, physical education, sports facilities, gymnastic training, orchestral music during lunch breaks, free tickets to concerts and opera, and subsidized vacations that saw over 10.3 million Germans signed up by 1938.[2] The DAF financed the building of ocean-going vessels that permitted German workers to pay minimal prices to sail to many foreign destinations. Up to six ocean liners were operating just before the start of World War II. According to the chief of the Associated Press in Berlin, Louis P. Lochner, ticket prices for ocean streamer vessels ranged from twelve to sixteen marks for “a full week on such a steamer.”[3] For those who desired vacations closer to home, the DAF constructed spa and summer resort complexes. One of the largest was located on the island of Reugen, where the DAF financed and erected a “summer resort with 20,000 beds.”.[4]

To help finance such ambitious social programs, the DAF also operated one of the largest financial institutions—the Bank of German Labor—along with additional community programs such as medical screening, occupational training, legal assistance and programs to improve the company’s working environment.[5] The DAF was one of the largest National Socialist organizations, boasting of over 35,000 full-time employees by 1939.[6] To help Hitler keep his promise to have every German capable of owning an affordable car (Volkswagen—the People’s Car) the DAF subsidized the construction of an automobile factory, which was partially paid from worker’s payroll deductions. None of the 340,000 workers who were paying for a car ever received one, since the factory had to be retooled for war production after Nazi Germany invaded Poland.

In the case of workplace abuses, the DAF set up worker councils to regulate and manage business practices, along with working hours and wages, and conflicts rising between employers and workers. In 1934, worker councils dismissed over 50 workers, while in the same year 13 employers were punished through the expropriation of their business.[7]

Employment contracts created under the Weimar Republic were abolished and renewed under new circumstances in the DAF. Employers could demand more of their workers, while at the same time workers were given increased security of work and increasingly enrolled into social security programmes for workers. The organisation, by its own definition, combated capitalism and liberalism, but also revolution against the factory owners and the National Socialist state. The DAF, however, did openly prefer to have large companies nationalised by the German state, instead of privately owned companies.

DAF membership was theoretically voluntary, but any workers in any area of German commerce or industry would have found it hard to get a job without being a member. Membership required a fee within the range of 15 pfennig to three Reichsmark, depending on the category a member fell into in a large scale of 20 membership groups. A substantially large amount of income was raised through fees. In 1934, the total intake was 300,000,000 Reichsmark.

There were two main components of the DAF and these were:


_Nationalsozialistische Betriebszellenorganisation_ (NSBO; National Socialist Factory Organization)
_Nationalsozialistische Handels- und Gewerbeorganisation_ (NSHAGO; National Socialist Trade and Industry Organization)
Several other sub-organisations were set up:


_Kraft durch Freude_ (KdF; Strength through Joy) – Organisation giving the workers cheap/free holidays in addition to subsidised sporting and leisure facilities.
_Schönheit der Arbeit_ (SdA; Beauty of Labour) – Aimed to make workplaces more enticing to workers (e.g., renovations of outdated factories, new canteens for workers, smoking-free rooms, cleaner working spaces etc.).
_Reichsarbeitsdienst_ (RAD; Reich Labour Service) – A solution to the unemployment crisis the Nazis inherited, it provided cheap labour for big state projects, such as the Reichsautobahn motorways. It provided work security to many unemployed people, and was made compulsory, in 1935, for unemployed men aged 16–25 years.
The Front also organised the _Reichsberufswettkampf_, a national vocational competition.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
Click to expand...


You sound like papa joe Kennedy.


Bullshit..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The German Labour Front proves National Socialist Germany was Socialist.
> 
> You can't read this, and say "Gee those free market Capitalists"
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Third Reich not only nationalized all trade unions, but decreed union membership as a mandatory duty, forcing every worker to join the state-operated union.[1]
> 
> Its leader was Robert Ley, who stated its aim was 'to create a true social and productive community' (Smelster, 1988). Theoretically, DAF existed to act as a medium through which workers and owners could mutually represent their interests. Wages were set by the 12 DAF trustees. The employees were given relatively high set wages and security of employment, and dismissal was increasingly made difficult. Social security and leisure programmes were started, canteens, breaks, and regular working times were established, and German workers were generally satisfied by what the DAF gave them in repayment for their absolute loyalty.
> 
> Following the National Socialist’s _Volksgemeinschaft_ approach towards developing a greater “people’s community”, the DAF expanded or established new social, educational, sports, health, and entertainment programs for German workers via the Strength through Joy, which included factory libraries and gardens, periodic breaks, swimming pools, low-priced hot meals, adult education programs, periodic work breaks, physical education, sports facilities, gymnastic training, orchestral music during lunch breaks, free tickets to concerts and opera, and subsidized vacations that saw over 10.3 million Germans signed up by 1938.[2] The DAF financed the building of ocean-going vessels that permitted German workers to pay minimal prices to sail to many foreign destinations. Up to six ocean liners were operating just before the start of World War II. According to the chief of the Associated Press in Berlin, Louis P. Lochner, ticket prices for ocean streamer vessels ranged from twelve to sixteen marks for “a full week on such a steamer.”[3] For those who desired vacations closer to home, the DAF constructed spa and summer resort complexes. One of the largest was located on the island of Reugen, where the DAF financed and erected a “summer resort with 20,000 beds.”.[4]
> 
> To help finance such ambitious social programs, the DAF also operated one of the largest financial institutions—the Bank of German Labor—along with additional community programs such as medical screening, occupational training, legal assistance and programs to improve the company’s working environment.[5] The DAF was one of the largest National Socialist organizations, boasting of over 35,000 full-time employees by 1939.[6] To help Hitler keep his promise to have every German capable of owning an affordable car (Volkswagen—the People’s Car) the DAF subsidized the construction of an automobile factory, which was partially paid from worker’s payroll deductions. None of the 340,000 workers who were paying for a car ever received one, since the factory had to be retooled for war production after Nazi Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> In the case of workplace abuses, the DAF set up worker councils to regulate and manage business practices, along with working hours and wages, and conflicts rising between employers and workers. In 1934, worker councils dismissed over 50 workers, while in the same year 13 employers were punished through the expropriation of their business.[7]
> 
> Employment contracts created under the Weimar Republic were abolished and renewed under new circumstances in the DAF. Employers could demand more of their workers, while at the same time workers were given increased security of work and increasingly enrolled into social security programmes for workers. The organisation, by its own definition, combated capitalism and liberalism, but also revolution against the factory owners and the National Socialist state. The DAF, however, did openly prefer to have large companies nationalised by the German state, instead of privately owned companies.
> 
> DAF membership was theoretically voluntary, but any workers in any area of German commerce or industry would have found it hard to get a job without being a member. Membership required a fee within the range of 15 pfennig to three Reichsmark, depending on the category a member fell into in a large scale of 20 membership groups. A substantially large amount of income was raised through fees. In 1934, the total intake was 300,000,000 Reichsmark.
> 
> There were two main components of the DAF and these were:
> 
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Betriebszellenorganisation_ (NSBO; National Socialist Factory Organization)
> _Nationalsozialistische Handels- und Gewerbeorganisation_ (NSHAGO; National Socialist Trade and Industry Organization)
> Several other sub-organisations were set up:
> 
> 
> _Kraft durch Freude_ (KdF; Strength through Joy) – Organisation giving the workers cheap/free holidays in addition to subsidised sporting and leisure facilities.
> _Schönheit der Arbeit_ (SdA; Beauty of Labour) – Aimed to make workplaces more enticing to workers (e.g., renovations of outdated factories, new canteens for workers, smoking-free rooms, cleaner working spaces etc.).
> _Reichsarbeitsdienst_ (RAD; Reich Labour Service) – A solution to the unemployment crisis the Nazis inherited, it provided cheap labour for big state projects, such as the Reichsautobahn motorways. It provided work security to many unemployed people, and was made compulsory, in 1935, for unemployed men aged 16–25 years.
> The Front also organised the _Reichsberufswettkampf_, a national vocational competition.
Click to expand...



He took all the crosses down on churches across Germany and said "when you pray, pray to me"

Remember that?


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
Click to expand...


Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
Click to expand...



So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?

So, what's so different between the 2?

Both rack on debt, but create jobs.

Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
Click to expand...




You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
Click to expand...


And what is this shit anyways you're a Pollock like me , FDR gave away half of fucking Europe..


Hope he is burning in hell.


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
Click to expand...


I never said that there was not a recession of 1938, it happened because of cutting New Deal stimulus, and raising taxes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is this shit anyways you're a Pollock like me , FDR gave away half of fucking Europe..
> 
> 
> Hope he is burning in hell.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I certainly don't support FDR's lend-llease aid to Soviets, or sitting with Stalin in the Yalta Conference to throw Poland to the Soviets.

However, I do support many other policies of FDR.


----------



## Wyatt earp

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that there was not a recession of 1938, it happened because of cutting New Deal stimulus, and raising taxes.
Click to expand...




Yet your trying to tell me that FDR policies stopped the depression, the only thing that stopped the depression was WWII..

That was a fluke in history, that's the only thing that made the American middle class great..



No competition .


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

bear513 said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK would be to the right of almost every Republican Congressman including Rand Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness on display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mental illness is you, JFK was one of the last conservative Democrats, I would vote for Democrats today if his type existed ..
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK would be to the right of almost every Republican Congressman including Rand Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness on display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mental illness is you, JFK was one of the last conservative Democrats, I would vote for Democrats today if his type existed ..
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that there was not a recession of 1938, it happened because of cutting New Deal stimulus, and raising taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet your trying to tell me that FDR policies stopped the depression, the only thing that stopped the depression was WWII..
> 
> That was a fluke in history, that's the only thing that made the American middle class great..
> 
> 
> 
> No competition .
Click to expand...


Uh,  the graph I posted earlier specifically showed that while during WW2 FDR showed higher GDP growth than he did pre-WW2, he still amassed huge economic growth between 1934 - 1938, those 4 years beat any other president since FDR.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

"And *I am grateful*, finally, that *I can rely in the coming months on *so many others--on a distinguished running-mate who brings unity to our ticket and strength to our Platform, Lyndon Johnson--on *one of the most articulate statesmen of our time, Adlai Stevenson*--on a great spokesman for our needs as a Nation and a people, Stuart Symington--and on that fighting campaigner whose support I welcome, President Harry S. Truman-- on my traveling companion in Wisconsin and West Virginia, *Senator Hubert Humphrey*. On Paul Butler, our devoted and courageous Chairman.

I feel a lot safer now that they are on my side again. And I am proud of the contrast with our Republican competitors. For their ranks are apparently so thin that not one challenger has come forth with both the competence and the courage to make theirs an open convention."

Yeah, JFK relied upon Humphrey and Stevenson, two great conservatives


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

But, if by a "Liberal," they mean someone who looks ahead and not behind, someone who welcomes new ideas without rigid reactions, someone who cares about the welfare of the people - their health, their housing, their schools, their jobs, their civil rights, and their civil liberties - someone who believes that we can break through the stalemate and suspicions that grip us in our policies abroad, if that is what they mean by a "Liberal," then I'm proud to say that I'm a "Liberal." [Applause.]

John F. Kennedy: Speech of Senator John F. Kennedy, Commodore Hotel, New York, NY, Acceptance of Party Nomination


And tonight we salute Adlai Stevenson as an eloquent spokesman for the effort to achieve an intelligent foreign policy. [Applause.]


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

* Only liberalism, in short, can repair our national power, restore our national purpose*, and liberate our national energies. And the only basic issue in the 1960 presidential campaign is *whether our Government will fall in a conservative rut and die there, or whether we will move ahead in the liberal spirit of daring,* of breaking new ground, of doing in our generation what Woodrow Wilson and Franklin Roosevelt and Harry Truman and Adlai Stevenson did in their time of influence and responsibility. [Applause.]

CrusaderFrank

*Tonight we salute George Meany* as a symbol of that struggle [applause] and as a reminder that the fight to eliminate poverty and human exploitation is a fight that goes on in our own day. But in 1960 the cause of liberalism cannot content itself with carrying on the fight for human justice and economic liberalism here at home. For here and around the world the fear of war hangs over us every morning and every night. It lies, expressed or silent, in the minds of every American. We cannot banish it by repeating that we are economically first or that we are militarily first, for saying so doesn't make it so. More will be needed than good will missions or talking back to Soviet politicians or increasing the tempo of the arms race. More will be needed than good intentions, for we know where that paving leads.

John F. Kennedy: Speech of Senator John F. Kennedy, Commodore Hotel, New York, NY, Acceptance of Party Nomination


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK would be to the right of almost every Republican Congressman including Rand Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mental illness on display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mental illness is you, JFK was one of the last conservative Democrats, I would vote for Democrats today if his type existed ..
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> "And *I am grateful*, finally, that *I can rely in the coming months on *so many others--on a distinguished running-mate who brings unity to our ticket and strength to our Platform, Lyndon Johnson--on *one of the most articulate statesmen of our time, Adlai Stevenson*--on a great spokesman for our needs as a Nation and a people, Stuart Symington--and on that fighting campaigner whose support I welcome, President Harry S. Truman-- on my traveling companion in Wisconsin and West Virginia, *Senator Hubert Humphrey*. On Paul Butler, our devoted and courageous Chairman.
> 
> I feel a lot safer now that they are on my side again. And I am proud of the contrast with our Republican competitors. For their ranks are apparently so thin that not one challenger has come forth with both the competence and the courage to make theirs an open convention."
> 
> Yeah, JFK relied upon Humphrey and Stevenson, two great conservatives




So in your world JFK didn't start lowering taxes?



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> * Only liberalism, in short, can repair our national power, restore our national purpose*, and liberate our national energies. And the only basic issue in the 1960 presidential campaign is *whether our Government will fall in a conservative rut and die there, or whether we will move ahead in the liberal spirit of daring,* of breaking new ground, of doing in our generation what Woodrow Wilson and Franklin Roosevelt and Harry Truman and Adlai Stevenson did in their time of influence and responsibility. [Applause.]
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> *Tonight we salute George Meany* as a symbol of that struggle [applause] and as a reminder that the fight to eliminate poverty and human exploitation is a fight that goes on in our own day. But in 1960 the cause of liberalism cannot content itself with carrying on the fight for human justice and economic liberalism here at home. For here and around the world the fear of war hangs over us every morning and every night. It lies, expressed or silent, in the minds of every American. We cannot banish it by repeating that we are economically first or that we are militarily first, for saying so doesn't make it so. More will be needed than good will missions or talking back to Soviet politicians or increasing the tempo of the arms race. More will be needed than good intentions, for we know where that paving leads.
> 
> John F. Kennedy: Speech of Senator John F. Kennedy, Commodore Hotel, New York, NY, Acceptance of Party Nomination




Dude you're an embarrassing yourself, JFK wouldn't even be in the republican party today, he would be considered on the Fringe of the right..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is this shit anyways you're a Pollock like me , FDR gave away half of fucking Europe..
> 
> 
> Hope he is burning in hell.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Poland's right wing is much different than the one in the U.S.A.

While the ruling Polish right wing party  PiS or Law, and Justice stands strong against Muslim refugees, and Abortion.... They increased funding for healthcare, and created aid for families to have children which they taxed businesses for.

Poles are not like Americans.

I support all the actions of the Polish right wing I just listed, BTW.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

*people say, "Why doesn't the Government mind its own business?" What is the Government's business, is the question. 
*

_This bill serves the public interest. It involves the Government because it involves the public welfare. *The Constitution of the United States did not make the President or the Congress powerless. It gave them definite responsibilities to advance the general welfare*--and that is what we're attempting to do.

*And then I read that this bill will sap the individual self-reliance of Americans*. I can't imagine anything worse, or anything better, to sap someone's self-reliance, than to be sick, alone, broke--or to have saved for a lifetime and put it out in a week, two weeks, a month, two months. 


*This argument that the Government should stay out,* that it saps our pioneer stock--*I used to hear that argument when we were talking about raising the minimum wage* to a dollar and a quarter. I remember one day being asked to step out into the hall, and up the corridor came four distinguished-looking men, with straw hats on and canes. They told me that they had just flown in from a State in their private plane, and they wanted me to know that if we passed a bill providing for time and a half for service station attendants, who were then working about 55 to 60 hours of straight time, it would sap their self-reliance. _
*

John F. Kennedy 
202 - Address at a New York Rally in Support of the President's Program of Medical Care for the Aged.
May 20, 1962*


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

bear513 said:


> Dude you're an embarrassing yourself, JFK wouldn't even be in the republican party today, he would be considered on the Fringe of the right..


He argued for a Government funded Medical Care Program

John F. Kennedy: Address at a New York Rally in Support of the President's Program of Medical Care for the Aged.


----------



## Picaro

It's ridiculously cognitively dissonant for the right wingers to claim 'FDR's socialist policies failed' and then turn around and cite 'WW II' as ' what really turned it around', given how the wartime economy was outright draconian in comparison; it wasn't 'laissez faire' or remotely 'free enterprise'. It's claiming FDR's policies weren't nearly 'socialist enough'.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Picaro said:


> It's ridiculously cognitively dissonant for the right wingers to claim 'FDR's socialist policies failed' and then turn around and cite 'WW II' as ' what really turned it around', given how the wartime economy was outright draconian in comparison; it wasn't 'laissez faire' or remotely 'free enterprise'. It's claiming FDR's policies weren't nearly 'socialist enough'.



Indeed, the war effort increased not only massive stimulus for the military, but put controls over the economy to micromanage it for the war.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're an embarrassing yourself, JFK wouldn't even be in the republican party today, he would be considered on the Fringe of the right..
> 
> 
> 
> He argued for a Government funded Medical Care Program
> 
> John F. Kennedy: Address at a New York Rally in Support of the President's Program of Medical Care for the Aged.
Click to expand...



This really upsets you doesn't it?


Name me one person in Congress left or right that's like conservative JFK..


I will wait...

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

JFK alive today would be kicked out of the Democratic party..


True story...


.


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?



What about it? It had a lot to do with the uncertainty over the Supreme Court battle at the time, and some policies being declared unconstitutional.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it? It had a lot to do with the uncertainty over the Supreme Court battle at the time, and some policies being declared unconstitutional.
Click to expand...



Link liar...


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Micromanaging an economy, with some  government  intervention within a Capitalist framework, clearly produces the best economy.

A list of such types of economies producing big economic growth like it did  in Franco's Spanish Miracle, for the Nazis, Peron, FDR, or China today.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

bear513 said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're an embarrassing yourself, JFK wouldn't even be in the republican party today, he would be considered on the Fringe of the right..
> 
> 
> 
> He argued for a Government funded Medical Care Program
> 
> John F. Kennedy: Address at a New York Rally in Support of the President's Program of Medical Care for the Aged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This really upsets you doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Name me one person in Congress left or right that's like conservative JFK..
> 
> 
> I will wait...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Conservative?


----------



## Picaro

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> "And *I am grateful*, finally, that *I can rely in the coming months on *so many others--on a distinguished running-mate who brings unity to our ticket and strength to our Platform, Lyndon Johnson--on *one of the most articulate statesmen of our time, Adlai Stevenson*--on a great spokesman for our needs as a Nation and a people, Stuart Symington--and on that fighting campaigner whose support I welcome, President Harry S. Truman-- on my traveling companion in Wisconsin and West Virginia, *Senator Hubert Humphrey*. On Paul Butler, our devoted and courageous Chairman.
> 
> I feel a lot safer now that they are on my side again. And I am proud of the contrast with our Republican competitors. For their ranks are apparently so thin that not one challenger has come forth with both the competence and the courage to make theirs an open convention."
> 
> Yeah, JFK relied upon Humphrey, a,and Stevenson, two great conservatives



Actually he relied on LBJ and Sam Rayburn. LBJ mentored Humphrey from the beginning of his career, and many other liberals as well, even at state levels, from the 1930's on, including Washington state liberals.

JFK was a McCarthyite, like Nixon, and didn't really believe in most of what he said in speeches; he just wanted to get elected. He had little genuine interest in real politics, actually; it bored him.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry

bear513 said:


> JFK alive today would be kicked out of the Democratic party..
> 
> 
> True story...
> 
> 
> .


JFK favored big government funded medical programs


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it? It had a lot to do with the uncertainty over the Supreme Court battle at the time, and some policies being declared unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link liar...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Do your own homework. You've been spouting ignorant BS throughout the thread, so you don't get to demand anything. It's easily available and isn't some huge secret, except to FreeRepublic cultists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Nazis actually did even better than FDR for economic growth, and FDR better than all other 20th century U.S Presidents.


----------



## Picaro

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> JFK alive today would be kicked out of the Democratic party..
> 
> 
> True story...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> JFK favored big government funded medical programs
Click to expand...


They also failed to properly oversee those 'big programs', fund auditor depts. sufficiently, and let the medical profession and later the HMO fraudsters have a field day looting it for decades. The medical profession makes lots of political 'donations'.


----------



## Picaro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nazis actually did even better than FDR for economic growth, and FDR better than all other 20th century U.S Presidents.



No, they didn't; his 'Autobahn' program was supposed to be his crowning achievement, but it failed to revive the economy and he was in serious trouble in 1938; his only recourse was to invade his neighbors and loot them from then on, or face political extinction within in his Party.

FDR's programs didn't crush businesses, it provided funds for them to hire employees and finance investments, saved family farms, put food on the tables of millions, etc.; Hitler's did the opposite. FDR had the advice of self-made men, men despised by the 'white shoe' establishment, who preferred hiding out on their walled estates and private armies and squealing for the govt. to send the Army around to shoot the nasty proles down,.i.e. the sort of nonsense most right wingers today think is a grand idea, and they now have the left wing supporting them on that as well.

there really no distinction between the 'left' and the 'Right' as far as most people are concerned; they're distinctions without a difference in existential realities for the working class and small business owners.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Picaro said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis actually did even better than FDR for economic growth, and FDR better than all other 20th century U.S Presidents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they didn't; his 'Autobahn' program was supposed to be his crowning achievement, but it failed to revive the economy and he was in serious trouble in 1938; his only recourse was to invade his neighbors and loot them from then on, or face political extinction within in his Party.
> 
> FDR's programs didn't crush businesses, it provided funds for them to hire employees and finance investments, saved family farms, put food on the tables of millions, etc.; Hitler's did the opposite.
Click to expand...


So, how come the graph says otherwise?


----------



## regent

Wont be long until we learn that Stalin and Hitler being communists were allied against Japan and the US,


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*


----------



## g5000

*I was looking at our universities the other day, and I noticed something was missing.*





*"Herr Goring", I said.  "We do not have enough Negroes in our universities! We must put into place an affirmative action plan to correct this terrible situation."*





*Heil multiculturalism!!*






*But I was just getting started!*





*"I want homosexuals in the Wehrmacht first thing in the morning!!!", I said.*





*Heil diversity!!!*


----------



## Votto

The Nazi regime simply called themselves socialists and implemented socialist policies to try and confuse socialists, who are all saints and our only hope for collective salvation.

Geesh, didn't you get this stuff in public school?  Stop talking or thinking about it and accept the political scale that we are all required to unconditionally accept as fact.


----------



## g5000

And now a few words from Adolf to retards like PoliticalChic:
_
"*For even today these heads have not understood the difference between Socialism and Marxism.* Especially when, in addition, they discovered that in our meetings we principally did not address ladies and gentlemen' but only 'fellow citizens,' and that among ourselves we spoke only of party members, *the Marxist ghost seemed to be proved for many of our enemies. How often we shouted with laughter at these stupid bourgeois cowards*, in the face of the intelligent guessing at our origin, our intentions and our goal!"

"We chose the red color of our posters after exacting and thorough reflection, in order *to provoke the leftists* by this,to bring them to indignation and to induce them to come to our meetings, if only to break them up, so that in this way we were at least enabled to speak to these people."

"But even more: the Jew becomes suddenly also 'liberal' and he begins to rave of the necessary 'progress' of mankind. Thus he gradually makes himself the spokesman of a new time. Of course, he destroys then also more and more thoroughly the foundations of a truly useful national economy."

"That is the point when I saw two dangers approaching. Previously, I did not truly understand their names or their importance to the German people’s existence. Their names were Marxism and Jewry."

Full text of "Mein Kampf"


_


----------



## g5000

*Honk if you love Obama!

*


----------



## g5000

*




Where the hell are DeShawn and Tyrone?  They're going to be late for the food stamp protest.*


----------



## g5000

*HEIL MULTICULTURALISM!

*


----------



## g5000

*Barack Obama Fan Club, USMB Chapter

*


----------



## regent

[QUOTE="Germany had socialism long before Hitler and Nazism.


----------



## Iceweasel

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
Click to expand...

Typical leftist lie. You come here daily with stupid lies and think you're accomplishing something. So we either believe Hitler himself or some mental midget posting autonomously on an internet forum. And the thing is you'll be here next week saying the same shit expecting different results.

*
Quotations from  Hitler
"We are socialists, we are enemies of today's capitalistic economic system for the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead of responsibility and performance, and we are all determined to destroy this system under all conditions." --Adolf Hitler*

*(Speech of May 1, 1927. Quoted by Toland, 1976, p. 306)*


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Wont be long until we learn that Stalin and Hitler being communists were allied against Japan and the US,




I've seen your posts.....you should avoid including terms like "learn" due to the amusement it causes.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> 
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revealing you as a low-life liar is my pleasure
> 
> *The 'Greatest Lie" *is the one that the modern Liberals tell. They claim that those called Liberals today are the liberals who founded this great nation.
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The Founders were 'classical liberals,' whose vision included . individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. That's why they wrote out a detailed Constitution.
> 
> a. Communist John Dewey, the one who corrupted education in this country, *convinced the Socialist Party to change its name to 'Liberal.'* And it's values and doctrines formed those called Liberals today.
> 
> 
> The benefit to them, of course, is that the uninformed attribute the greatness of the Founders, of America, to them.
> 
> Now....which 'Liberals' today espouse *individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government. *
> 
> 
> *Certainly not the socialists/communists known as the Democrat Party*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But let's put aside the great things Liberals have done for this country. Let's look at what they are fighting for today
> 
> Voter rights, the environment, gay rights, low cost education, fair pay
> 
> Yes Virginia.....Conservatives are the Nazi Party
Click to expand...




This thread must have wounded you severely.

Excellent.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberals founded this country..."
> 
> Not your sort of liberal.....classical liberals, known today as conservatives.
> 
> Modern 'liberals' are actually the Socialist Party renamed.
> 
> 
> 
> We the People.....was a founding principle of liberalism
> Still is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Classical liberals, the Founders, conservatives.
> 
> Not collectivists like you who oppose free speech and the US Constitution.
> 
> You're simply a low-life liar.
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals founded this country
> 
> Liberals gave us:
> An end to slavery
> Women's vote
> Worker protections
> Civil Rights
> Ended the Vietnam War
> Women's rights
> Environmental Protections
> Gay Rights
> 
> Nazi Conservatives fought the whole way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An end to slavery...the Republican Party....fought tooth and nail by the Democrats
> 
> 
> Women's vote...the Republican Party...Democrats filibustered against same.
> 1.    It was a Republican who introduced what became the 19th Amendment, women’s suffrage. On May 21, 1919, U.S. Representative James R. Mann (1856-1922), a Republican from Illinois and chairman of the Suffrage Committee, proposed the House resolution to approve the Susan Anthony Amendment granting women the right to vote. The measure passed the House 304-89—a full 42 votes above the required two-thirds majority. 19th Amendment - Women’s History - HISTORY.com
> 
> 2.    The 1919 vote in the House of Representatives was possible because Republicans had retaken control of the House. Attempts to get it passed through Democrat-controlled Congresses had failed.
> 
> *3.     The Senate vote was approved only after a Democrat filibuster; and 82% of the Republican Senators voted for it….and 54% of the Democrats.*
> 
> 4.    26 of the 36 states that ratified the 19th Amendment had Republican legislatures.
> 
> 5.    Two weeks later, on June 4, 1919, the Senate passed the 19th Amendment by two votes over its two-thirds required majority, 56-25. The amendment was then sent to the states for ratification. Within six days of the ratification cycle, Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin each ratified the amendment. Kansas, New York and Ohio followed on June 16, 1919. By March of the following year, a total of 35 states had approved the amendment, one state shy of the two-thirds required for ratification. Southern states were adamantly opposed to the amendment, however, and seven of them—Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Maryland, Mississippi, South Carolina and Virginia—had already rejected it before Tennessee's vote on August 18, 1920. It was up to Tennessee to tip the scale for woman suffrage. Op. Cit.
> 
> 6.    The outlook appeared bleak, given the outcomes in other Southern states and given the position of Tennessee's state legislators in their 48-48 tie. The state's decision came down to 23-year-old Representative Harry T. Burn (1895-1977), a Republican from McMinn County, to cast the deciding vote. Although Burn opposed the amendment, his mother convinced him to approve it. (Mrs. Burn reportedly wrote to her son: "Don't forget to be a good boy and help Mrs. Catt put the 'rat' in ratification.") With Burn's vote, the 19th Amendment was ratified. Certification by U.S. Secretary of State Bainbridge Colby (1869-1950) followed on August 26, 1920. Op. Cit.
> 
> 7.      The National Women's Party led by Alice Paul became the first "cause" to picket outside the White House. Paul and Lucy Burns led a series of protests against the Wilson Administration in Washington. Wilson ignored the protests for six months, but on June 20, 1917, as a Russian delegation drove up to the White House, suffragettes unfurled a banner which stated; "We women of America tell you that America is not a democracy. Twenty million women are denied the right to vote. President Wilson is the chief opponent of their national enfranchisement".[24] Another banner on August 14, 1917, referred to "Kaiser Wilson" and compared the plight of the German people with that of American women. With this manner of protest, the women were subject to arrests and many were jailed.[25] On October 17, Alice Paul was sentenced to seven months and on October 30 began a hunger strike, but after a few days prison authorities began to force feed her.[24] After years of opposition, Wilson changed his position in 1918 to advocate women's suffrage as a war measure.[26] Women's suffrage in the United States - Wikipedia               24. ^ *a* *b* James Ciment, Thaddeus Russell (2007). "The home front encyclopedia: United States, Britain, and Canada in World Wars I and II, Volume 1". p.163. ABC-CLIO, 2007
> 
> *25.  ^* Stevens et al., Jailed for Freedom: American Women Win the Vote, NewSage Press (March 21, 1995).
> 
> *26.  ^* Lemons, J. Stanley (1973). "The woman citizen: social feminism in the 1920s" p.13. University of Virginia Press, 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill the Republicans wrote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google
> Conservative vs Liberal
> 
> Instead of
> 
> Republican vs Democrat
Click to expand...



*Here's the bottom line.*..and this thread proves it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*

Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:

 Pre-WWII, *Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis*. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.



All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.

*All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*





 "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “

Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives,* even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
Goldberg, Liberal Fascism




When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.

*"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Are You A Nazi?: A Ten Question Quiz For Conservatives
> 
> 1. Do you oppose immigration and believe that America is for “Americans only?”
> 
> 2. Do you oppose feminism, and do you believe that motherhood should be the prime role of women, in order to “strengthen the family unit?”
> 
> 3. Do you support the establishment of a new system of education, which would oversee the “moral development” of children?
> 
> 4. Do you believe that the economy and the government should be debt-free?
> 
> 5. Do you believe that America should be “energy sufficient,” and that we should exploit natural resources, such as land and water, in order to achieve that goal? (Bonus question: Is it a good idea to put ‘fossil fuel-producing corporations,’ like fracking wells, oil rigs and garbage incinerators in economically depressed regions of the country, to stimulate economic growth and create jobs for minorities?)
> 
> 6. Do you support the right of citizens to keep and bear arms? (No, Nazi’s do not support taking guns away, contrary to right wing bullshit.)
> 
> 7. Do you want to do away with the separation of church and state?
> 
> 8. Do you want to see the US government get involved in the “spiritual upbringing” of children?
> 
> 9. Are you a true supporter of “traditional American values?” (The Nazi’s call it ‘traditional Aryan values,’ but we know what you mean.)
> 
> 10. Do you believe that minorities and immigrants are a threat to the traditional United States?




The template that the Liberals are intent on advancing is that
the Nazis are right wing, hence, *it becomes imperative that they not be socialists.
They were. Socialists, siblings of the communists, and both are Leftwing.*


Both Stalin's *Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists.....both sprang from Karl Marx.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Clementine said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left has always used the same approach to disassociating themselves from their own seedy past.    They did the same with their opposition to freeing slaves.    They think they can simply rewrite history and redefine words to cover their shame.
Click to expand...




"They think they can simply rewrite history and redefine words to cover their shame."

And, owning every one of the methods of dissemination of information.....they pretty much can.


All we have is 'samizdat' like this.......


.....and the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monarchy is as far right as you can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . .  rightwinger, are you saying you are all for a monarchy?  A king?  You think being hard right is all about total government control?  Dude, I think you are corn-fused.  Have you never heard that conservatives are for small government, limited government?
> 
> Here, you might want to watch this closely.  Be sure that it starts at the very beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monarchy is small government
> As small as you can get
> 
> Just do what the King says. A government for the King, not the people
> Liberals founded this country on the rights of the common man. Conservatives supported the king
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake, remember how the American colonists fought for a government run single payer health care system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiotic statement
Click to expand...



He's mocking you and your side, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
Click to expand...




Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.


Watch:

Hitler's Socialist programs:

a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d) 5 day week.

e) Free Public Health.

f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell. 

g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either. 
LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies



Get it, you dope?

Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.


Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.






"After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer




So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.

Coincidence?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Iceweasel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.
Click to expand...




Leftists don't care about dead bodies, or who they slaughter.


This is a quote from the very same poster you are answering:

When I pointed out that the dope's antecedents, the communists, slaughtered 100 million men, women and children.....you sneered at the deaths this way:


"Sure it wasn't 100 billion?"
FDR Admiration Society
FDR Admiration Society



In a recent thread, an article was posted about ISIS beheading a 14 year-old.

The most empathy a certain Liberal could manage to produce was this:
"ISIS is BAD

They should not behead 14 year olds. I'm glad the OP is there to remind us that ISIS is a bunch of bad guys who do evil things"                     ISIS beheads 14-year-old boy. He was arrested for missing Friday prayers



He lives by the same views as other Leftists:
"We must rid ourselves once and for all of the Quaker-Papist babble about the sanctity of human life." Leon Trotsky


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
Click to expand...


Speaking of 'admitting'.....

Both *Stalin's Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing*.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists..... sprang from Karl Marx.


 Shortly thereafter the Nazis found it more useful to stress differences, and the earlier campaign posters showing similarities disappeared, posters with both the hammer and sickle and the swastika.

 "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism."
George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.


b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists."
Vladimir Bukovsky.



Communists, Nazis, Fascists and modern Liberals.....all are Leftwing



Ready to admit it?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
Click to expand...


Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism

Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
Destruction of labor unions
Sacrificing the environment for profit


----------



## rightwinger

Need any more proof that the right has embraced fascism?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
Click to expand...




Two Leftwingers:


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how many times you post the lie that the Nazis were not right wing extremists, you can't make it true.
> 
> Fascists are right wing extremists, racist, xenophobic and authoritarian.  All were, always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were definitely Socialists and were also definitely socially Right wing.
> 
> National Socialist is actually the perfect term for them, they were indeed Nationalist Socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi party would be lined up in back of trump and republican  party
Click to expand...



The Nazis supported the very same programs as Franklin Roosevelt....

....Roosevelt's New Deal was modeled on Mussolini's programs....

Socialists, Fascists, Nazis....communists......and Liberals: peas in the same pod.



Just imagine....if only you had an education.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis liked their workers to be slaves
> Conservatives are working towards it
Click to expand...



"Nazis liked their workers to be slaves"

Your lies begin with your avi, huh?


Do these sound like slave programs?

"The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.



The only association with slavery is found in the Democrat Party, the one you support.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis liked their workers to be slaves
> Conservatives are working towards it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too a guy, the NAZIS were pathetic imbeciles
Click to expand...



Pssst....the only 'pathetic imbeciles' are the ones who don't learn....you: the Nazis were Leftists just as socialist always are.

That includes Liberals.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Leftwingers:
Click to expand...


You missed one


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
Click to expand...



"Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."

Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.

Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:

Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
...:*"the Master Race."

It brings the Nazis to mind.
And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*


".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.

The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker




Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*

"Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.

*Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics



*Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
(Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)

*German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  No conservative wants that.....unions were outlawed in communist countries....See the Polish labor movement under the soviet union....
> 
> 2.  Ask bakers, wedding photographers, and the parents of kids who are now allowed to take steroids and undergo surgery to prevent gender development.......
> 
> 3.  Yes....hating people who murdered 100 million innocent men, women and children all around the world....only a left winger would see that as a problem......and only the left labels everyone who disagrees with them with labels that do not apply to them...
> 
> 
> 
> Communists? Okay.
> 
> They had lots in common with those right wing Nazis. I guess you extremists have more in common than you care to admit.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nazis were not Right wing....communists were not Right wing.....both were types of socialism, which is the direct opposite of American Conservatism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, the Nationals Socialists fought running street battles against true socialist and real communists, but they were not right wing. Okay.
> 
> The NAZI's were right wing in everything but name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...they weren't...they were just open about their racism vs. the international communists who hid their racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. Out of here. Anymore exposure to you could cause some sort of lasting damage
Click to expand...



Too late.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the same first response every time: you never address the substance of the OP and insult the writer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The author of this thread says that Liberalism, Communism, Nazism, and Fascism are one and the same.
> 
> Therefore, the Liberal Kennedy's must have been Nazis.
> 
> I want to hear her prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By today's practical application of titles, Kennedy is about as "Liberal" as Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dementia troubling you?
> 
> JFK, RFK, Ted Kennedy were all liberals. Of course they had conservative stands on 'some' issues, but that is how intellectually honest men present themselves
Click to expand...




Is that the same Ted Kennedy who allied himself with the Kremlin against a United Stated President?


"In his book, which came out this week, Kengor focuses on a KGB letter written at the height of the Cold War that shows that Sen. Edward Kennedy (D-Mass.) offered to assist Soviet leaders in formulating a public relations strategy to counter President Reagan’s foreign policy and to complicate his re-election efforts.

The letter, dated May 14, 1983, was sent from the head of the KGB to Yuri Andropov, who was then General Secretary of the Soviet Union’s Communist Party.

In his letter, KGB head Viktor Chebrikov offered Andropov his interpretation of Kennedy’s offer. Former U.S. Sen. John Tunney (D-Calif.) had traveled to Moscow on behalf of Kennedy to seek out a partnership with Andropov and other Soviet officials, Kengor claims in his book."
Ted Kennedy's Soviet Gambit

Ace of Spades HQ


Letter Details Kennedy Offer To USSR | Sweetness & Light


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
Click to expand...



"Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.


When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.

What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?


Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????


Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....

or

"Frau Braun"
'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....


What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
So happy to have you reveal it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
Click to expand...



Gads, you're a moron.

Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:


1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*

2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*


3. For comparison:

a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."

Know how many there were?

* Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*

List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia


b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com



Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.

... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*

It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.





4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*


And he did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Nazis were particularly rational environmentalists.... But.. They did support the environment.
> 
> Nazi Germany and Environment
> 
> NAZI GREENS - An Inconvenient History | martindurkin.com
> 
> 
> Articles: Green Lebensraum: The Nazi Roots of Sustainable Development
Click to expand...



Actually....the Nazis invented earth-worship.



One spin-off of the Enlightenment was the desire to find new myths that would transcend daily existence and take one to a higher level of purification. Proto-fascist, and founder of ecology, Ernst Haeckel, invested nature-worship with the belief that all matter was alive and possessed mental attributes. In ‘monism,’ he brought together hostility to Christianity and propaganda for Darwinism, a nature cult and theories of hygiene and selective breeding. J.W. Burrow, “The Crisis of Reason: European Thought, 1848-1914,” p. 218-19
b.    “In 1867 the German zoologist Ernst Haeckel coined the term 'ecology' and began to establish it as a scientific discipline dedicated to studying
the interactions between organism and environment. Haeckel believed in nordic racial superiority,
*strenuously opposed race mixing and enthusiastically supported racial
eugenics. Haeckel contributed to that special variety of German
thought which served as the seed bed for National Socialism. *He
became one of Germany's major ideologists for racism, nationalism
and imperialism…he fulminated in antisemitic tones…played a
key role in the establishment of the Nazi movement.” Eco Fascism / Fascist Ideology : the Green Wing of the Nazi Party and Its Historical Antecedents by Peter Staudenmaier | Nazism | Nazi Germany


Liberal's environmentalism is a spin-off of yet another Nazi program.....but they use it to confiscate private property.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
Click to expand...




"FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America,..."


False.

He worsened it.


"We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and it does not work. And I have just one interest, and if I am wrong … somebody else can have my job. I want to see this country prosperous. I want to see people get a job. I want to see people get enough to eat. We have never made good on our promises. … I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started. … And an enormous debt to boot." 

Morgenthau, Henry, Jr. (May 9, 1939). _Henry Morgenthau Diary, Microfilm Roll #50_ (PDF, 1.9 MB).

Henry Morgenthau Jr. - Wikipedia.


----------



## edward37

Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it would.... How many people would be homeless without government programs?.... How many people would die of no healthcare without social programs? .... How many people would die from lack of food?
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:
> 
> 
> 1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*
> 
> 2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*
> 
> 
> 3. For comparison:
> 
> a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."
> 
> Know how many there were?
> 
> * Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*
> 
> List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.
> 
> ... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*
> 
> It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
> His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
> He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
> And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*
> 
> 
> And he did.
Click to expand...


No, Harding didn't have as bad of a situation, the GDP fell at least 3 X more during the Great Depression.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
Click to expand...



Look....you've always been a moron....there is no need to keep proving it.

Hitler was a socialist, instituted the very same programs as ever Liberal today.


*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]


*The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5]One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”


*These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia




Let's review:
1. Hitler was a Leftist...a socialist.
2. He was not Rightwing
3. He stood for the same thing as Progressives and Liberals
4.  You're an imbecile.


Any questions?


----------



## edward37

edward37 said:


> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on


The Iron Cross is a famous German military medal dating back to the 19th century. During the 1930s, the Nazi regime in Germany superimposed a swastika on the traditional medal, turning it into a Nazi symbol. After World War II, the medal was discontinued but neo-Nazis and other white supremacists subsequently adopted it as a hate symbol and it has been a commonly-used hate symbol ever since.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun

Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




1.    In 1931, in some of the darkest days of the Great Depression and the middle of the Hoover administration, unemployment rate stood at 17.4 %. Seven years later, after five years of FDR, and literally hundreds of wildly ambitious new government programs, more than doubling of federal spending, the national unemployment rate stood at – 17.4 %. At no point during the 1930’s did unemployment go below 14 %.  Even in 1941, in the midst of the military buildup, 9.9 % of American workers were unemployed.

2.    March 4, 1933, in his first Inaugural Address, FDR said “Our greatest primary task is to put people to work.” This meant that the New Deal was a wretched, ill-conceived failure.

3.    After the stock market crash,, the Dow hit 250 in 1930 under Hoover (it had been 343 before the crash). January 1940, after seven years of the New Deal, the market had collapsed to 151, and remained in the low 100’s through most of FDR’s terms.

4.    Federal spending went from 2.5 % in 1929 to 9 % in 1936: Washington’s portion of the economy increased by 360 % in just seven years- with no benefit to the economy.

5.    Arthur Schlesinger, Jr., liberal New Deal historian wrote in _The National Experience, _in 1963, “Though the policies of the Hundred Days had ended despair, they had not produce recovery…” He also wrote honestly about the devastating crash of 1937- in the midst of the “second New Deal” and Roosevelt’s second term. “The collapse in the months after September 1937 was actually more severe than it had been in the first nine months of the depression: national income fell 13 %, payrolls 35 %, durable goods production 50 %, profits 78% .

6.    In 1935, the Brookings Institution (left-leaning) delivered a 900-page report on the New Deal and the National Recovery Administration, concluding that “ on the whole it retarded recovery.”  article • AEI

7.    Economist Jim Powell, in “FDR’s Folly,” notes that a disproportionate amount of FDR’s relief and public works spending “went not to the poorest states such as the South, but to western states were people were better off , apparently  because there were ‘swing’ states which could yield FDR more votes in the next election.”

8.    John Maynard Keynes, in a letter published in the NYTimes, December 31, 1933, warned “ even wise and necessary Reform may, in some respects, impede and complicate Recovery. For it will upset the confidence of the business world and weaken their existing motives to action.” Even Keynes saw the danger in treating the nation’s capitalists as an enemy, as “the unscrupulous money changers,” as FDR called them in his first Inaugural.

9.    Warren Harding inherited one of the sharpest recessions in American history in 1921. By July it was over. Harding and Treasury Sec’y Mellon cut government expenditures by 40 %, allowing wages to fall, in a natural recovery to full employment. The cuts, and even sharper tax cuts under Coolidge, produced the long period of growth and rising living standards associated with the Roaring Twenties.

10.  Roosevelt made sure that the recession became a depression and lasted five times longer than it should have.
Ask yourself why.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America,..."
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> He worsened it.
> 
> 
> "We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and it does not work. And I have just one interest, and if I am wrong … somebody else can have my job. I want to see this country prosperous. I want to see people get a job. I want to see people get enough to eat. We have never made good on our promises. … I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started. … And an enormous debt to boot."
> 
> Morgenthau, Henry, Jr. (May 9, 1939). _Henry Morgenthau Diary, Microfilm Roll #50_ (PDF, 1.9 MB).
> 
> Henry Morgenthau Jr. - Wikipedia.
Click to expand...


Hilarious, except that every U.S president since then hasn't had such strong economic growth as FDR.






[/


----------



## PoliticalChic

bear513 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> frivolous gun laws have never been the answer to stopping violent behavior... The Nazis tried that how did that work out for them?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you believe the Nazis tried?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forcing people to believe in their socialism, you know control freak behavior like progressives do to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis weren't socialists, and in fact Hitler hated socialism and and was the sworn enemy of communism.  He co-opted the Nationalist Socialist Party, rather than founding his own, and never changed the name.
> 
> The Allies appeased Hitler because of his virulent hatred of communism. They thought him a good buffer against Stalin and Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The German Labour Front proves National Socialist Germany was Socialist.
> 
> You can't read this, and say "Gee those free market Capitalists"
> 
> German Labour Front - Wikipedia
> 
> Third Reich not only nationalized all trade unions, but decreed union membership as a mandatory duty, forcing every worker to join the state-operated union.[1]
> 
> Its leader was Robert Ley, who stated its aim was 'to create a true social and productive community' (Smelster, 1988). Theoretically, DAF existed to act as a medium through which workers and owners could mutually represent their interests. Wages were set by the 12 DAF trustees. The employees were given relatively high set wages and security of employment, and dismissal was increasingly made difficult. Social security and leisure programmes were started, canteens, breaks, and regular working times were established, and German workers were generally satisfied by what the DAF gave them in repayment for their absolute loyalty.
> 
> Following the National Socialist’s _Volksgemeinschaft_ approach towards developing a greater “people’s community”, the DAF expanded or established new social, educational, sports, health, and entertainment programs for German workers via the Strength through Joy, which included factory libraries and gardens, periodic breaks, swimming pools, low-priced hot meals, adult education programs, periodic work breaks, physical education, sports facilities, gymnastic training, orchestral music during lunch breaks, free tickets to concerts and opera, and subsidized vacations that saw over 10.3 million Germans signed up by 1938.[2] The DAF financed the building of ocean-going vessels that permitted German workers to pay minimal prices to sail to many foreign destinations. Up to six ocean liners were operating just before the start of World War II. According to the chief of the Associated Press in Berlin, Louis P. Lochner, ticket prices for ocean streamer vessels ranged from twelve to sixteen marks for “a full week on such a steamer.”[3] For those who desired vacations closer to home, the DAF constructed spa and summer resort complexes. One of the largest was located on the island of Reugen, where the DAF financed and erected a “summer resort with 20,000 beds.”.[4]
> 
> To help finance such ambitious social programs, the DAF also operated one of the largest financial institutions—the Bank of German Labor—along with additional community programs such as medical screening, occupational training, legal assistance and programs to improve the company’s working environment.[5] The DAF was one of the largest National Socialist organizations, boasting of over 35,000 full-time employees by 1939.[6] To help Hitler keep his promise to have every German capable of owning an affordable car (Volkswagen—the People’s Car) the DAF subsidized the construction of an automobile factory, which was partially paid from worker’s payroll deductions. None of the 340,000 workers who were paying for a car ever received one, since the factory had to be retooled for war production after Nazi Germany invaded Poland.
> 
> In the case of workplace abuses, the DAF set up worker councils to regulate and manage business practices, along with working hours and wages, and conflicts rising between employers and workers. In 1934, worker councils dismissed over 50 workers, while in the same year 13 employers were punished through the expropriation of their business.[7]
> 
> Employment contracts created under the Weimar Republic were abolished and renewed under new circumstances in the DAF. Employers could demand more of their workers, while at the same time workers were given increased security of work and increasingly enrolled into social security programmes for workers. The organisation, by its own definition, combated capitalism and liberalism, but also revolution against the factory owners and the National Socialist state. The DAF, however, did openly prefer to have large companies nationalised by the German state, instead of privately owned companies.
> 
> DAF membership was theoretically voluntary, but any workers in any area of German commerce or industry would have found it hard to get a job without being a member. Membership required a fee within the range of 15 pfennig to three Reichsmark, depending on the category a member fell into in a large scale of 20 membership groups. A substantially large amount of income was raised through fees. In 1934, the total intake was 300,000,000 Reichsmark.
> 
> There were two main components of the DAF and these were:
> 
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Betriebszellenorganisation_ (NSBO; National Socialist Factory Organization)
> _Nationalsozialistische Handels- und Gewerbeorganisation_ (NSHAGO; National Socialist Trade and Industry Organization)
> Several other sub-organisations were set up:
> 
> 
> _Kraft durch Freude_ (KdF; Strength through Joy) – Organisation giving the workers cheap/free holidays in addition to subsidised sporting and leisure facilities.
> _Schönheit der Arbeit_ (SdA; Beauty of Labour) – Aimed to make workplaces more enticing to workers (e.g., renovations of outdated factories, new canteens for workers, smoking-free rooms, cleaner working spaces etc.).
> _Reichsarbeitsdienst_ (RAD; Reich Labour Service) – A solution to the unemployment crisis the Nazis inherited, it provided cheap labour for big state projects, such as the Reichsautobahn motorways. It provided work security to many unemployed people, and was made compulsory, in 1935, for unemployed men aged 16–25 years.
> The Front also organised the _Reichsberufswettkampf_, a national vocational competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He took all the crosses down on churches across Germany and said "when you pray, pray to me"
> 
> Remember that?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



1933 Hitler formed the Reich Church

*"Hitler's Main Aims Regarding the Church:*
....Hitler realized that the Church may become an obstacle for his greater vision he wanted to replace the Christian church with a different and new Aryan faith which would reflect the values of an inferior race. He knew however that this cannot be done overnight and therefore begun with the need of a 'positive Christianity', in which he would gain some control through the people in power at the Church to increase his influence upon the Church."
HitlerSinglePtyState - Political, economic, social and religious policies


----------



## PoliticalChic

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UE shot up in 1938, I don't even have to look at your stupid wiki bullshit that you could ammend at any time..the UE shot down to like zero..
> 
> 
> Because we were at fucking war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say if someone tops the best economic growth 9 out of 10 years, but has the worst economic growth 1 out of 10.... How do you figure that makes it the worst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world it would of happened with out WWII ?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't military spending government spending, just like public works spending?
> 
> So, what's so different between the 2?
> 
> Both rack on debt, but create jobs.
> 
> Here's the GDP economic growth by year.... Clearly FDR had some strong economic growth before WW2 had even started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still want to deny that spike in unemployment in 1938 do you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is this shit anyways you're a Pollock like me , FDR gave away half of fucking Europe..
> 
> 
> Hope he is burning in hell.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.


*Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.

Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'



Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Unemployment stats, FDR lengthen the depression.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bottom graph admits the top 2 Presidential term job creation rates were from FDR.
> 
> Jobs created during U.S. presidential terms - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.    In 1931, in some of the darkest days of the Great Depression and the middle of the Hoover administration, unemployment rate stood at 17.4 %. Seven years later, after five years of FDR, and literally hundreds of wildly ambitious new government programs, more than doubling of federal spending, the national unemployment rate stood at – 17.4 %. At no point during the 1930’s did unemployment go below 14 %.  Even in 1941, in the midst of the military buildup, 9.9 % of American workers were unemployed.
> 
> 2.    March 4, 1933, in his first Inaugural Address, FDR said “Our greatest primary task is to put people to work.” This meant that the New Deal was a wretched, ill-conceived failure.
> 
> 3.    After the stock market crash,, the Dow hit 250 in 1930 under Hoover (it had been 343 before the crash). January 1940, after seven years of the New Deal, the market had collapsed to 151, and remained in the low 100’s through most of FDR’s terms.
> 
> 4.    Federal spending went from 2.5 % in 1929 to 9 % in 1936: Washington’s portion of the economy increased by 360 % in just seven years- with no benefit to the economy.
> 
> 5.    Arthur Schlesinger, Jr., liberal New Deal historian wrote in _The National Experience, _in 1963, “Though the policies of the Hundred Days had ended despair, they had not produce recovery…” He also wrote honestly about the devastating crash of 1937- in the midst of the “second New Deal” and Roosevelt’s second term. “The collapse in the months after September 1937 was actually more severe than it had been in the first nine months of the depression: national income fell 13 %, payrolls 35 %, durable goods production 50 %, profits 78% .
> 
> 6.    In 1935, the Brookings Institution (left-leaning) delivered a 900-page report on the New Deal and the National Recovery Administration, concluding that “ on the whole it retarded recovery.”  article • AEI
> 
> 7.    Economist Jim Powell, in “FDR’s Folly,” notes that a disproportionate amount of FDR’s relief and public works spending “went not to the poorest states such as the South, but to western states were people were better off , apparently  because there were ‘swing’ states which could yield FDR more votes in the next election.”
> 
> 8.    John Maynard Keynes, in a letter published in the NYTimes, December 31, 1933, warned “ even wise and necessary Reform may, in some respects, impede and complicate Recovery. For it will upset the confidence of the business world and weaken their existing motives to action.” Even Keynes saw the danger in treating the nation’s capitalists as an enemy, as “the unscrupulous money changers,” as FDR called them in his first Inaugural.
> 
> 9.    Warren Harding inherited one of the sharpest recessions in American history in 1921. By July it was over. Harding and Treasury Sec’y Mellon cut government expenditures by 40 %, allowing wages to fall, in a natural recovery to full employment. The cuts, and even sharper tax cuts under Coolidge, produced the long period of growth and rising living standards associated with the Roaring Twenties.
> 
> 10.  Roosevelt made sure that the recession became a depression and lasted five times longer than it should have.
> Ask yourself why.
Click to expand...


Yet, no president since FDR created as many jobs as FDR did.

Notice LBJ is #2, so much for the outdated claim from Conservatives that social programs don't help the economy.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> It's ridiculously cognitively dissonant for the right wingers to claim 'FDR's socialist policies failed' and then turn around and cite 'WW II' as ' what really turned it around', given how the wartime economy was outright draconian in comparison; it wasn't 'laissez faire' or remotely 'free enterprise'. It's claiming FDR's policies weren't nearly 'socialist enough'.




Are you nuts????


WWII was the only thing that prevented FDR from becoming King or Czar!!!!

He suddenly needed capitalism!


1.     Careful students of the Roosevelt presidency knew that war must be near because FDR had decided to change the tone of the political debate in Washington. For almost eight years, Wall Street bankers and corporate leaders had been his favorite scapegoats for explaining why the Great Depression was persisting.  The premise of his New Deal, after all was that businessmen had failed and that government should regulate, plan and direct much of the American economy to break the hold of the Great Depression.”

2.     On May 16, 1940, Roosevelt had addressed Congress and asked for more than a billion dollars for defense, with a commitment for fifty thousand military aircraft. He knew, also, that he needed the good will of business to win the war: no longer would he call them “privileged princes…thirsting for power.”


3.   *  On May 26, 1940 his Fireside Chat signaled a new relationship with business: he would insure their profits, and assuage their fears that he would nationalize their factories.*
a.     “…we are calling upon the resources, the efficiency and the ingenuity of the American manufacturers of war material of all kinds -- airplanes and tanks and guns and ships, and all the hundreds of products that go into this material. The Government of the United States itself manufactures few of the implements of war. Private industry will continue to be the source of most of this material, and private industry will have to be speeded up to produce it at the rate and efficiency called for by the needs of the times….  Private industry will have the responsibility of providing the best, speediest and most efficient mass production of which it is capable.” On National Defense - May 26, 1940


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculously cognitively dissonant for the right wingers to claim 'FDR's socialist policies failed' and then turn around and cite 'WW II' as ' what really turned it around', given how the wartime economy was outright draconian in comparison; it wasn't 'laissez faire' or remotely 'free enterprise'. It's claiming FDR's policies weren't nearly 'socialist enough'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the war effort increased not only massive stimulus for the military, but put controls over the economy to micromanage it for the war.
Click to expand...



The 'war effort' forced the Communist-in-Chief to give back control of private property to Americans who owned same.


You really know nothing, do you.



This is the socialist, communist, Liberal, Progressive, Nazi, Fascist attitute:

The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of  _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can take everything we have if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
May 14, 1943* http://www.bipps.org/happy-chandlers-dangerous-statism/



Compare it to the origin of Nazism:

The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculously cognitively dissonant for the right wingers to claim 'FDR's socialist policies failed' and then turn around and cite 'WW II' as ' what really turned it around', given how the wartime economy was outright draconian in comparison; it wasn't 'laissez faire' or remotely 'free enterprise'. It's claiming FDR's policies weren't nearly 'socialist enough'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the war effort increased not only massive stimulus for the military, but put controls over the economy to micromanage it for the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The 'war effort' forced the Communist-in-Chief to give back control of private property to Americans who owned same.
> 
> 
> You really know nothing, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the socialist, communist, Liberal, Progressive, Nazi, Fascist attitute:
> 
> The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of  _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can take everything we have if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
> *From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
> May 14, 1943* http://www.bipps.org/happy-chandlers-dangerous-statism/
> 
> 
> 
> Compare it to the origin of Nazism:
> 
> The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).
Click to expand...


LMFAO, wow the stupidity from both sides here is truly astounding.

U.S. Economy and Industry during World War II - dummies

War-inspired pragmatism even affected fashions: To save material, men’s suits lost their pant cuffs and vests, and women painted their legs to take the place of nylons.

Other sacrifices were made as well. Gasoline and tires were rationed, as were coffee, sugar, canned goods, butter, and shoes. But the war proved to be more of an economic inconvenience than a real trial for most people.

Of course, all that military hardware had a hefty price tag. The federal government spent about $350 billion during World War II — or twice as much as it had spent _in total_ for the entire history of the U.S. government up to that point. About 40 percent of that came from taxes; the rest came through government borrowing, much of that through the sale of bonds.

All that money had to go someplace. A lot of it went to the West, especially California, where 10 percent of all the federal war spending took place. But the American economy rose just about everywhere else too. The civilian workforce grew 20 percent. The _Gross National Product_ (the total of goods and services produced) more than doubled between 1939 and 1945. Wages and corporate profits went up, as did prices.

In October 1942, Congress gave the president the power to freeze agricultural prices, wages, salaries, and rents. The Roosevelt Administration created the Office of Price Administration (OPA) to oversee prices and wages. But the OPA proved generally ineffective, and the economy mostly ran itself.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on





"Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
I'm on the Right, you dope.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis supported the environment, and fair pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's nothing like a world war littered with bodies to fertilize mother Earth. Yes, they got their bread rations until they got shipped out into Hitler's meat grinder. You are living in an alternative universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say Nazis were particularly rational environmentalists.... But.. They did support the environment.
> 
> Nazi Germany and Environment
> 
> NAZI GREENS - An Inconvenient History | martindurkin.com
> 
> 
> Articles: Green Lebensraum: The Nazi Roots of Sustainable Development
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....the Nazis invented earth-worship.
> 
> 
> 
> One spin-off of the Enlightenment was the desire to find new myths that would transcend daily existence and take one to a higher level of purification. Proto-fascist, and founder of ecology, Ernst Haeckel, invested nature-worship with the belief that all matter was alive and possessed mental attributes. In ‘monism,’ he brought together hostility to Christianity and propaganda for Darwinism, a nature cult and theories of hygiene and selective breeding. J.W. Burrow, “The Crisis of Reason: European Thought, 1848-1914,” p. 218-19
> b.    “In 1867 the German zoologist Ernst Haeckel coined the term 'ecology' and began to establish it as a scientific discipline dedicated to studying
> the interactions between organism and environment. Haeckel believed in nordic racial superiority,
> *strenuously opposed race mixing and enthusiastically supported racial
> eugenics. Haeckel contributed to that special variety of German
> thought which served as the seed bed for National Socialism. *He
> became one of Germany's major ideologists for racism, nationalism
> and imperialism…he fulminated in antisemitic tones…played a
> key role in the establishment of the Nazi movement.” Eco Fascism / Fascist Ideology : the Green Wing of the Nazi Party and Its Historical Antecedents by Peter Staudenmaier | Nazism | Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> Liberal's environmentalism is a spin-off of yet another Nazi program.....but they use it to confiscate private property.
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
Click to expand...


Real Neo-Nazis are still mostly anti-Jewish, and are somewhat anti-Capitalist.

Destruction of Labor Unions is Nazi? LMFAO

The Nazis created one giant Socialist Labor Union called the German Labour Front.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
Click to expand...

NAZIs were left wing like the People's Republic of China is a Republic.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How few would need it if it wasn't for government? The bigger government gets the more people need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:
> 
> 
> 1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*
> 
> 2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*
> 
> 
> 3. For comparison:
> 
> a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."
> 
> Know how many there were?
> 
> * Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*
> 
> List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.
> 
> ... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*
> 
> It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
> His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
> He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
> And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*
> 
> 
> And he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Harding didn't have as bad of a situation, the GDP fell at least 3 X more during the Great Depression.
Click to expand...



Wrong again.

1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ...*Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.* 

2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book _Out of Work_ (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.*

3. Compared to FDR, Harding had a much better understanding of how an economy works. Harding, wrote historian Robert K. Murray, in _The Harding Era_ (1969), "always decried high taxes, government waste, and excessive governmental interference in the private sector of the economy. In February 1920, shortly after announcing his candidacy, he advocated a cut in government expenditures and stated that government ought to ‘strike the shackles from industry.’ ‘We need vastly more freedom than we do regulation,’ he said. Surprisingly, big business took very little notice of him at the time."

4. . With Harding’s tax cuts, spending cuts and relatively non-interventionist economic policy, the gross national product rebounded to $74.1 billion in 1922. The number of unemployed fell to 2.8 million – a reported 6.7% of the labor force – in 1922. So, just a year and a half after Harding became president, the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime."
America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell

Americas Greatest Depression Fighter by Jim Powell

http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell




The only possible conclusion is that Roosevelt wanted the recession to become a depression.
Ask yourself why.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> The Iron Cross is a famous German military medal dating back to the 19th century. During the 1930s, the Nazi regime in Germany superimposed a swastika on the traditional medal, turning it into a Nazi symbol. After World War II, the medal was discontinued but neo-Nazis and other white supremacists subsequently adopted it as a hate symbol and it has been a commonly-used hate symbol ever since.
Click to expand...


Why are historic symbols like the Swastika, and the Iron Cross ruined by the Nazis, but Soviet hammer, and sickle symbols aren't ruined?

Because Soviets killed more than the Nazis did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NAZIs were left wing like the People's Republic of China is a Republic.
Click to expand...



Rain is wet like you're an uneducated dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> The Iron Cross is a famous German military medal dating back to the 19th century. During the 1930s, the Nazi regime in Germany superimposed a swastika on the traditional medal, turning it into a Nazi symbol. After World War II, the medal was discontinued but neo-Nazis and other white supremacists subsequently adopted it as a hate symbol and it has been a commonly-used hate symbol ever since.
Click to expand...




Are you prepared to claim that Bolsheviks weren't Leftists?

No?

Then, watch this:






"As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST



Feel like a dunce now, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.
Click to expand...



"...FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders..."

NO....FDR for saving Europe* for *the Nazi invaders

From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.


*Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.

Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'



Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just some kind of coincidence that the 2 biggest economic growth Presidents in America in the 20th century, came from FDR, and LBJ.... Who both introduced social programs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:
> 
> 
> 1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*
> 
> 2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*
> 
> 
> 3. For comparison:
> 
> a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."
> 
> Know how many there were?
> 
> * Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*
> 
> List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.
> 
> ... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*
> 
> It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
> His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
> He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
> And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*
> 
> 
> And he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Harding didn't have as bad of a situation, the GDP fell at least 3 X more during the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ...*Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book _Out of Work_ (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.*
> 
> 3. Compared to FDR, Harding had a much better understanding of how an economy works. Harding, wrote historian Robert K. Murray, in _The Harding Era_ (1969), "always decried high taxes, government waste, and excessive governmental interference in the private sector of the economy. In February 1920, shortly after announcing his candidacy, he advocated a cut in government expenditures and stated that government ought to ‘strike the shackles from industry.’ ‘We need vastly more freedom than we do regulation,’ he said. Surprisingly, big business took very little notice of him at the time."
> 
> 4. . With Harding’s tax cuts, spending cuts and relatively non-interventionist economic policy, the gross national product rebounded to $74.1 billion in 1922. The number of unemployed fell to 2.8 million – a reported 6.7% of the labor force – in 1922. So, just a year and a half after Harding became president, the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> Americas Greatest Depression Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible conclusion is that Roosevelt wanted the recession to become a depression.
> Ask yourself why.
Click to expand...


Uh, to compare the 2 economic downturns is simply dishonest, after the 1929 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 25%, while in the 1920 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 11%.

How are these 2 situations equal?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalist or monarchy, which was it? You can't have both. I don't know if they were fascist or not, that predates the term. They wanted to take over much of Europe and Russia though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR Was a Great Leader, But His Economic Plan Isn't One to Follow
> 
> 
> But Roosevelt the economist is unworthy of emulation. His first goal was to reduce unemployment. Of his own great stimulus package, the National Industrial Recovery Act, he said: "The law I have just signed was passed to put people back to work." Here, FDR failed abysmally. In the 1920s, unemployment had averaged below 5 percent. Blundering when they knew better, Herbert Hoover, his Treasury, the Federal Reserve and Congress drove that rate up to 25 percent. Roosevelt pulled unemployment down, but nowhere near enough to claim sustained recovery. From 1933 to 1940, FDR's first two terms, it averaged in the high teens. Even if you add in all the work relief jobs, as some economists do, Roosevelt-era unemployment averages well above 10 percent. That's a level Obama has referred to once or twice -- as a nightmare.
> 
> The second goal of the New Deal was to stimulate the private sector. Instead, it supplanted it. To justify their own work, New Dealers attacked not merely those guilty of white-collar crimes but the entire business community -- the "princes of property," FDR called them. Washington's policy evolved into a lethal combo of spending and retribution. Never did either U.S. investors or foreigners get a sense that the United States was now open for business. As a result, the Depression lasted half a decade longer than it had to, from 1929 to 1940 rather than, say, 1929 to 1936. The Dow Jones industrial average didn't return to its summer 1929 high until 1954. The monetary shock of the first years of the Depression was immense, but it was this duration that made the Depression Great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism doesn't have to include a good Democracy, Pinochet for example can be seen as a Totalitarian Capitalist dictator.
> 
> FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America, but somehow worsened the Great Depression? really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FDR achieved the best economic growth in 20th century America,..."
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> He worsened it.
> 
> 
> "We have tried spending money. We are spending more than we have ever spent before and it does not work. And I have just one interest, and if I am wrong … somebody else can have my job. I want to see this country prosperous. I want to see people get a job. I want to see people get enough to eat. We have never made good on our promises. … I say after eight years of this Administration we have just as much unemployment as when we started. … And an enormous debt to boot."
> 
> Morgenthau, Henry, Jr. (May 9, 1939). _Henry Morgenthau Diary, Microfilm Roll #50_ (PDF, 1.9 MB).
> 
> Henry Morgenthau Jr. - Wikipedia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious, except that every U.S president since then hasn't had such strong economic growth as FDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
Click to expand...


If only we took Krugmans advise and funded a wartime economy for a space alien invasion!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus points if you:*
> 1. Oppose labor unions and want to see them outlawed.
> 
> 2. Agree that there is a “war on white people” and that ‘reverse-racism’ is a real problem in the United States.
> 
> 3. Believe that gays present a real threat to “traditional American values” and the “traditional American family.”
> 
> 4. Hate “Communists” and are willing to apply that label to everyone you disagree with politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
Click to expand...


Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.

Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.

Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.

The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.

Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.

Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.

If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.

Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.

The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.

The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.


----------



## 2aguy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
Click to expand...



You are nuts.


----------



## edward37

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
Click to expand...

Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

2aguy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are nuts.
Click to expand...


Fascism is really the best economic system devised by Man.

Franco used Fascist elements to achieve the fastest economic growth in 20th century Europe during the Spanish Miracle.

FDR used Fascist elements to achieve the fastest economic growth in 20th century America.

The Nazis achieved even faster economic growth than FDR.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

edward37 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together
Click to expand...


The biggest genocide in history took place by the Muslim occupation of India, as a result 100's of millions of Indians were killed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
> Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....Hitler was on the same side of the aisle as you are.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
Click to expand...


Left Wingers murdered over 100MM of their own countrymen in the 20th century alone







^ back to it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest genocide in history took place by the Muslim occupation of India, as a result 100's of millions of Indians were killed.
Click to expand...


Topic: Here

You: Not here

See the problem?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is really the best economic system devised by Man.
> 
> Franco used Fascist elements to achieve the fastest economic growth in 20th century Europe during the Spanish Miracle.
> 
> FDR used Fascist elements to achieve the fastest economic growth in 20th century America.
> 
> The Nazis achieved even faster economic growth than FDR.
Click to expand...


G, take a break


----------



## Dragonlady

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong twit.....FDR lenghtened and deepened the GReat Depression......and LBJ was living off the Tax revenue Kennedy created with his tax cuts.....
> 
> And the biggest thing........World War 2 destroyed the industrial capacity and the economies of all of Europe.......no one could compete with us after the war....a war created by socialists...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:
> 
> 
> 1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*
> 
> 2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*
> 
> 
> 3. For comparison:
> 
> a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."
> 
> Know how many there were?
> 
> * Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*
> 
> List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.
> 
> ... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*
> 
> It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
> His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
> He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
> And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*
> 
> 
> And he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Harding didn't have as bad of a situation, the GDP fell at least 3 X more during the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ...*Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book _Out of Work_ (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.*
> 
> 3. Compared to FDR, Harding had a much better understanding of how an economy works. Harding, wrote historian Robert K. Murray, in _The Harding Era_ (1969), "always decried high taxes, government waste, and excessive governmental interference in the private sector of the economy. In February 1920, shortly after announcing his candidacy, he advocated a cut in government expenditures and stated that government ought to ‘strike the shackles from industry.’ ‘We need vastly more freedom than we do regulation,’ he said. Surprisingly, big business took very little notice of him at the time."
> 
> 4. . With Harding’s tax cuts, spending cuts and relatively non-interventionist economic policy, the gross national product rebounded to $74.1 billion in 1922. The number of unemployed fell to 2.8 million – a reported 6.7% of the labor force – in 1922. So, just a year and a half after Harding became president, the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> Americas Greatest Depression Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible conclusion is that Roosevelt wanted the recession to become a depression.
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, to compare the 2 economic downturns is simply dishonest, after the 1929 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 25%, while in the 1920 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 11%.
> 
> How are these 2 situations equal?
Click to expand...


Of course it's dishonest. It's the only way that Republicans can attack the economic record of Democrats in the White House. Saint Ronnie had anemic growth, at best, and it was based on the outrageous growth in defence spending, not on the tax cuts Republicans claim created the growth. 

Republicans lie about the economic record because if they told you their policies will increase unemployment, and poverty, and will cause a serious stock market crash, no one in their right mind would vote for them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

CrusaderFrank said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left Wingers murdered over 100MM of their own countrymen in the 20th century alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ back to it
Click to expand...


The crown champions of European brutality is hands down the Capitalist British, who mass murdered on multiple continents, now the  Capitalist U.S.A is obviously following fairly closely in it's footsteps.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left Wingers murdered over 100MM of their own countrymen in the 20th century alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ back to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crown champions of European brutality is hands down the Capitalist British, who mass murdered on multiple continents, now the  Capitalist U.S.A is obviously following fairly closely in it's footsteps.
Click to expand...


You're delusional. Chairman Mao alone killed a multiple of the "Capitalist" British in their entire history.

We're you bored of your other sock accounts?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
Click to expand...


Frau Braun proudly wears her Iron Cross
Given to her for years of selfless service promoting fascism on USMB


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

CrusaderFrank said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left Wingers murdered over 100MM of their own countrymen in the 20th century alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ back to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The crown champions of European brutality is hands down the Capitalist British, who mass murdered on multiple continents, now the  Capitalist U.S.A is obviously following fairly closely in it's footsteps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're delusional. Chairman Mao alone killed a multiple of the "Capitalist" British in their entire history.
> 
> We're you bored of your other sock accounts?
Click to expand...


The British Empire Capitalists killed about 60 million by famine  in India, Mao killed about  50 million by famine in China.

The British Empire was particularly brutal, killing not just in India, but in Europe in Ireland or even in Russia during the Crimean War, America against both Native Americans, and White Americans during the Revolution, the New Zealand Maori, in Africa against the Boers,the Mau Mau, and the Zulu, and others, against Australian Aborgines, , the Tasmanian  Aborgines were hunted down like Dogs by the British Capitalists, in China in the Opium Wars, and the Boxer Rebellion.


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together
Click to expand...



Sooo....I reduced you to lying.

That was simple.


There is no basis to claim religion has come close to the totalitarian history of mass murder in the last century alone.

Stalin....42,672,000

Mao.....37,828,000

Hitler....20,946,000

Lenin....4,017,000

Pol Pot...2,397,000

Tojo.....3,990,000

Total......111,850,000

#14 Liberal Demagoguery, Hate and Violence – A Compendium



Now you're not just a dunce....you're a dishonest dunce.

Add it to your resume.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> FDR lengthened the Great Depression?
> That's hilarious because he achieved faster economic growth than other U.S presidents of the 20th century.
> 
> Germans caused lots of damage in WW1 too.... In fact more White Christians were killed in WW1, than in WW2... A fact which is generally neglected.
> 
> So, is it a product of Fascism, or a product of being German to cause mega wars?
> 
> Because Germany in WW1 wasn't Fascist..... In fact it was a Capitalist Monarchy, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads, you're a moron.
> 
> Take notes, because you won't get this in government school:
> 
> 
> 1. Republican Harding faced as serious a recession as Roosevelt did, *and solved it in a year and a half.*
> 
> 2. *Roosevelt took a recession and expanded it into a decade long Depression.*
> 
> 
> 3. For comparison:
> 
> a. While "The Depression" is probably the only economic downturn ever studied in government schools, few ever speak of any depressions or recessions prior to the "Great Depression."
> 
> Know how many there were?
> 
> * Over thirty. And the average length was a year or so.*
> 
> List of recessions in the United States - List of recessions in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> b. *"The Great Depression (1929-39) was the deepest and longest-lasting economic downturn in the history of the Western industrialized world. In the United States, *..."The Great Depression - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> Know why? 'Cause Roosevelt wanted it to be.
> 
> ... *he made it last longer, by a multiple of five, from most previous depressions/recessions.....*
> 
> It sure was a good excuse for overturning the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Mull this over: FDR was good friends with Mussolini, Hitler, and Stalin.
> His New Deal was copied from Mussolini's economic plans.
> He wanted the same power that other dictators had.
> And he knew how to get it: *keep the recession going.*
> 
> 
> And he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Harding didn't have as bad of a situation, the GDP fell at least 3 X more during the Great Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> 1. "America’s greatest depression fighter was Warren Gamaliel Harding. An Ohio senator when he was elected president in 1920, he followed Woodrow Wilson who got America into World War I, ...*Harding inherited the mess, in particular the post-World War I depression – almost as severe, from peak to trough, as the Great Contraction from 1929 to 1933, that FDR inherited and prolonged.*
> 
> 2. Richard K. Vedder and Lowell E. Gallaway, in their book _Out of Work_ (1993), noted that *the magnitude of the 1920 depression "exceeded that for the Great Depression of the following decade for several quarters." The estimated gross national product plunged 24% from $91.5 billion in 1920 to $69.6 billion in 1921. The number of unemployed people jumped from 2.1 million in 1920 to 4.9 million in 1921.*
> 
> 3. Compared to FDR, Harding had a much better understanding of how an economy works. Harding, wrote historian Robert K. Murray, in _The Harding Era_ (1969), "always decried high taxes, government waste, and excessive governmental interference in the private sector of the economy. In February 1920, shortly after announcing his candidacy, he advocated a cut in government expenditures and stated that government ought to ‘strike the shackles from industry.’ ‘We need vastly more freedom than we do regulation,’ he said. Surprisingly, big business took very little notice of him at the time."
> 
> 4. . With Harding’s tax cuts, spending cuts and relatively non-interventionist economic policy, the gross national product rebounded to $74.1 billion in 1922. The number of unemployed fell to 2.8 million – a reported 6.7% of the labor force – in 1922. So, just a year and a half after Harding became president, the Roaring 20s were underway! The unemployment rate continued to decline, reaching a low of 1.8% in 1926 – an extraordinary feat. Since then, the unemployment rate has been lower only once in wartime (1944), and never in peacetime."
> America’s Greatest Depression*Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> Americas Greatest Depression Fighter by Jim Powell
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/226645/not-so-great-depression/jim-powell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible conclusion is that Roosevelt wanted the recession to become a depression.
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, to compare the 2 economic downturns is simply dishonest, after the 1929 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 25%, while in the 1920 stock market crash unemployment peaked at 11%.
> 
> How are these 2 situations equal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's dishonest. It's the only way that Republicans can attack the economic record of Democrats in the White House. Saint Ronnie had anemic growth, at best, and it was based on the outrageous growth in defence spending, not on the tax cuts Republicans claim created the growth.
> 
> Republicans lie about the economic record because if they told you their policies will increase unemployment, and poverty, and will cause a serious stock market crash, no one in their right mind would vote for them.
Click to expand...




Psittacine species, parrots, have a brain to body ration equal to that of chimpanzees. As such, parrots are the smartest of all birds with the cognitive capacity of a five-year-old child. 

Don’t you wish that that could be said of you?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism
> 
> Unrestrained scapegoating of Muslims and Mexicans......THAT is the reason you are suffering....only Conservatives can protect you
> Destruction of labor unions
> Sacrificing the environment for profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders..."
> 
> NO....FDR for saving Europe* for *the Nazi invaders
> 
> From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.
> 
> 
> *Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.
> 
> Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."
Click to expand...


Poor Frau Braun....never did get over that FDR saved Western Europe

Why else would she repeatedly blame FDR for fighting her beloved Nazis?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun proudly wears her Iron Cross
> Given to her for years of selfless service promoting fascism on USMB
Click to expand...




I guess this means you're admitting that Liberals and Nazis are self-same.

Excellent.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.
> 
> Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.
> 
> youse guys are playing with semen-antics
> 
> European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeee....I really made you nervous, huh?
> 
> You posted the same post twice.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are right to be nervous.
> 
> Stay tuned.
Click to expand...


Mine went up twice too.  So did a post in another thread.  It was happening site-wide at the time.
Of course, those staggering around with blindfolds so tight they would come up with yet another Hitler Revisionista thread wouldn't be expected to, like, notice things anyway, so the latest gaffe is no surprise either.

Even as we speak the site is calling this something like post "474".  Even though it's on TWO pages.


----------



## edward37

PoliticalChic said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....I reduced you to lying.
> 
> That was simple.
> 
> 
> There is no basis to claim religion has come close to the totalitarian history of mass murder in the last century alone.
> 
> Stalin....42,672,000
> 
> Mao.....37,828,000
> 
> Hitler....20,946,000
> 
> Lenin....4,017,000
> 
> Pol Pot...2,397,000
> 
> Tojo.....3,990,000
> 
> Total......111,850,000
> 
> #14 Liberal Demagoguery, Hate and Violence – A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're not just a dunce....you're a dishonest dunce.
> 
> Add it to your resume.
Click to expand...



Add this
proof of wars started for specifically christian reasons. Well, I could start with the second Roman invasion of Britain, which also included most of Western Europe. Not a nice time to be an unbeliever of any sort, unlike during the first Romano invasion. We can then move on to the Crusades and the invasion of the Arab nations there with the subsequent savagery that attended them. Next? How about the Spanish Armada and the French/Spanish war with Britain based purely because one of our kings fell out with the catholic religion, and we should surely remember the Spanish Inquisition, that was a nasty little war all in itself.

Let’s see, we’ve got the British civil war, again, over religion. I’m ignoring wars in Europe that don’t directly affect the UK, by the way. But let’s not forget the Spanish invasion of South America and the mindless violence that erupted from that. Or indeed, the murder of thousands of North American Indians, all done with the blessing of the church. Two examples which could justly be called Holocausts.

We have various wars with Europe after that, but mostly over Empire (but yet again, an endeavour vigorously encouraged by the church) until we come to the Great War where it was your christian duty to fight the hun as much as it was your christian duty to fight the French/British/American troops, moving swiftly on to the second Great War, where Hitler’s troops invaded Europe, sent millions to the camps, all with the motto “Gott mitt uns” giving the delusion that their “work” would be approved by a higher authority and all the while, the church, either protestant or catholic did nothing. How many dead is that? Who knows but even Stalin’s excesses are reckoned to be around the 20 million mark, leaving 80 million others according to your figures. I very much doubt China lost eighty million during the Chinese Revolution.

There have been various smaller atrocities around the world, all in the name of religion. You ask me to show you in the bible where jesus specifically sanctions these wars. Why should I need to do that, it’s your religion, and others, that have caused these wars and it has been the interpretation of those biblical words which have caused so much harm in this world. I don’t need to specify anything, you need to defend your argument about the interpretations based on this book of your god. Mind you, what is your view on Gods instruction to Moses to go out and kill everything of the Amalekites? I believe that is in your bible.

As for asking me to provide specific casualty details, well, I think asking me to provide the casualty list for an invasion two thousand years ago is being a bit silly really, you know I can’t provide such a list any more than you can. There are, of course, estimates, such as those for the English Civil War in which it has been said the dead and injured equalled that of the Great War. But then, in the examples you quote, there aren’t specific casualty lists, only approximations.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Alllah Gehry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.
> 
> Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.
> 
> youse guys are playing with semen-antics
> 
> European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeeee....I really made you nervous, huh?
> 
> You posted the same post twice.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....you are right to be nervous.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine went up twice too.  So did a post in another thread.  It was happening site-wide at the time.
> Of course, those staggering around with blindfolds so tight they would come up with yet another Hitler Revisionista thread wouldn't be expected to, like, notice things anyway, so the latest gaffe is no surprise either.
Click to expand...




"...Hitler Revisionista...."


Where is that?

Everything I posted is factual.....linked, documented and sources.


Seems you're chagrined at having built your political view on Nazism, huh?


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> 5. The template that the Liberals are intent on advancing is that
> the Nazis are right wing, hence,* it becomes imperative that they not be socialists.
> They were. Socialists, siblings of the communists, and both are Leftwing.*



  Still married to her Association Fallacy.  Because to abandon it for actual logic would undermine the base of so many other unrelated non-arguments.  

Socialism and communism may indeed be perched on the Left.  But that's got nothing to do with Hitler, who joined a party that already had the word _socialist _in its title as a popular marketing term.  Adolf didn't like it but went along because (a) he knew effective propaganda when he saw it and (b) a maniac who called his brownshirt thugs the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the party, obviously knew a thing or two about wildly mendacious euphemisms.

But hey, you go right ahead and make the case that Adolf Hitler was as honest as a boy scout and the fact that their first political prisoners, at Dachau, *were *the socialists and communists, after they were the target of assaults from the Gymnastics and Sports Division, was just a clerical error.  That argument oughta be funny as a Gomez Addams train wreck.





PoliticalChic said:


> Both Stalin's *Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists.....both sprang from Karl Marx.*



-- Because Marx and Hitler both spoke German, therefore they're the same thing huh.

Live by the Association Fallacy, bury yourself alive with it.





PoliticalChic said:


> a. Here's part of *both communist and Nazi methodology*: taking human lives is no big deal.
> 
> * "Early socialists publically advocated genocide,* in the 19th and 20th centuries. It first appeared in Marx's journal, Rheinishe Zeitung, in January of 1849. When the socialist class war happens, there will be primitive societies in Europe, two stages behind- not even capitalist yet- the Basques, the Bretons, the Scottish Highlanders, the Serbs, and others he calls 'racial trash,' and they will have to be destroyed because, being two stages behind in the class struggle, it will be impossible to bring them up to being revolutionary."
> George Watson, Historian, Cambridge University.
> 
> 
> "The classes and races, too weak to master the new conditions of life, must give way...they must perish in the revolutionary holocaust." Karl Marx, People's Paper, April 16, 1856, Journal of the History of Idea, 1981
> 
> "Before Marx, no other European thinker publically advocated racial extermination. He was the first." George Watson.





PoliticalChic said:


> still haven't seen any of the whiners denying anything I've posted.



I still haven't seen any links to it.  

Link - Boldface.  Know the difference.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hard to believe that after the atrocities of the Nazi's that todays conservative movement would turn to fascism."
> 
> Nobody 'turned' to Fascism....the Progressives always were and are to this day.
> 
> Fact is, they fueled Hitler's genocide program:
> 
> Progressives, Liberals, Democrats authorized the idea of *a 'Master Race' *long before Hitler did.
> ...:*"the Master Race."
> 
> It brings the Nazis to mind.
> And it was the plan at the heart of Progressivism, as well.*
> 
> 
> ".... the American experience with eugenics, the “policy science” of creating a master race.
> ...*. it was all the rage in the Progressive Era. Eugenics *was not a fringe movement; it was at the core of ruling-class politics, education, and culture. It was responsible for many of the early experiments in labor regulation. It was the driving force behind marriage licenses,minimum wages,restrictions on opportunities for women, and immigration quotas and controls.
> 
> The more I’ve looked into the subject, the more I’m convinced that it is not possible fully to understand the birth of the 20th century Leviathan without an awareness of eugenics. Eugenics was the original sin of the modern state that knows no limits to its power."
> Why the Holocaust Should Matter to You | Jeffrey Tucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*
> 
> "Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.
> 
> *Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
> Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
> The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics
> 
> 
> 
> *Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”*
> (Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)
> 
> *German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders..."
> 
> NO....FDR for saving Europe* for *the Nazi invaders
> 
> From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.
> 
> 
> *Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.
> 
> Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Frau Braun....never did get over that FDR saved Western Europe
> 
> Why else would she repeatedly blame FDR for fighting her beloved Nazis?
Click to expand...



"...FDR saved Western Europe..."

Actually, he handed half of Europe over to his BFF, Joseph Stalin.

Watta pal, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

edward37 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most American Liberals, and Conservatives have knee - jerk reaction to Fascism.
> 
> Capitalism has killed way more than Fascism.
> 
> Even into the 20th century, the Capitalist U.S.A killed 20 - 30 million in it's wars.
> 
> The Capitalist British, and Capitalist Americans killed 25,000 civilians in the Dresden Firebombing.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain facilitated the Bengali Famine during WW2 killing 3 million in India.
> 
> Capitalist of Britain in the 1950's put 1.5 million in Kenya in camps during the Mau Mau Uprising.
> 
> If we go back to the 19th century, the British Capitalists helped bring forward more than a dozen famines hit India under the Raj British India, which were produced largely by British colonial practices... By famine alone as much as 60 million in India starved to death.
> 
> Same thing happened  in Ireland, where 1 million Irish starved to death, and Capitalist Britain took their resources from under the Irish.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits caused a famine in China, due to the Boxer Rebellion.
> 
> The Capitalist Brits put the Boers in Concentration Camps during the Boer Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianity has killed more than  capitalism  and fascism together
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo....I reduced you to lying.
> 
> That was simple.
> 
> 
> There is no basis to claim religion has come close to the totalitarian history of mass murder in the last century alone.
> 
> Stalin....42,672,000
> 
> Mao.....37,828,000
> 
> Hitler....20,946,000
> 
> Lenin....4,017,000
> 
> Pol Pot...2,397,000
> 
> Tojo.....3,990,000
> 
> Total......111,850,000
> 
> #14 Liberal Demagoguery, Hate and Violence – A Compendium
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're not just a dunce....you're a dishonest dunce.
> 
> Add it to your resume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Add this
> proof of wars started for specifically christian reasons. Well, I could start with the second Roman invasion of Britain, which also included most of Western Europe. Not a nice time to be an unbeliever of any sort, unlike during the first Romano invasion. We can then move on to the Crusades and the invasion of the Arab nations there with the subsequent savagery that attended them. Next? How about the Spanish Armada and the French/Spanish war with Britain based purely because one of our kings fell out with the catholic religion, and we should surely remember the Spanish Inquisition, that was a nasty little war all in itself.
> 
> Let’s see, we’ve got the British civil war, again, over religion. I’m ignoring wars in Europe that don’t directly affect the UK, by the way. But let’s not forget the Spanish invasion of South America and the mindless violence that erupted from that. Or indeed, the murder of thousands of North American Indians, all done with the blessing of the church. Two examples which could justly be called Holocausts.
> 
> We have various wars with Europe after that, but mostly over Empire (but yet again, an endeavour vigorously encouraged by the church) until we come to the Great War where it was your christian duty to fight the hun as much as it was your christian duty to fight the French/British/American troops, moving swiftly on to the second Great War, where Hitler’s troops invaded Europe, sent millions to the camps, all with the motto “Gott mitt uns” giving the delusion that their “work” would be approved by a higher authority and all the while, the church, either protestant or catholic did nothing. How many dead is that? Who knows but even Stalin’s excesses are reckoned to be around the 20 million mark, leaving 80 million others according to your figures. I very much doubt China lost eighty million during the Chinese Revolution.
> 
> There have been various smaller atrocities around the world, all in the name of religion. You ask me to show you in the bible where jesus specifically sanctions these wars. Why should I need to do that, it’s your religion, and others, that have caused these wars and it has been the interpretation of those biblical words which have caused so much harm in this world. I don’t need to specify anything, you need to defend your argument about the interpretations based on this book of your god. Mind you, what is your view on Gods instruction to Moses to go out and kill everything of the Amalekites? I believe that is in your bible.
> 
> As for asking me to provide specific casualty details, well, I think asking me to provide the casualty list for an invasion two thousand years ago is being a bit silly really, you know I can’t provide such a list any more than you can. There are, of course, estimates, such as those for the English Civil War in which it has been said the dead and injured equalled that of the Great War. But then, in the examples you quote, there aren’t specific casualty lists, only approximations.
Click to expand...




You need another spanking???

No prob.

First World War (1914–18): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 15 million

Russian Civil War (1917–22): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9 million

Soviet Union, Stalin’s regime (1924–53): . . . . . . . . . 20 million

Second World War (1937–45): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 55 million

Chinese Civil War (1945–49): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2.5 million

People’s Republic of China, Mao Zedong’s

regime (1949–75): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 40 million

Tibet (1950 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 600,000

Congo Free State (1886–1908): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 8 million

Mexico (1910–20): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 million

Turkish massacres of Armenians (1915–23): . . . . . 1.5 million

China (1917–28): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 800,000

China, Nationalist era (1928–37): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.1 million

Korean War (1950–53): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2.8 million

North Korea (1948 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2 million

Rwanda and Burundi (1959–95): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.35 million

Second Indochina War (1960–75): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.5 million

Ethiopia (1962–92): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400,000

Nigeria (1966–70): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 million

Bangladesh (1971): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.25 million

Cambodia, Khmer Rouge (1975–78): . . . . . . . . . . . 1.65 million

Mozambique (1975–92): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 million

Afghanistan (1979–2001): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.8 million

Iran–Iraq War (1980–88): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1 million

Sudan (1983 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.9 million

Kinshasa, Congo (1998 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3.8 million

Philippines Insurgency (1899–1902): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 220,000

Brazil (1900 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500,000

Amazonia (1900–1912): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 250,000

Portuguese colonies (1900–1925): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 325,000

French colonies (1900–1940): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 200,000

Japanese War (1904–5): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130,000

German East Africa (1905–7): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 175,000

Libya (1911–31): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125,000

Balkan Wars (1912–13): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 140,000

Greco–Turkish War (1919–22): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 250,000

Spanish Civil War (1936–39): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 365,000

Franco Regime (1939–75): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 100,000

Abyssinian Conquest (1935–41): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400,000

Finnish War (1939–40): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,000

Greek Civil War (1943–49): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 158,000

Yugoslavia, Tito’s regime (1944–80): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 200,000

First Indochina War (1945–54): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400,000

Colombia (1946–58): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 200,000

India (1947): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500,000

Romania (1948–89): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,000

Burma/Myanmar (1948 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130,000

Algeria (1954–62): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 537,000

Sudan (1955–72): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500,000

Guatemala (1960–96): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 200,000

Indonesia (1965–66): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400,000

Uganda, Idi Amin’s regime (1972–79): . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000

Vietnam, postwar Communist regime

(1975 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 430,000

Angola (1975–2002): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 550,000

East Timor, conquest by Indonesia (1975–99): . . . . . 200,000

Lebanon (1975–90): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,000

Cambodian Civil War (1978–91): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 225,000

Iraq, Saddam Hussein (1979–2003): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000

Uganda (1979–86): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000

Kurdistan (1980s, 1990s): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 300,000

Liberia (1989–97): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 150,000

Iraq (1990– ): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 350,000

Bosnia and Herzegovina (1992–95): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 175,000

Somalia (1991 et seq.): . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 400,000



None due to Christianity, you dunce.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The template that the Liberals are intent on advancing is that
> the Nazis are right wing, hence,* it becomes imperative that they not be socialists.
> They were. Socialists, siblings of the communists, and both are Leftwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still married to her Association Fallacy.  Because to abandon it for actual logic would undermine the base of so many other unrelated non-arguments.
> 
> Socialism and communism may indeed be perched on the Left.  But that's got nothing to do with Hitler, who joined a party that already had the word _socialist _in its title as a popular marketing term.  Adolf didn't like it but went along because (a) he knew effective propaganda when he saw it and (b) a maniac who called his brownshirt thugs the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the party, obviously knew a thing or two about wildly mendacious euphemisms.
> 
> But hey, you go right ahead and make the case that Adolf Hitler was as honest as a boy scout and the fact that their first political prisoners, at Dachau, *were *the socialists and communists, after they were the target of assaults from the Gymnastics and Sports Division, was just a clerical error.  That argument oughta be funny as a Gomez Addams train wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Stalin's *Bolsheviks....nobody says they weren't Leftwing.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists.....both sprang from Karl Marx.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -- Because Marx and Hitler both spoke German, therefore they're the same thing huh.
> 
> Live by the Association Fallacy, bury yourself alive with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> a. Here's part of *both communist and Nazi methodology*: taking human lives is no big deal.
> 
> * "Early socialists publically advocated genocide,* in the 19th and 20th centuries. It first appeared in Marx's journal, Rheinishe Zeitung, in January of 1849. When the socialist class war happens, there will be primitive societies in Europe, two stages behind- not even capitalist yet- the Basques, the Bretons, the Scottish Highlanders, the Serbs, and others he calls 'racial trash,' and they will have to be destroyed because, being two stages behind in the class struggle, it will be impossible to bring them up to being revolutionary."
> George Watson, Historian, Cambridge University.
> 
> 
> "The classes and races, too weak to master the new conditions of life, must give way...they must perish in the revolutionary holocaust." Karl Marx, People's Paper, April 16, 1856, Journal of the History of Idea, 1981
> 
> "Before Marx, no other European thinker publically advocated racial extermination. He was the first." George Watson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> still haven't seen any of the whiners denying anything I've posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen any links to it.
> 
> Link - Boldface.  Know the difference.
Click to expand...




"Socialism and communism may indeed be perched on the Left. But that's got nothing to do with Hitler,...."

Gads, you're a moron.


One more nail in your coffin?


"The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.


*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]


*The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5]One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”


*These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia



Communism, socialism, Nazism, Fascism.....all Leftwing along with Liberalism


----------



## g5000

A tautology: How We Know Hitler Was A Liberal


----------



## g5000

*And that's how we know when we attack homosexuals...*





*...and send reporters outside our building to interview well-dressed negroes with identity papers to prove there are no negroes who don't have identity papers...*





*...and defend torture and worship the Department of Homeland Security...





...we can't have Nazi tendencies. Because Nazis are liberals!*


----------



## g5000

*We're as Liberal as they come!*


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Any propaganda posted by a known Nazi Sympathizer such as yourself has no credibility
> Why don't you tell us again how FDR never should have freed Europe from the Nazis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders..."
> 
> NO....FDR for saving Europe* for *the Nazi invaders
> 
> From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.
> 
> 
> *Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.
> 
> Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Frau Braun....never did get over that FDR saved Western Europe
> 
> Why else would she repeatedly blame FDR for fighting her beloved Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR saved Western Europe..."
> 
> Actually, he handed half of Europe over to his BFF, Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Watta pal, huh?
Click to expand...


Wrong.  I believe if you check FDR's job description you'll find that he had no Europe, in whole or in part, to "hand over" at all.  Now if he had "handed over" Iowa you'd begin to have a point, but when that happens we've already got flying pigs.

Unlike the Bubble-dweller OP, FDR recognized that the USSR had far more invested in and lost far more blood and treasure in that war and had far more to do with the defeat of Nazi Germany than everybody else put together, and accordingly agreed that the USSR has security concerns like everybody else and would not be the next _threat to_ it or undermine it from within as Wilson had ---- all of which was lost on the uncurious, inexperienced, narrowminded Truman who effectively reversed that respect and opted for the belligerence posture.

So to repair your hopelessly fractured fantasy above while preserving the verbage --- Truman gave away the peace and through his own ignorance started the Cold War.  That's the result of taking the emotional bogeyman philosophy course rather than devoting any study to big picture and context.  Much as would happen with a later POTUS fifteen years ago who shares the same ignorant traits of bogeyman over big picture.


----------



## g5000

This photo just screams "LIBERAL", doesn't it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Frau Braun" refers to Nazis....like your side.....I'm on the Right.
> 
> 
> When the truths that I provide......and, truth is my stock in trade.....irritate, annoy, anger and aggravate one of your low level IQ, you behave in exactly the same way you would have lo those many decades ago, when you were a wee lying lad.
> 
> What is the instantaneous reaction of an undisciplined, immature, puerile, self-absorbed creature?
> 
> 
> Why....simply this knee-jerk response: "you've hurt me....injured me....I'll find some awful thing to say about you....whether it be true or not!!!!"
> So....when I reveal truth about Nazis, about Liberals, or any of your most cherished and deeply held beliefs.....all of which I document, source and support with facts.....what is your response????
> 
> 
> Diaphanous lies, such "It is the nature of Frau Braun to bemoan the Allied treatment of her beloved Adolf "
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> or
> 
> "Frau Braun"
> 'The Morgenthau Plan' As Death Sentence....
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is how I thrive on your hurt.
> So happy to have you reveal it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frau Braun
> 
> Your Nazi sympathies are well documented. Your repeated threads condemning FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders tips you off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR for saving Europe from the Nazi invaders..."
> 
> NO....FDR for saving Europe* for *the Nazi invaders
> 
> From the start he planned to support Communism and Stalin.
> 
> 
> *Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.
> 
> Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Frau Braun....never did get over that FDR saved Western Europe
> 
> Why else would she repeatedly blame FDR for fighting her beloved Nazis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...FDR saved Western Europe..."
> 
> Actually, he handed half of Europe over to his BFF, Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Watta pal, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I believe if you check FDR's job description you'll find that he had no Europe, in whole or in part, to "hand over" at all.  Now if he had "handed over" Iowa you'd begin to have a point, but when that happens we've already got flying pigs.
> 
> Unlike the Bubble-dweller OP, FDR recognized that the USSR had far more invested in and lost far more blood and treasure in that war and had far more to do with the defeat of Nazi Germany than everybody else put together, and accordingly agreed that the USSR has security concerns like everybody else and would not be the next _threat to_ it or undermine it from within as Wilson had ---- all of which was lost on the uncurious, inexperienced, narrowminded Truman who effectively reversed that respect and opted for the belligerence posture.
> 
> So to repair your hopelessly fractured fantasy above while preserving the verbage --- Truman gave away the peace and through his own ignorance started the Cold War.  That's the result of taking the emotional bogeyman philosophy course rather than devoting any study to big picture and context.  Much as would happen with a later POTUS fifteen years ago who shares the same ignorant traits of bogeyman over big picture.
Click to expand...



"I believe if you check FDR's job description you'll find that he had no Europe, in whole or in part, to "hand over" at all...."

Ready to have yet another custard pie smashed in your kisser?


Here goes:

*Soviet Spy Hopkins and 'Yes,sir, yes sir' George Marshall were fully behind handing all of Eastern Europe over to Stalin's* tender mercies.

Remember...they knew full well of the Terror Famine, the Katyn Forest Massacre, and other blood purges. by Stalin...all met with 'Leftist shrug.'



Evidence of their intentions can be seen in a document which Hopkins took with him to the Quebec conference in August, 1943, entitled "Russia's Position," quoted as follows in Sherwood's book *["Roosevelt and Hopkins: An Intimate History,"byRobert E. Sherwood]*: "Russia's post-war position in Europe will be a dominant one. With Germany crushed, there is no power in Europe to oppose her tremendous military forces."


Hence....FDR allowed Stalin to dictate where the Allied invasion would be.....and Stalin vetoed an attack through Italy....so the Red Army could occupy Eastern Europe.

Good ol' boy, Roosevelt, huh?


----------



## g5000

*Look at my African-German over here! Look at him.  Are you the greatest?*


----------



## g5000

Many of Germany's right wing movements were ridiculed by the Left.  Hitler felt the reason for this was a weakness he perceived in the existing right wing parties.  _He felt they were not hardcore enough._   He felt that even the racialists didn't have any spine. And so to avoid ridicule from the Left for his own party, Hitler felt it would be dangerous to allow the weak sisters of the Right to be too heavy an influence in his own party.  Out of this came the reasoning for the name of his party, and the brutality he advocated.

Piss drinking retards like PoliticalChic have never even read _Mein Kampf_.  Instead, they parrot their propaganda outlets claim that Nazis are left wing, without having the slightest bit of knowledge about Hitler or the Nazis.  This claim comes from willful and profound ignorance.

Here is Hitler in his own words on the other German right wing parties compared to his own:

_The value of these people is clearly illustrated in the way they are treated by the Left-Wing parties. They find them ridiculous so they let these people rant and rave and just laugh at them. Anyone in this world who is not hated by his enemies is worthless as a friend to me. Therefore the friendship of these people for our young movement was not only worthless but downright dangerous. In fact, that was the main reason we chose the name “Party” in the first place. We hoped that this would scare off a whole swarm of racialist sleepwalkers. This is why we also described ourselves as the National Socialist German Workers’ Party. The word Party scared off the fanatics who live in the past, as well as the big talkers who spout meaningless phrases about the “racial idea”. The other part, National Socialist German Workers, freed us from a whole parade of knights of the “intellectual” sword and all the ragged misfits that carry “intellectual weapons” as a shield to cover their cowardice. Naturally the most violent “attacks” on our new movement came from these racialists. Of course the attacks were not physical, but only with their favorite weapon of pen and ink, just as you would expect from such racialist pen heads. To them, there was something revolting about our principle which stated, “If a man offers us violence, we will defend ourselves by violence”. They criticized us profusely claiming we possessed a rude type of worship for the rubber club and that our ranks lack any form of intellect. These quacks fail to realize that in a meeting of racialists, a Demosthenes can be silenced by just fifty idiots who rely on nothing but their lungs and their fists if those idiots do not want to let him speak.The inborn cowardice of the racialist always keeps him out of any such danger. He does not make noise when he works and he never steps out of the crowd--he is always careful to stay silent.

_
Only a complete, total, willfully stupid retard would ever think Hitler was left wing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nazis were and still are rabid right wingers.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
Click to expand...


Me too 

And yes, I believe responsible gun owners are in favor of safe gun laws, especially where there are children. I'm against the RWNJs and Repubs giving guns to criminals, mentally ill, known and suspected terrorists, foreign and domestic.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Pogo

g5000 said:


> This photo just screams "LIBERAL", doesn't it?




Say, isn't that the guy who came up with that tenet of Liberalism, "all men are created equal"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nazis were and still are rabid right wingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com



Because they support individual liberty and limited government?

Really??


----------



## Rustic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you identify the equivalent views held by Nazis and Liberals on the social issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gun control...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a liberal with a dozens firearms, try again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> And yes, I believe responsible gun owners are in favor of safe gun laws, especially where there are children. I'm against the RWNJs and Repubs giving guns to criminals, mentally ill, known and suspected terrorists, foreign and domestic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Felons legally cannot own firearms. Dip shit


----------



## PoliticalChic

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nazis were and still are rabid right wingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com




Wrong.

As proven.....PROVEN...OVER AND OVER...in this thread, Nazis were as Leftwing as the Bolsheviks and the modern Liberals.

But....you are a dunce, so....you will still deny the obvious.


True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> *We're as Liberal as they come!*






You don't want me to have to reveal.....again.....what a lying windbag you are......


....do you, 'expert'?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> Many of Germany's right wing movements were ridiculed by the Left.  Hitler felt the reason for this was a weakness he perceived in the existing right wing parties.  _He felt they were not hardcore enough._   He felt that even the racialists didn't have any spine. And so to avoid ridicule from the Left for his own party, Hitler felt it would be dangerous to allow the weak sisters of the Right to be too heavy an influence in his own party.  Out of this came the reasoning for the name of his party, and the brutality he advocated.
> 
> Piss drinking retards like PoliticalChic have never even read _Mein Kampf_.  Instead, they parrot their propaganda outlets claim that Nazis are left wing, without having the slightest bit of knowledge about Hitler or the Nazis.  This claim comes from willful and profound ignorance.
> 
> Here is Hitler in his own words on the other German right wing parties compared to his own:
> 
> _The value of these people is clearly illustrated in the way they are treated by the Left-Wing parties. They find them ridiculous so they let these people rant and rave and just laugh at them. Anyone in this world who is not hated by his enemies is worthless as a friend to me. Therefore the friendship of these people for our young movement was not only worthless but downright dangerous. In fact, that was the main reason we chose the name “Party” in the first place. We hoped that this would scare off a whole swarm of racialist sleepwalkers. This is why we also described ourselves as the National Socialist German Workers’ Party. The word Party scared off the fanatics who live in the past, as well as the big talkers who spout meaningless phrases about the “racial idea”. The other part, National Socialist German Workers, freed us from a whole parade of knights of the “intellectual” sword and all the ragged misfits that carry “intellectual weapons” as a shield to cover their cowardice. Naturally the most violent “attacks” on our new movement came from these racialists. Of course the attacks were not physical, but only with their favorite weapon of pen and ink, just as you would expect from such racialist pen heads. To them, there was something revolting about our principle which stated, “If a man offers us violence, we will defend ourselves by violence”. They criticized us profusely claiming we possessed a rude type of worship for the rubber club and that our ranks lack any form of intellect. These quacks fail to realize that in a meeting of racialists, a Demosthenes can be silenced by just fifty idiots who rely on nothing but their lungs and their fists if those idiots do not want to let him speak.The inborn cowardice of the racialist always keeps him out of any such danger. He does not make noise when he works and he never steps out of the crowd--he is always careful to stay silent.
> 
> _
> Only a complete, total, willfully stupid retard would ever think Hitler was left wing.





You don't want me to have to reveal.....again.....what a lying windbag you are......


....do you, 'expert'?????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were and still are rabid right wingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> As proven.....PROVEN...OVER AND OVER...in this thread, Nazis were as Leftwing as the Bolsheviks and the modern Liberals.
> 
> But....you are a dunce, so....you will still deny the obvious.
> 
> 
> True?
Click to expand...


The Nazis were Nationalists, not Conservatives, nor Liberals.

Liberals care mostly about equality, and rights for all.

Conservatives care mostly about freedom, and keeping their money.

Nationalists care mostly about their nation, and heritage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun proudly wears her Iron Cross
> Given to her for years of selfless service promoting fascism on USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you're admitting that Liberals and Nazis are self-same.
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...


Nazis got it right, and most Republicans have got it wrong.

Capitalism causes social Liberalism, to import illegals for cheap labor, Feminism to increase the workforce for cheap labor, and Jews having the freedom to run Hollywood, and the media to promote Liberalism.

You are socially Conservative, but not smart enough to realize that Capitalism is part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun proudly wears her Iron Cross
> Given to her for years of selfless service promoting fascism on USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you're admitting that Liberals and Nazis are self-same.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis got it right, and most Republicans have got it wrong.
> ....
Click to expand...


...says the Polish Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chic will answer as soon as she polishes her boots  and puts her iron cross on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Iron Cross" refers to Nazis.....your side.
> As proven in this thread, Nazis are Leftwing.
> I'm on the Right, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frau Braun proudly wears her Iron Cross
> Given to her for years of selfless service promoting fascism on USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means you're admitting that Liberals and Nazis are self-same.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nazis got it right, and most Republicans have got it wrong.
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the Polish Nazi.
Click to expand...


I'm anti-Nazi, although I do consider myself loosely as a Polish Fascist.

Apparently some Polish Fascists don't like Germans much either.

Polish Fascists burning a picture of German Merkel.


Polish Fascists @ 2 minutes into the video say anti-German things.


----------



## Unkotare

Polish Nazi troll has become boring.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
Click to expand...

Here is what *they* taught me.

According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
*Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics

*Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism

Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on. 
Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.


----------



## JQPublic1

Picaro said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel. There was nothing 'populist' about Hitler in power.
Click to expand...

You don't know your history. Besides..even the pope sees the populist similarities between Trump and Hitler.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .




False premise.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


national socialism is to the right of liberal socialism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
Click to expand...


The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.

You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
Click to expand...



Straw man and false premise - AGAIN


You must be the most illogical Polish Nazi buffoon in North America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man and false premise - AGAIN
> 
> 
> You must be the most illogical Polish Nazi buffoon in North America.
Click to expand...


You're  definitely way up there for the biggest of idiots, and obnoxious clowns I've ever seen on the internet.

You can't seem to bring up a single point to why Whites one of the most productive people, should replace themselves with some of the least productive people.

There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, which explains why you just mouth off like a Negro would. (You're a high order of racial trash)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man and false premise - AGAIN
> 
> 
> You must be the most illogical Polish Nazi buffoon in North America.
Click to expand...


I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?

No, there's really no evidence of racial equality, and I'd like to see you prove otherwise.... Rather than running your mouth, as usual.

Many Whites in Eastern Europe were colonized, oppressed, and abused much more, and much longer than non-Whites.

Look at Estonia, a little country colonized by the Soviet Union until 1992.

Yet, Estonia is now #1 in Europe for educational PISA scores.

Now, what about Ethiopia which wasn't even colonized, and is poor, and backwards by African standards?

Now, what about Turkey, which wasn't colonized, but was in fact a huge imperial power.

Now, what about Mexico which hasn't been colonized for almost 200 years.

Why did Estonia surpass these countries in terms of wealth , and by a wide  margin in intellectual factors?

There's truly nothing, nada, squat that supports your foolish notions of racial equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

China's situation was obviously much worse than Mexico's, or Turkey's in the 20th century..... In fact even today China's still slightly behind these nations in income.

But, China's IQ, and PISA scores are way, way higher than Mexico, or Turkey's.

Could it have something to do with Chinese having huge, brachycephalic brains? As opposed to Primates which have small, dolichocephalic brains.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Chinese were discriminated against in Malaysia like in the May 13th riots..... Which happened because Chinese were richer than ethnic Malays.... The Malaysian government's answer was to create Affirmative Action for ethnic Malays..... Yet, Chinese as a minority who are often resented, and have a quota against them... still are richer than ethnic Malays today.

Could it have something to do with Chinese having much larger brains than Malays?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

On the inverse... Blacks do very well in many athletics.... Could it have something to with Blacks having more fast twitch muscle fiber?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.

I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.

Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
Click to expand...

Who is threarening White's right to exist? That is a dangerous fallacy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is threarening White's right to exist? That is a dangerous fallacy.
Click to expand...


Mostly Capitalists, Liberals, and Jews..... The three stooges.

Whether it's intentional destruction of Whites... or just reckless stupidity.... Whites are declining.

Whites make up less percentage of the World... and also less percentages in their own country.

Take the U.S.A.... Which went from nearly 90% White in the 1960's to just over 60% White by the 2010's.

That's nearly a third of the proportion of White America cut down.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.


I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis. I have friends of all kinds because of that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis. I have friends of all kinds because of that.
Click to expand...


If Neanderthals had existed... I'm sure you'd also say judge them as individuals too.... Yes.. some Neanderthals were bright... Like the ones who first binded tar to a pole to create a spearhead..... Really whichever Neanderthal did that probably had a high IQ.... Even if most Neanderthals did not.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is threarening White's right to exist? That is a dangerous fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly Capitalists, Liberals, and Jews..... The three stooges.
> 
> Whether it's intentional destruction of Whites... or just reckless stupidity.... Whites are declining.
> 
> Whites make up less percentage of the World... and also less percentages in their own country.
> 
> Take the U.S.A.... Which went from nearly 90% White in the 1960's to just over 60% White by the 2010's.
> 
> That's nearly a third of the proportion of White America cut down.
Click to expand...

Details please. i am desperate to know how White capitalists and Ashkenazi Jews are destroying people who look just like them.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ... why Whites ... should replace themselves ...





Read slowly, buffoon...FALSE PREMISE.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis. I have friends of all kinds because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Neanderthals had existed... I'm sure you'd also say judge them as individuals too.... Yes.. some Neanderthals were bright... Like the ones who first binded tar to a pole to create a spearhead..... Really whichever Neanderthal did that probably had a high IQ.... Even if most Neanderthals did not.
Click to expand...


Look chum if every one looked alike people would still find something to hate in each other. Consider the civil wars of the world including our own.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........




AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.


Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf,... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who make sense support their right to exist, the Whites who don't make sense support the complete opposite.
> 
> You'd have to be very, very senseless, just plain emotionally detached, and illogical to support the demise of your own people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is threarening White's right to exist? That is a dangerous fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mostly Capitalists, Liberals, and Jews..... The three stooges.
> 
> Whether it's intentional destruction of Whites... or just reckless stupidity.... Whites are declining.
> 
> Whites make up less percentage of the World... and also less percentages in their own country.
> 
> Take the U.S.A.... Which went from nearly 90% White in the 1960's to just over 60% White by the 2010's.
> 
> That's nearly a third of the proportion of White America cut down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Details please. i am desperate to know how White capitalists and Ashkenazi Jews are destroying people who look just like them.
Click to expand...


A lot of  Capitalists are putting money, before heritage.... They want third-riff-raff here for profits, even if it causes a demise in Whites.

As for Jews.... Some Jews see Whites as their biggest historic enemies... They see strength by numbers in having minorities to combat White power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
Click to expand...


The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?

Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
Click to expand...


You are the false premises.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
Click to expand...


So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?

You are what's illogical, you seem to be completely hollow, both emotionally, and mentally.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?


Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
Click to expand...

So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
Click to expand...


If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.

You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.

Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
The other 10% are East Asian.
Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.

Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implications.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?
> 
> You are what's illogical, you seem to be completely hollow, both emotionally, and mentally.
Click to expand...


Most of today's immigrants and refugees are not inferior people. Those from Asia. Africa and the middle east  own their own businesses and 
Usually are well educated. They certainly aren't inferior.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
Click to expand...


Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...

Who does the dirty work in Japan?

Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, construction,  and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?
> 
> You are what's illogical, you seem to be completely hollow, both emotionally, and mentally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of today's immigrants and refugees are not inferior people. Those from Asia. Africa and the middle east  own their own businesses and
> Usually are well educated. They certainly aren't inferior.
Click to expand...


What about Hispanic immigrants, who keep in mind dwarf all those groups in numbers?

The Arab terrorist element, and Sharia element is enough reason to keep them out.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
Click to expand...



Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
Click to expand...

Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
Click to expand...


I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... .Which is why you refuse to debate me, and just mouth off like a Negro would.

Triggered, and yourself are the crown champions of idiocy on this forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
Click to expand...


There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.

But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?....
Click to expand...


Can you read?

*FALSE PREMISE*, you utter moron.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
Click to expand...



More ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
Click to expand...






I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
Click to expand...

Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.

Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.

Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and 
Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.

But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.

The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were and still are rabid right wingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> As proven.....PROVEN...OVER AND OVER...in this thread, Nazis were as Leftwing as the Bolsheviks and the modern Liberals.
> 
> But....you are a dunce, so....you will still deny the obvious.
> 
> 
> True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were Nationalists, not Conservatives, nor Liberals.
> 
> Liberals care mostly about equality, and rights for all.
> 
> Conservatives care mostly about freedom, and keeping their money.
> 
> Nationalists care mostly about their nation, and heritage.
Click to expand...




Hogwash.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
Click to expand...



See if you can point out any errors in my posts.

Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel. There was nothing 'populist' about Hitler in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know your history. Besides..even the pope sees the populist similarities between Trump and Hitler.
Click to expand...



Even the Leftist Pope?????


Brilliant choice of 'experts' to quote.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.
Click to expand...


Normal people are pretty dumb.

They mostly just do as their told.

That's why we need eugenics to weed out dumb mistakes like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
Click to expand...


So, says the guy who's too ignorant to debate, so they just mouth off.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> *FALSE PREMISE*, you utter moron.
Click to expand...


You run every thread into the gutter, because you are  incapable of putting forward a debate.

Moron isn't quite a big enough word for how stupid you are.

I actually wonder if you're a retard.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.
> 
> Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
> Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
Click to expand...


Koreans make up less than 1% of Japan, though.

They're still East Asian like Japanese.

That would be like the U.S.A bringing in Ukrainian refugees to do their dirty work at less than 1% of the population.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll attempt to debate you.... If all races aren't equal... Why should superior races be overrun by inferior races?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
Click to expand...


Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> There's no logic behind your simpleton ideals, ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN, you very obviously have NO idea what the word "logic" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's logical to support your own to be overrun by inferior people?
> 
> You are what's illogical, you seem to be completely hollow, both emotionally, and mentally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of today's immigrants and refugees are not inferior people. Those from Asia. Africa and the middle east  own their own businesses and
> Usually are well educated. They certainly aren't inferior.
Click to expand...




You tell him, Q......Tell him about those superior Asian folks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


>



In the U.S.A Corporate power runs the state, in Fascism the state runs Corporate power.

Besides, I don't know why you think Mussolini was so bad?

The U.S.A  has killed way more than Mussolini did.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


>



If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.

So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini


1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."  
T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _

a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*

*b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48


*

2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....

....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.” 

Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator." 
Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty



3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:

"The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)


QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....

Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.

You....a moron.


----------



## JQPublic1

PoliticalChic said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
Click to expand...

I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:

What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
Click to expand...


Because Nazis were anti-Egalitarian moderate Socialists, while Soviets were pro-Egalitarian extreme Socialists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.
> 
> Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
> Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Koreans make up less than 1% of Japan, though.
> 
> They're still East Asian like Japanese.
> 
> That would be like the U.S.A bringing in Ukrainian refugees to do their dirty work at less than 1% of the population.
Click to expand...



DID YOU SAY SOMPIN' ABOUT KOREANS??????


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.
> 
> Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
> Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Koreans make up less than 1% of Japan, though.
> 
> They're still East Asian like Japanese.
> 
> That would be like the U.S.A bringing in Ukrainian refugees to do their dirty work at less than 1% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SAY SOMPIN' ABOUT KOREANS??????
Click to expand...


Are you Korean? LOL


----------



## Pogo




----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
Click to expand...



Don't be absurd.

Nazism and Communism were siblings.

The contention was about who controlled the nation.


Both *Stalin's Bolsheviks....*.....and Hitler's NationalSocialists..... sprang from Karl Marx.


1.  A year after Lenin's death, 1924, the NYTimes published a small article about a newly established party in Germany, the National Socialist Labor Party, which "...persists in believing that Lenin and Hitler can be compared or contrasted...Dr. Goebell's....assertion that Lenin was the greatest man second only to Hitler....and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight...." November 27, 1925.



2. Shortly thereafter the Nazis found it more useful to stress differences, and the earlier campaign posters showing similarities disappeared, posters with both the hammer and sickle and the swastika. 

a. "Hitler often stated that he learned much from reading Marx, and the whole of National Socialism is doctrinally based on Marxism." 
George Watson, Historian, Cambridge.

b. "Socialists in Germany were national socialists, communists were international socialists." 
Vladimir Bukovsky.



3. Only after the horrors of Nazism were revealed did Leftists intellectuals pretend that Nazism was not Leftist, and try to dissociate it from their first love, Soviet Communism.....
The new mantra is that communism is Leftwing, Nazism is Rightwing.


*4. Although aligned with Fascists and Nazis throughout the pre-war period, Liberals/Progressives/Democrats were suddenly shocked by revelations about their erstwhile allies post-war.


*


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal people are pretty dumb.
> 
> .....
Click to expand...



And you'd have to increase your intelligence tenfold just to reach the level of "normal."


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.
> 
> Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
> Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Koreans make up less than 1% of Japan, though.
> 
> They're still East Asian like Japanese.
> 
> That would be like the U.S.A bringing in Ukrainian refugees to do their dirty work at less than 1% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SAY SOMPIN' ABOUT KOREANS??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Korean? LOL
Click to expand...




*왜 묻는거야?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


>




I hope you're taking notes as well.....you dunce.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't judge inferiority by race, i judge that sort of thing on a case by case basis.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal people are pretty dumb.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have to increase your intelligence tenfold just to reach the level of "normal."
Click to expand...


I'm well above normal intelligence, you obviously are not.

You never debate, because you are incapable, because your sub-Human brain lets you down.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if a superior race, erases an inferior race... It's wrong.
> 
> I think it's sad when a people can't showcase their unique customs, facial features, or tell their stories.
> 
> Which is obviously a natural reaction.... Only a heartless cold blooded monster would support anyone's heritage to be erased.
> 
> 
> 
> Who toppled the mighty Roman empire?
> Was it a superior race or a consortium of barbaric tribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Romans bought in Germanic tribes to do their dirty-work.... Those Germanic tribes resented Rome, and went onto sack Rome.... Sound familiar?
> 
> Sounds like what the U.S.A is doing  with Hispanics.... Western Europe with Muslims.
Click to expand...

The Romans needed an "economic gold mine" when their real gold mines exhausted.  A market friendly visa program could have generated revenue for the Romans; and the Romans could have "commissioned" Peoples from anywhere, to establish colonia anywhere better aqueducts and better roads may have been of better service, to the Romans.


----------



## Pogo

JQPublic1 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis were Right wing Socialists.
> 
> Unlike Conservatives, the Nazis correctly cracked down  on Capitalism for promoting Liberalism.
> 
> Conservatives keep getting it wrong, over, and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
Click to expand...


Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.

Fun inconvenient facts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of your distateful demeanor I was tempted to leave you to your own devices. You must have noticed that all the other posters have abandoned the thread. However, I do detect a sincere hunger for the truth in you. Let me help.
> 
> Between 1976 and 1986 I spent five of that ten year spread in the far east; three in Japan and two in South Korea. Speaking from experience,  coupled with a historical review of the symbiotic relationships between Japan, Korea and China, I can tell you that
> Chinese and Koreans were the"wetbacks" of Japan. They did the dirty work. That might have changed in recent times to some degree but when I was there that is the way it was.
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Koreans make up less than 1% of Japan, though.
> 
> They're still East Asian like Japanese.
> 
> That would be like the U.S.A bringing in Ukrainian refugees to do their dirty work at less than 1% of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU SAY SOMPIN' ABOUT KOREANS??????
Click to expand...


I have a much bigger problem with Western Europeans, than with East Asians.

The irony is that East Asians are probably more like to stand up against the influx of third-World riff-raff into Western European society, than Western Europeans are.

The further West in Europe the more stupid,  anti-Racist, and obnoxious they tend to be.

Unkotare being Irish, is no surprise.... The people of the British Isles tend to be like him... dumb brutes, anti-Racists, and obnoxious big mouths.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
Click to expand...

During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words the Nazis were social conservatives driven by populist hegemonic ideals. For some reason those characteristics seem eerily reminiscent of Trumpism....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
Click to expand...



Here's a fact: you're a moron.

You can't bare the truth: this ->

"*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*

After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. 

“Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”* 

This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks



You've been mislead your entire life, and were never brave enough or smart enough to investigate for yourself.


Hence....you're a moron.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are directly similar to Liberals.
> 
> 
> Watch:
> 
> Hitler's Socialist programs:
> 
> a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.
> 
> b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.
> 
> c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.
> 
> d) 5 day week.
> 
> e) Free Public Health.
> 
> f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell.
> 
> g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools
> 
> h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either.
> LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies
> 
> 
> 
> Get it, you dope?
> 
> Your entire worldview is based on lies they've taught you.
> 
> 
> Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
Click to expand...



Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.

Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.  
Also known as a "win-win".


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what *they* taught me.
> 
> According to The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Politics, in liberal democracies, the political *Right *opposes socialism and social democracy. *Right*-*wing* parties include conservatives, Christian democrats, classical liberals, nationalists and, on the far *Right*, racists and fascists.
> *Right-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Right-wing_politics
> 
> *Left-wing politics - Wikipedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Left-wing_politics
> Left-wing politics supports social equality and egalitarianism, often in opposition to social hierarchy and social inequality. ... The term left wing can also refer to "the radical, reforming, or socialist section of a political party or system".
> ‎Egalitarianism · ‎Social equality · ‎Prioritarianism
> 
> Looking at those two definitions I don't see how anyone,including you, would fit neatly into either political category.. Some of us, regardless of party affiliation, are fiscal conservatives on the one hand, and liberal on social issues..or vise versa.  Just what " wing" do you place people like that on.
> Left and right dichotomies  don't really apply across the board anymore. Times have changed and so should those archaic terms.
> Let's take an updated look at the heart of what was once the bastion of Soviet Communism: Putin, a former KGB agent, has become the darling of western rightwingers.
> The reasons are as clear as Hitler's were when he too embraced socialism for Whites only. In a world where White males are becoming increasingly fearful over what they see as an encroachment on their turf, the term rightwing has become an unspoken euphemism for Whitness. The Republicans, under the leadership of Trump, have capitalzed on the same kind of hegemonic populism that spawed Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
Click to expand...




Here's a fact: you're a moron.

You can't bare the truth: this ->

"*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*

After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. 

“Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”* 

This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks



You've been mislead your entire life, and were never brave enough or smart enough to investigate for yourself.


Hence....you're a moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
Click to expand...


I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.

In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.

In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can point out any errors in my posts.
> 
> Otherwise, the veracity of the thread title has been established.
> 
> 
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
Click to expand...


Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.

Good plan.  

"Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> "Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.
Click to expand...



*Communism, National Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....all have a the central doctrine:
"....an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature...." Goldberg, LF*



Did I mention that you're a moron?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> "Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Communism, National Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....all have a the central doctrine:
> "....an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature...." Goldberg, LF*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a moron?
Click to expand...


To tell you the truth, Capitalism leads to  social Liberalism more than Communism even does.

Communist era Poland had no immigrants, no Gay pride marches, now these do exist in modern Capitalist Poland.


----------



## g5000

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of Germany's right wing movements were ridiculed by the Left.  Hitler felt the reason for this was a weakness he perceived in the existing right wing parties.  _He felt they were not hardcore enough._   He felt that even the racialists didn't have any spine. And so to avoid ridicule from the Left for his own party, Hitler felt it would be dangerous to allow the weak sisters of the Right to be too heavy an influence in his own party.  Out of this came the reasoning for the name of his party, and the brutality he advocated.
> 
> Piss drinking retards like PoliticalChic have never even read _Mein Kampf_.  Instead, they parrot their propaganda outlets claim that Nazis are left wing, without having the slightest bit of knowledge about Hitler or the Nazis.  This claim comes from willful and profound ignorance.
> 
> Here is Hitler in his own words on the other German right wing parties compared to his own:
> 
> _The value of these people is clearly illustrated in the way they are treated by the Left-Wing parties. They find them ridiculous so they let these people rant and rave and just laugh at them. Anyone in this world who is not hated by his enemies is worthless as a friend to me. Therefore the friendship of these people for our young movement was not only worthless but downright dangerous. In fact, that was the main reason we chose the name “Party” in the first place. We hoped that this would scare off a whole swarm of racialist sleepwalkers. This is why we also described ourselves as the National Socialist German Workers’ Party. The word Party scared off the fanatics who live in the past, as well as the big talkers who spout meaningless phrases about the “racial idea”. The other part, National Socialist German Workers, freed us from a whole parade of knights of the “intellectual” sword and all the ragged misfits that carry “intellectual weapons” as a shield to cover their cowardice. Naturally the most violent “attacks” on our new movement came from these racialists. Of course the attacks were not physical, but only with their favorite weapon of pen and ink, just as you would expect from such racialist pen heads. To them, there was something revolting about our principle which stated, “If a man offers us violence, we will defend ourselves by violence”. They criticized us profusely claiming we possessed a rude type of worship for the rubber club and that our ranks lack any form of intellect. These quacks fail to realize that in a meeting of racialists, a Demosthenes can be silenced by just fifty idiots who rely on nothing but their lungs and their fists if those idiots do not want to let him speak.The inborn cowardice of the racialist always keeps him out of any such danger. He does not make noise when he works and he never steps out of the crowd--he is always careful to stay silent.
> 
> _
> Only a complete, total, willfully stupid retard would ever think Hitler was left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want me to have to reveal.....again.....what a lying windbag you are......
> 
> 
> ....do you, 'expert'?????
Click to expand...

You can't do shit.  You are a retard.  It pleases me to show what a retard you are.  It pleases me even more to provoke you into showing everyone just how retarded you are.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
Click to expand...

I see you have abandoned the false hypothesis that race is a factor in the economic status of a homogeneous nation.
Africa had it's kings and great civilizations;
and, the hieroglyphs depict that the earliest
 Kings  and Pharaohs were Black Africans. 
Osiris, chief of the nilotic pantheon, is frequently found painted in acient black pigment.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
Click to expand...


As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of Germany's right wing movements were ridiculed by the Left.  Hitler felt the reason for this was a weakness he perceived in the existing right wing parties.  _He felt they were not hardcore enough._   He felt that even the racialists didn't have any spine. And so to avoid ridicule from the Left for his own party, Hitler felt it would be dangerous to allow the weak sisters of the Right to be too heavy an influence in his own party.  Out of this came the reasoning for the name of his party, and the brutality he advocated.
> 
> Piss drinking retards like PoliticalChic have never even read _Mein Kampf_.  Instead, they parrot their propaganda outlets claim that Nazis are left wing, without having the slightest bit of knowledge about Hitler or the Nazis.  This claim comes from willful and profound ignorance.
> 
> Here is Hitler in his own words on the other German right wing parties compared to his own:
> 
> _The value of these people is clearly illustrated in the way they are treated by the Left-Wing parties. They find them ridiculous so they let these people rant and rave and just laugh at them. Anyone in this world who is not hated by his enemies is worthless as a friend to me. Therefore the friendship of these people for our young movement was not only worthless but downright dangerous. In fact, that was the main reason we chose the name “Party” in the first place. We hoped that this would scare off a whole swarm of racialist sleepwalkers. This is why we also described ourselves as the National Socialist German Workers’ Party. The word Party scared off the fanatics who live in the past, as well as the big talkers who spout meaningless phrases about the “racial idea”. The other part, National Socialist German Workers, freed us from a whole parade of knights of the “intellectual” sword and all the ragged misfits that carry “intellectual weapons” as a shield to cover their cowardice. Naturally the most violent “attacks” on our new movement came from these racialists. Of course the attacks were not physical, but only with their favorite weapon of pen and ink, just as you would expect from such racialist pen heads. To them, there was something revolting about our principle which stated, “If a man offers us violence, we will defend ourselves by violence”. They criticized us profusely claiming we possessed a rude type of worship for the rubber club and that our ranks lack any form of intellect. These quacks fail to realize that in a meeting of racialists, a Demosthenes can be silenced by just fifty idiots who rely on nothing but their lungs and their fists if those idiots do not want to let him speak.The inborn cowardice of the racialist always keeps him out of any such danger. He does not make noise when he works and he never steps out of the crowd--he is always careful to stay silent.
> 
> _
> Only a complete, total, willfully stupid retard would ever think Hitler was left wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want me to have to reveal.....again.....what a lying windbag you are......
> 
> 
> ....do you, 'expert'?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't do shit.  You are a retard.  It pleases me to show what a retard you are.  It pleases me even more to provoke you into showing everyone just how retarded you are.
Click to expand...



Look who's back!

The lying windbag!!!

Hey, remember when you claimed to be a military electronics expert....and I punctured that balloon, you windbag??


You forgot?

1. You made bogus claims....like this:

"I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


And this:


2. "I am also an electronics expert. I worked at the top of the field for decades.... All these FACTS destroy your stupid FANTASY it looks like a bomb. Even an English teacher could tell it wasn't."
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

You still a military and electronics expert....or have you moved up to brain surgeon and NASA expert???

C'mon.....everyone needs a good laugh.



3. As an "expert" you pontificated about 'clock-boy' and his attempt to freak out the school with his bomb-lookalike.
Couldn't fool you....'cause you're a military electronics expert (snicker snicker....)




4. I "blew up" your expertise with a few pictures....








*"I'm retired military and an electronics expert. I know what bombs look like, and I know what clocks look like."*

Nice job, 'expert'!!!!!



What an imbecile.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?
Click to expand...



"As the boards resident fascist,..."

Let's review...
1. I just proved that FDR and Mussolini were blood brothers.
2. I regularly provide well deserved contumely (better look that up) for both FDR and Mussollini
3. Sooo....your lie is diaphanous (better, you know...look that up).


Why are you Leftists almost always low-life liars?
Is it a requirement?


----------



## Camp

PoliticalChic said:


> Look who's back!
> 
> The lying windbag!!!
> 
> Hey, remember when you claimed to be a military electronics expert....and I punctured that balloon, you windbag??
> 
> .
> 
> .


PoliticalChic continues to pepper her posts with little tidbits of dishonest. A poster claimed to be former military and an electronics expert. PC has changed that to claiming the poster claimed to be a military electronics expert. It may seem like a small infraction, but when you start adding the small infractions up they accumulate into a pattern of dishonest.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "As the boards resident fascist,..."
> 
> Let's review...
> 1. I just proved that FDR and Mussolini were blood brothers.
> 2. I regularly provide well deserved contumely (better look that up) for both FDR and Mussollini
> 3. Sooo....your lie is diaphanous (better, you know...look that up).
> 
> 
> Why are you Leftists almost always low-life liars?
> Is it a requirement?
Click to expand...


How do you tell the difference between a Conservative and a Fascist?
.

.

.
You can't


<you can tell that one at your next Bund meeting>


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> "Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Communism, National Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....all have a the central doctrine:
> "....an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature...." Goldberg, LF*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a moron?
Click to expand...


Did I mention that your cherrypicked "source" Jonah Goldberg is a duplicitous hack?  You know, like yourself?

Just to pick my favorite out of that laundry list --- Liberalism, about which it's obvious Goldberg and you know as much about as I know about the geology of Tasmania.... has nothing to do with "all-encompassing states"; in fact it's the ideological reverse, holding that power derives from the consent of the governed and that aside from basic infrastructural and security givens the State should just get the hell out of the way.

Apparently basic knowledge of basic political science isn't a requirement for getting a book published, any more than it is for starting an internet message board history revision thread.

Jonah Goldberg   --- concoctor of the Doublethink term "Liberal Fascism".  Which is right up there on the lexicographical junkyard with "cold heat".


----------



## whitehall

The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are no superior races. There are a few superior individuals in every race but lets face it...most people of any race are just followers living off the reputations of the gifted. American progressives realized that a long time ago and sought to tap into human genius around the world. Making America a place where bright people from everywhere
> come to realize their dreams is the essence of our success. Not Whiteness alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which of you "superior" Whites are willing to do the dirty work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, says the guy who's too ignorant to debate, so they just mouth off.
Click to expand...





Every mental case insists on being taken seriously, and can't understand why they're not.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?



No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.

Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?

Hey --- your call.  

It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not. 

Having it both ways --- Priceless.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One particularly stupid, illogical, Polish Nazi making an ass of himself on the internet doesn't mean all people of Polish ancestry should be disgraced along with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal people are pretty dumb.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have to increase your intelligence tenfold just to reach the level of "normal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well above normal intelligence...
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
Click to expand...





You've got your History a little mixed up, and your sociology very mixed up.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Camp said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's back!
> 
> The lying windbag!!!
> 
> Hey, remember when you claimed to be a military electronics expert....and I punctured that balloon, you windbag??
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic continues to pepper her posts with little tidbits of dishonest. A poster claimed to be former military and an electronics expert. PC has changed that to claiming the poster claimed to be a military electronics expert. It may seem like a small infraction, but when you start adding the small infractions up they accumulate into a pattern of dishonest.
Click to expand...



Oooo.....stubbed your toe again?
That explains the concussion symptoms.


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "As the boards resident fascist,..."
> 
> Let's review...
> 1. I just proved that FDR and Mussolini were blood brothers.
> 2. I regularly provide well deserved contumely (better look that up) for both FDR and Mussollini
> 3. Sooo....your lie is diaphanous (better, you know...look that up).
> 
> 
> Why are you Leftists almost always low-life liars?
> Is it a requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you tell the difference between a Conservative and a Fascist?
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> You can't
> 
> 
> <you can tell that one at your next Bund meeting>
Click to expand...




Ooooo.....ooo...I have one: what's the dif between a Liberal and a low-life, dirt-eating, liar???


There is none!

Get it?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> "Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Communism, National Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....all have a the central doctrine:
> "....an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature...." Goldberg, LF*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I mention that your cherrypicked "source" Jonah Goldberg is a duplicitous hack?  You know, like yourself?
> 
> Just to pick my favorite out of that laundry list --- Liberalism, about which it's obvious Goldberg and you know as much about as I know about the geology of Tasmania.... has nothing to do with "all-encompassing states"; in fact it's the ideological reverse, holding that power derives from the consent of the governed and that aside from basic infrastructural and security givens the State should just get the hell out of the way.
> 
> Apparently basic knowledge of basic political science isn't a requirement for getting a book published, any more than it is for starting an internet message board history revision thread.
> 
> Jonah Goldberg   --- concoctor of the Doublethink term "Liberal Fascism".  Which is right up there on the lexicographical junkyard with "cold heat".
Click to expand...




Liberals and Nazis....very same programs:

"The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.


*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]


*The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5]One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”


*These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia




Know why?

Very same origins and doctrines.



Did I mention that you're a moron?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
Click to expand...




Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.


*"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian


*1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*


*2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*


3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.


4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."




Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
Click to expand...





More ignorance from the Polish Nazi.


----------



## Unkotare

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will put this question to you and answering it might be fruitful:
> 
> What crucial difference separated Nazism from Communism? Follow that up with a plausible explanation for Hitler's hatred and persecu of Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler in fact climbed over and assaulted, through the SA brownshirts (which he called the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" of the political party simultaneously called "socialist") the existing socialists and communists in order to get into power.  And once there the first political prisoners, at Dachau ---- were the communists and socialists.  And that's 1933, way before he got involved with Stalin.
> 
> Fun inconvenient facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, ...
Click to expand...




YOU?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you have abandoned the false hypothesis that race is a factor in the economic status of a homogeneous nation.
> Africa had it's kings and great civilizations;
> and, the hieroglyphs depict that the earliest
> Kings  and Pharaohs were Black Africans.
> Osiris, chief of the nilotic pantheon, is frequently found painted in acient black pigment.
Click to expand...


1.) What has Egypt done lately?

2.) Why is Egypt behind some nations which gained their independence later such as Estonia, or Israel, or some nations that were much more abused in the 20th century like China, or Poland?

3.) Egyptians aren't, and weren't Black, or White, but more like Arabs, even DNA analysis proves it, and the depictions clearly don't show a Black people, when you look at how Egyptians depicted themselves as Reddish, and long nosed, as opposed to Nubians as Black, and puggy nosed.

4.) Egyptians have cranial capacities similar to Northern Europeans according to the work from Beals.

5.) Egyptians had a huge head start in their population size, while Ancient Egypt had over 1 million at it's start roughly 4,000 - 5,000 years ago, Britain didn't gain over 1 million until almost 1,000 AD/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance from the Polish Nazi.
Click to expand...


Do you leave any comments without insults?
All you do is mouth off,  and you think you're so smart, and tough for supporting the demise of your own people.

I think you're a projecting clown, who insults people to make up for their sub-Human demeanor, and who just uses anti-Racism as a pretext to think they're so sophisticated, which is a load of crock, you're a sub-Human through, and through.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "As the boards resident fascist,..."
> 
> Let's review...
> 1. I just proved that FDR and Mussolini were blood brothers.
> 2. I regularly provide well deserved contumely (better look that up) for both FDR and Mussollini
> 3. Sooo....your lie is diaphanous (better, you know...look that up).
> 
> 
> Why are you Leftists almost always low-life liars?
> Is it a requirement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you tell the difference between a Conservative and a Fascist?
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> You can't
> 
> 
> <you can tell that one at your next Bund meeting>
Click to expand...


Neo-Fascists are typically way more Nationalistic, Racist, and Socialist than Conservatives.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If an Ethiopian collective, leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided.
> 
> You can't blame the sad state of Ethiopia on Colonization, because they weren't colonized.
> 
> Besides, while it's true that extremely gifted people who guide society the most are not even 0.1% of any society... However, about 90% are White, and Whitish, (Whitish includes Ashkenazi Jews, Armenians, Italians, and Greeks)
> The other 10% are East Asian.
> Virtually 0% comes from Africans, Hispanics, or Muslims.
> 
> Therefor there must be something about the White elite that's remarkable... To tamper with it by mixing, or replacing it... Could have catastrophic implicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan's IQ, and PISA scores are higher than Whites... They remain a highly homogeneous society...
> 
> Who does the dirty work in Japan?
> 
> Besides, there's plenty of poor Whites in America..... The government should support those on welfare to be funneled into farming, restaurants, constructions, and so forth.... Keep them busy, keep the economy moving, and make them work for their wage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many poor Whites do work. Some have two or more jobs and still barely make ends meet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's millions of unemployed Whites, though.
> 
> But, why not answer why smarter Japan doesn't have to import riff-raff to do their dirty-work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, says the guy who's too ignorant to debate, so they just mouth off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every mental case insists on being taken seriously, and can't understand why they're not.
Click to expand...


No one takes you seriously, because you're a sub-Human troll, who just insults people, while refusing to debate because you're too dull witted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clearly way too intelligent for you... ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Adolphski, that every normal person reading this can see what an illogical buffoon you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal people are pretty dumb.
> 
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you'd have to increase your intelligence tenfold just to reach the level of "normal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well above normal intelligence...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think you stand against racism, because you know many racists don't like the mentally challenged like yourself.


----------



## Dragonlady

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
Click to expand...


Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true. 

Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists. 

All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
Click to expand...


But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
Click to expand...


Many Capitalist Wall street financiers funded both the Soviets, and the Nazis, anyways.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't such a moron you wouldn't keep putting your foot......FEET...in your mouth.
> 
> So glad you bring up the love of Roosevelt's life....Benito Mussolini
> 
> 
> 1. RexTugwell, FDR's guru, was *opposed to any private business not controlled by the government*. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins *the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." *
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."
> T_he NRA was copied wholesale from Mussolini's corporative system. _
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." *New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.*
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 2. " As an economic system, fascism is *socialism* with a capitalist veneer. ... In its day (the 1920s and 1930s), fascism was seen as the happy medium between boom-and-bust-prone liberal capitalism, with its alleged class conflict, wasteful *competition*, and profit-oriented egoism, and revolutionary *Marxism*, with its violent and socially divisive persecution of the bourgeoisie. Fascism substituted the particularity of nationalism and racialism—“blood and soil”—for the internationalism of both classical liberalism and Marxism.....
> 
> ....* Mussolini praised the New Deal as “boldly . . . interventionist in the field of economics,” and Roosevelt complimented Mussolini *for his “honest purpose of restoring Italy” and acknowledged that he kept “in fairly close touch with that admirable Italian gentleman.”
> 
> Also, Hugh Johnson, head of the National Recovery Administration, was known to carry a copy of Raffaello Viglione’s pro-Mussolini book, _The Corporate State,_ with him, presented a copy to Labor Secretary Frances Perkins, and, on retirement, paid tribute to the Italian dictator."
> Fascism: The Concise Encyclopedia of Economics | Library of Economics and Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Mussolini distinguished fascism from liberal capitalism in his 1928 autobiography:
> 
> "The citizen in the Fascist State is no longer a selfish individual who has the anti-social right of rebelling against any law of the Collectivity. The Fascist State with its corporative conception puts men and their possibilities into productive work and interprets for them the duties they have to fulfill." (p. 280)
> 
> 
> QED....FDR & Mussolini, sittin' in a tree.....
> 
> Liberals and Fascists.....one and the same.
> 
> You....a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As the boards resident fascist, you deny that you voted for President Trumpolini?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review...
> 1. I just proved that FDR and Mussolini were blood brothers.
Click to expand...


FDR, and Franco indeed both used Fascist elements to a high degree.'

FDR achieved the fastest economic growth in 20th century America.

Franco achieved the fastest economic growth in 20th century Europe.

Fascism is not just a viable economic option, but the most viable economic option known to man.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan emerged as the economic power house in that part of the world after WW2.
> Even the devastating effects of two nuclear blasts barely slowed them down.. So what social phenomena spurred their economic success far beyond the struggling economies of  the other Asian countries?
> Hint: it couldn't have been race. I see the rejection of Communism as a key to  the origins of prosperity in Japanese.  Nevertheless, socialized healthcare and
> Institutions remained as tenets of the social fabric.
> 
> But a shift in the economic paradigm occured when workers swore loyalty to the corporations that employed them. Conversely, the corporations reciprocated. I was astonished to see a hundreds of employees standing in a parking lot saluting a corporate flag while singing a corporate anthem.
> 
> The  Japanese homogeneity you speak of is an illusion since all Asians are really just extended genetic families of the
> Chinese. Language cultural and physical  differences aren't all that stark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance from the Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...supporting the demise of your own people.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...





False premise AGAIN, buffoon.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
Click to expand...







Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
Click to expand...


What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?

You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.

Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan industrialized early, as a result they were ahead of others in the region even before WW2, which is why Japan could cause so much damage to China, and Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance from the Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...supporting the demise of your own people.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise AGAIN, buffoon.
Click to expand...


Are you Northern Irish? or Irish Catholic?
Because you come off like a Brit... Which is by no means a compliment... They too are obnoxious, big mouth, fail troll anti-Racists overwhelmingly.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
Click to expand...




Polish Nazi is curious.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During that era, Japan was ruled by god-kings and feudal lords.Something in that social formula encouraged technological progression. But obviously race wasn't a factor. The Chinese and Koreans were /are basically the same racial stock as the Japanese and just as smart. Japan's advantage had to be related to the synergy
> generated by the man gods and their adoring subjects, the latter of which would willingly die for them without hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it has mostly to do with war, war disproportionately targets the elite, as a result the elite start to vanish.
> 
> In the case of Japan, and also Britain in Europe, they simply avoided much war, by being protected on islands.
> 
> In dealing with Japanese, and Brits online they tend to be quite more stupid than their neighbors, but their elite obviously isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More ignorance from the Polish Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...supporting the demise of your own people.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False premise AGAIN, buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Northern Irish? or Irish Catholic?
> .....
Click to expand...




I'm an American, unlike you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.

You don't get anything do you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
Click to expand...




As you are a typical Liberal....i.e., an imbecile....this challenge will fall on deaf ears....and a concrete cerebrum....but simple enough to prove you the failure that you are:


All of my posts are linked, sourced and documented.

See if you can find any posts of mine that you can dispute.



If you can't, have 'Imbecile' monogrammed on all of your outfits.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dragonlady said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you can't use the same terminology to compare American and European political extremes either historically or currently. What seems right wing to Euros can be mainstream or even left wing to Americans. Political cliches can mean different things to Europeans and Americans. Lefties are fond of calling republicans "fascists" when they don't even have a freaking clue that fascism equals government control and that's the opposite of right wing thinking. How can you argue that the Nazis were right wing when the acronym Nazi stands for nationalist socialist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it stands for "*National *Socialist".  Already part of the name when Hitler joined it, and didn't like but he went along with it for the marketing appeal, while proceeding to battle, assault, and eventually imprison the actual socialists.
> 
> Or are you actually asking the class that Adolf Hitler, who called his brownshirt thug brigade the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- was an honest guy who would _never _engage in disingenuous euphemism?
> 
> Hey --- your call.
> 
> It's actually hilarious the way y'all revisionistas insist that the name of the NSDAP absolutely must be taken literally, while at the same time insisting that the name of the US Democratic Party, absolutely must not.
> 
> Having it both ways --- Priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism and Liberalism.....two totalitarian doctrines.
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I forgot to mention: You're a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
Click to expand...




"Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists."


Now...watch me ram every one of your lies back down your Liberal throat:

1. "*Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian

* ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*

*... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*

 It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.

What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."




2.   Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425

a. "Another way Democrats could keep blacks from being elected ... antilynching laws, but Democrats successfully blocked every antilynching bill. ... a federal antilynching bill in Congress, but Democrats in the Senate killed it."
*"Stealing the Minds of America: A Must for All Truth Seekers Who Vote,"*
By Janice L. Ponds
https://books.google.com/books?id=I...enate blocked every anti lynching law&f=false


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your moronic repetition of the same lies, over and over will NEVER make it true.
> 
> Nazis are extreme right-wing conservatives. You OWN the Nazi Party, the KKK, and the white supremacists.
> 
> All of the nasty things that live under rocks are all out in the light of day, invited by Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
Click to expand...



You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.


And worthy of exactly the same disgust.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you have no response.
> 
> Exactly.  That's why I call 'em "fun inconvenient facts".  Inconvenient for you; fun for me.
> Also known as a "win-win".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fact: you're a moron.
> 
> You can't bare the truth: this ->
> 
> "*American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II.*
> 
> After the war, those *progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler* in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism.
> 
> “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg,* “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.”*
> 
> This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin, ...."
> Progressive Support for Italian and German Fascism - Discover the Networks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo you're actually *reposting *the lack of response, in hope that even more readers will notice the rhetorical vacuum.
> 
> Good plan.
> 
> "Can't bare the truth" huh?  Nice touch.  Yep, it's what I do around here ---- bare the truth, when y'all Revisionistas try to dress it up all different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Communism, National Socialism, Liberalism, Progressivism.....all have a the central doctrine:
> "....an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature...." Goldberg, LF*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I mention that your cherrypicked "source" Jonah Goldberg is a duplicitous hack?  You know, like yourself?
> 
> Just to pick my favorite out of that laundry list --- Liberalism, about which it's obvious Goldberg and you know as much about as I know about the geology of Tasmania.... has nothing to do with "all-encompassing states"; in fact it's the ideological reverse, holding that power derives from the consent of the governed and that aside from basic infrastructural and security givens the State should just get the hell out of the way.
> 
> Apparently basic knowledge of basic political science isn't a requirement for getting a book published, any more than it is for starting an internet message board history revision thread.
> 
> Jonah Goldberg   --- concoctor of the Doublethink term "Liberal Fascism".  Which is right up there on the lexicographical junkyard with "cold heat".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals and Nazis....very same programs:
> 
> "The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.
> 
> 
> *The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]
> 
> 
> *The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5]One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”
> 
> 
> *These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know why?
> 
> Very same origins and doctrines.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that you're a moron?
Click to expand...

The difference dear, is that liberal socialists on the left understand our Constitution, unlike national socialists on the right wing.


----------



## Pogo

Perhaps a working definition of "moron" might be trotting the same disingenuous bullshit out on an internet message board after it's been shot full of holes, and somehow "this" time expecting different results...

As in:



PoliticalChic said:


> 2. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425



Same carefully edited cherrypicked quote, carefully excising the phrase "*in effect*", referring _only _to a political result, only in a specified region, and _only _in a specified time.  The poster is apparently too dense or too wallowed in hackneyed partisanship to notice Foner's comparing two dynamics that share a common objective.  The objective of any political party is to prevail over its rival parties, while the objective of the white racialist South was to marginalize and if possible eliminate the military occupation then populated by Republicans, an organization all of eleven years old that had never run a candidate in the South before that point.

The fact that two entities share a common objective in no way makes them the same thing.  To recall the actual topic here, the US and the USSR shared the same objective of defeating Nazi Germany --- shall we then conclude the US "served the interests of" the USSR, and that one is therefore a product of the other?  Shall we conclude that the US founded the USSR?  Only a partisan hack trapped in her own fallacy would fall into such a hole.

The contextual facts remain,

(a) the Klan was founded by six young veteran soldiers none of whom had any known political affiliations or activities and deliberately structured to avoid politics, were likely too young to have voted in recent elections, and were living at the time in a state without voting rights anyway;

(b) it was one of literally dozens of similar "in effect" local and regional vigilante groups organized more or less formally in the same time frame, including the Caucasian Club(s) (Louisiana 1869); Constitutional Union Guard (North Carolina 1868-70; Heggie's Scouts (Mississippi); Heroes of America (South Carolina); Knights of the Black Cross (Mississippi); Knights of the Rising Sun (Texas 1868); Knights of the White Camellia (Louisiana 1867-69); Knights of the White Carnation (Alabama); Native Sons of the South (Mississippi); Order of Pale Faces (Tennessee 1869 or 1867); Red Caps (Tennessee); Red Jackets (Tennessee); Red Strings (South Carolina); Robertson Family (Mississippi);  Society of the White Rose (Mississippi); Seymour Knights (Louisiana); White League* (Louisiana 1874); White Brotherhood (North Carolina 1868-70) and the Yellow Jackets (Tennessee);

*the White League noted above was the instigator of the riot in New Orleans (1874, after the Klan was extinguished) commemorated by the "Liberty Place" monument that that city removed three weeks ago.​
(c) soon after its founding as an innocuous social club to cope with the boredom of postwar small-town life it was taken over by "night rider" elements that had already existed from early in the 18th century, long before the War and long before there existed a United States or political parties in it;

(d) When it did eventually dabble directly in politics the Klan supported (or opposed) whichever political party served (or opposed) its interests in that time and place, including electing Republican Governors, Senators and municipal officials in Maine, California, Oregon, Colorado and virtually the entire state of Indiana, and opposing Democrats who tried to suppress it in Oklahoma, Alabama, New York, Georgia, Florida and the federal government.  In Maine both the pro- and the anti-Klan forces were Republicans, that state being as solidly Republican as the South was Democratic.  And in that decade while working to minimize opposition from a Democratic Presidential nominee, the KKK supported Calvin Coolidge and Herbert Hoover.  A Klan-supported candidate (Bowles) won the office of Mayor in Detroit, with no political party affiliation at all, as a write-in.

(e) the Klan of the 1920s loudly opposed and persecuted not only blacks but Jews, Catholics, immigrants, labor unions, independent women and foreigners in general, all of which were (and still are) _constituents _of the Democratic Party, crowing constantly the Know Nothing Party creed of "100% Americanism".  The rekindling of the Klan in 1915 (again by a founder with no political history) was in fact born out of the lynching of a Jew, Leo Frank.

(f) the USMB reader will note, following the last point, the equally constant crowing of David Duke apologist Steve McRacist on these pages, who follows Duke around like a puppy for his anti-Jew rhetoric.  The same reader will strain him/herself recalling the last time McRacist posted anything positive about "Democrats".  Duke most recently ran (last year) in the Louisiana Senate primary -- as a Republican.

(g) the Klan was suppressed and/or opposed by both Republicans (Grant, 41st Congress) and Democrats (Walton, Arnall, FDR, LBJ, Underwood).  Officially it has not existed since the 1940s when Gov Arnall revoked its charter and FDR's IRS bankrupted it.  Gov. Walton tried to drive it out of Oklahoma and the Klan got him removed; Underwood was the most vocal Klan opponent of his time and the Klan undermined his (and Al Smith's) Presidential nomination.

None of the above "in effect serve the interests of the Democratic Party".

And (h) I'll see your historian Eric Foner and raise you a historian Elaine Franz Parsons, who describes the original Klanner of the late 1860s thusly:

"Lifting the Klan mask revealed a chaotic multitude of antiblack vigilante groups, disgruntled poor white farmers, wartime guerrilla bands, displaced Democratic politicians, illegal whiskey distillers, coercive moral reformers, bored young men, sadists, rapists, white workmen fearful of black competition, employers trying to enforce labor discipline, common thieves, neighbors with decades-old grudges, and even a few freedmen and white Republicans who allied with Democratic whites or had criminal agendas of their own."  ---- _Parsons, The Birth of the Klan During Reconstruction_ -- Page 816
​I do have to admit, posts come out much shorter when you carefully cherrypick only the parts that are going to make your single partisan-hack point look real.  Too bad your adversary also has access to historical sources to fill in what you left out.  That must suck to be buried that deeply.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> Perhaps a working definition of "moron" might be trotting the same disingenuous bullshit out on an internet message board after it's been shot full of holes, and somehow "this" time expecting different results...
> 
> As in:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same carefully edited cherrypicked quote, carefully excising the phrase "*in effect*", referring _only _to a political result, only in a specified region, and _only _in a specified time.  The poster is apparently too dense or too wallowed in hackneyed partisanship to notice Foner's comparing two dynamics that share a common objective.  The objective of any political party is to prevail over its rival parties, while the objective of the white racialist South was to marginalize and if possible eliminate the military occupation then populated by Republicans, an organization all of eleven years old that had never run a candidate in the South before that point.
> 
> The facts remain,
> 
> (a) the Klan was founded by six young veteran soldiers none of whom had any known political affiliations or activities and deliberately structured to avoid politics, were likely too young to have voted in recent elections, and were living at the time in a state without voting rights anyway;
> 
> (b) it was one of literally dozens of similar "in effect" local and regional vigilante groups organized more or less formally in the same time frame, including the Caucasian Club(s) (Louisiana 1869); Constitutional Union Guard (North Carolina 1868-70; Heggie's Scouts (Mississippi); Heroes of America (South Carolina); Knights of the Black Cross (Mississippi); Knights of the Rising Sun (Texas 1868); Knights of the White Camellia (Louisiana 1867-69); Knights of the White Carnation (Alabama); Native Sons of the South (Mississippi); Order of Pale Faces (Tennessee 1869 or 1867); Red Caps (Tennessee); Red Jackets (Tennessee); Red Strings (South Carolina); Robertson Family (Mississippi);  Society of the White Rose (Mississippi); Seymour Knights (Louisiana); White League* (Louisiana 1874); White Brotherhood (North Carolina 1868-70) and the Yellow Jackets (Tennessee);
> 
> *the White League noted above was the instigator of the riot in New Orleans (1874, after the Klan was extinguished) commemorated by the "Liberty Place" monument that that city removed three weeks ago.​
> (c) soon after its founding as an innocuous social club to cope with the boredom of postwar small-town life it was taken over by "night rider" elements that had already existed from early in the 18th century, long before the War and long before there existed a United States or political parties in it;
> 
> (d) When it did eventually dabble directly in politics the Klan supported (or opposed) whichever political party served (or opposed) its interests in that time and place, including electing Republican Governors, Senators and municipal officials in Maine, California, Oregon, Colorado and virtually the entire state of Indiana, and opposing Democrats who tried to suppress it in Oklahoma, Alabama, New York, Georgia, Florida and the federal government.  In Maine both the pro- and the anti-Klan forces were Republicans, that state being as solidly Republican as the South was Democratic.  And in that decade while working to minimize opposition from a Democratic Presidential nominee, the KKK supported Calvin Coolidge and Herbert Hoover.  A Klan-supported candidate (Bowles) won the office of Mayor in Detroit, with no political party affiliation at all, as a write-in.
> 
> (e) the Klan of the 1920s loudly opposed and persecuted not only blacks but Jews, Catholics, immigrants, labor unions, independent women and foreigners in general, all of which were (and still are) _constituents _of the Democratic Party, crowing constantly the Know Nothing Party creed of "100% Americanism".  The rekindling of the Klan in 1915 (again by a founder with no political history) was in fact born out of the lynching of a Jew, Leo Frank.
> 
> (f) the USMB reader will note, following the last point, the equally constant crowing of David Duke apologist Steve McRacist on these pages, who follows Duke around like a puppy for his anti-Jew rhetoric.  The same reader will strain him/herself recalling the last time McRacist posted anything positive about "Democrats".  Duke most recently ran (last year) in the Louisiana Senate primary -- as a Republican.
> 
> (g) the Klan was suppressed and/or opposed by both Republicans (Grant, 41st Congress) and Democrats (Walton, Arnall, FDR, LBJ, Underwood).  Officially it has not existed since the 1940s when Gov Arnall revoked its charter and FDR's IRS bankrupted it.  Gov. Walton tried to drive it out of Oklahoma and the Klan got him removed; Underwood was the most vocal Klan opponent of his time and the Klan undermined his (and Al Smith's) Presidential nomination.
> 
> None of the above "in effect serve the interests of the Democratic Party".
> 
> And (h) I'll see your historian Eric Foner and raise you a historian Elaine Franz Parsons, who describes the original Klanner of the late 1860s thusly:
> 
> "Lifting the Klan mask revealed a chaotic multitude of antiblack vigilante groups, disgruntled poor white farmers, wartime guerrilla bands, displaced Democratic politicians, illegal whiskey distillers, coercive moral reformers, bored young men, sadists, rapists, white workmen fearful of black competition, employers trying to enforce labor discipline, common thieves, neighbors with decades-old grudges, and even a few freedmen and white Republicans who allied with Democratic whites or had criminal agendas of their own."  ---- _Parsons, The Birth of the Klan During Reconstruction_ -- Page 816
> ​I do have to admit, posts come out much shorter when you carefully cherrypick only the parts that are going to make your single partisan-hack point look real.  Too bad your adversary also has access to historical sources to fill in what you left out.  That must suck to be buried that deeply.
Click to expand...




Thanks for suggesting we define 'moron'....but far simpler would be you posting your picture.


*KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.

Fact is, arguably the most popular former President is Bill 'the rapist/racist' Clinton....
Democrat...and racist his entire political life.


Did you vote for the racist, old timer?





You'd be well on the road to shedding your well deserved appellation, "moron," if you memorize the following:

·           "  The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.

·            Not one Democrat either in the House or the Senate voted for the 14th amendment declaring that former slaves were full citizens of the state in which they lived and were therefore entitled to all the rights and privileges of any other citizen in that state.

·            Not a single one of the 56 Democrats in Congress voted for the 15th amendment that granted explicit voting rights to black Americans.

·           * In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*

·            George Wallace was a Democrat.

·            Bull Connor was a Democrat.

·            In the 19th century, Democrats prevented Black Americans from going to public school.

·            In the 20th and 21st century Democrats prevented Black Americans trapped in failing schools from choosing a better school. In fact Democrats voted against the bill by 99%.

·            Jim Crow laws, poll taxes, grandfather clauses, Literacy tests, white only primaries, and physical violence all came from the Democratic Party.

·            Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills."
http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, the most nasty thing on this forum isn't a Racist, but rather an anti-Racist named Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
Click to expand...


Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.

The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.

You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> *KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.



Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party" so there's not even a point made here.

Again as already noted earlier ---- it's instructive that the most fatally flawed partisan hacks insist we MUST take the name of the NSDAP as untouchable gospel and therefore "socialist", while simultaneously ass-uming the authority to take the name of the Democratic Party as some kind of play-doh to twist into whatever one wants.  But hey, what's a fallacy orgy without the participation of good ol' Double Standard.

Slavery has a sorry history of thousands of years on every continent, long long LONG before there were political parties or a nation here.  The transAtlantic version has existed for some 480 years, again long long LONG before there were parties, a country, or English speakers here.  And further ----------- slavery is a social construct, like FGM, and has nothing to do with political philosophies.

Fun fact: Martin van Buren, who organized Andrew Jackson's loose support network into the political party that still exists today much to the challenge of those who can't spell it, also ran for President on the Free Soil ticket.  That was a single-issue (Abolition) party before Republicans existed


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party" so there's not even a point made here.
> 
> Again as already noted earlier ---- it's instructive that the most fatally flawed partisan hacks insist we MUST take the name of the NSDAP as untouchable gospel and therefore "socialist", while simultaneously ass-uming the authority to take the name of the Democratic Party as some kind of play-doh to twist into whatever one wants.  But hey, what's a fallacy orgy without the participation of good ol' Double Standard.
> 
> Slavery has a sorry history of thousands of years on every continent, long long LONG before there were political parties or a nation here.  The transAtlantic version has existed for some 480 years, again long long LONG before there were parties, a country, or English speakers here.  And further ----------- slavery is a social construct, like FGM, and has nothing to do with political philosophies.
> 
> Fun fact: Martin van Buren, who organized Andrew Jackson's loose support network into the political party that still exists today much to the challenge of those who can't spell it, also ran for President on the Free Soil ticket.  That was a single-issue (Abolition) party before Republicans existed
Click to expand...



"Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party"

This is the best obfuscation you can do?????

So....nothing here you can deny????


" The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.

· Not one Democrat either in the House or the Senate voted for the 14th amendment declaring that former slaves were full citizens of the state in which they lived and were therefore entitled to all the rights and privileges of any other citizen in that state.

· Not a single one of the 56 Democrats in Congress voted for the 15th amendment that granted explicit voting rights to black Americans.

· *In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*

· George Wallace was a Democrat.

· Bull Connor was a Democrat.

· In the 19th century, Democrats prevented Black Americans from going to public school.

· In the 20th and 21st century Democrats prevented Black Americans trapped in failing schools from choosing a better school. In fact Democrats voted against the bill by 99%.

· Jim Crow laws, poll taxes, grandfather clauses, Literacy tests, white only primaries, and physical violence all came from the Democratic Party.

· Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills."
http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/



Now....you gotta admit.....you're really a moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party" so there's not even a point made here.
> 
> Again as already noted earlier ---- it's instructive that the most fatally flawed partisan hacks insist we MUST take the name of the NSDAP as untouchable gospel and therefore "socialist", while simultaneously ass-uming the authority to take the name of the Democratic Party as some kind of play-doh to twist into whatever one wants.  But hey, what's a fallacy orgy without the participation of good ol' Double Standard.
> 
> Slavery has a sorry history of thousands of years on every continent, long long LONG before there were political parties or a nation here.  The transAtlantic version has existed for some 480 years, again long long LONG before there were parties, a country, or English speakers here.  And further ----------- slavery is a social construct, like FGM, and has nothing to do with political philosophies.
> 
> Fun fact: Martin van Buren, who organized Andrew Jackson's loose support network into the political party that still exists today much to the challenge of those who can't spell it, also ran for President on the Free Soil ticket.  That was a single-issue (Abolition) party before Republicans existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party"
> 
> This is the best obfuscation you can do?????
> 
> So....nothing here you can deny????
> 
> 
> " The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.
> 
> · Not one Democrat either in the House or the Senate voted for the 14th amendment declaring that former slaves were full citizens of the state in which they lived and were therefore entitled to all the rights and privileges of any other citizen in that state.
> 
> · Not a single one of the 56 Democrats in Congress voted for the 15th amendment that granted explicit voting rights to black Americans.
> 
> · *In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*
> 
> · George Wallace was a Democrat.
> 
> · Bull Connor was a Democrat.
> 
> · In the 19th century, Democrats prevented Black Americans from going to public school.
> 
> · In the 20th and 21st century Democrats prevented Black Americans trapped in failing schools from choosing a better school. In fact Democrats voted against the bill by 99%.
> 
> · Jim Crow laws, poll taxes, grandfather clauses, Literacy tests, white only primaries, and physical violence all came from the Democratic Party.
> 
> · Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills."
> http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you gotta admit.....you're really a moron.
Click to expand...


Before FDR, Democrats, and Republicans were both uber-Capitalist, but Democrats were actually more socially Conservative.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps a working definition of "moron" might be trotting the same disingenuous bullshit out on an internet message board after it's been shot full of holes, and somehow "this" time expecting different results...
> 
> As in:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ·           "  The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> [/
Click to expand...


What about the 14th Amendment by Republicans which allows any third-World riff-raff born in the U.S.A to be automatic U.S citizens?

I think that's the Anchor Baby Amendment.

I wonder who's more against this, modern Democrats, or modern Republicans?


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> · * In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*



WRONG.
The year was 1865, the place was the law office of Thomas Jones at 205 West Madison Street in Pulaski Tennessee, and the founders were six twentysomething ex-Confederate War veterans, to wit: Capt. John Lester, Capt. John B. Kennedy, Richard Reed, Frank McCord, James Crowe and Calvin Jones (son of the building's owner who was housesitting while his parents were away).  NONE of these six had any known political affiliations or activities.  Nor were there any going on in 1865 Tennessee mere months after the War in a state which would not be admitted back into the union until the following year.

Go ahead --- just try to prove me wrong.




PoliticalChic said:


> · George Wallace was a Democrat.
> 
> · Bull Connor was a Democrat.



Virtually the entire white South were Democrats.  Stetson Kennedy was a Democrat..  Ellis Arnall was a Democrat. Oscar Underwood was a Democrat.  Huey Long was a Democrat.  Jack Walton was a Democrat.  Lyndon Johnson was a Democrat.  All of them opposed the Klan, and in this list all were Southerners.  Jim Folsom was a Democrat too.  His anti-Klan masking law was recently posted on these pages in connection with "Antifa" arrests.

Matter of fact after a certain point midway through the 20th century, virtually the entire black South was and still are Democrats too.  Such as attorney and state senator Figures in this story: _The Woman who Beat the Klan_

On the other hand Ed Jackson was a Republican.  Clarence Morley was a Republican.  George Baker was a Republican.  David Duke still is a Republican.  Owen Brewster was a Republican opposed by elements in his own party (see Maine above).  All of them got elected into office with Klan backing, as Governors, Senators, a Congressman and a Mayor.

Matter of fact virtually the entire state government of Indiana was both Republican and Klan, until this went down---

​
NONE of which leads us to any conclusion without employing a Composition Fallacy.  Too bad you're too damned stupid to understand what that means.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Modern Republican mistakes include.

- Being politically correct to appease Democrats, and future Democrat voting immigrants.

- Doing nothing about Liberal biases in our public schools.

- Reagan's amnesty of millions of illegal immigrants, to allow many new Democrat voters.

- W Bush doing nothing as the most illegal immigrants in history crossed the border, well doing nothing except making it harder for illegal immigrant minors to be deported.

- W Bush's war in Iraq, which was very unpopular, and which just cost us lives, and money.

- Republicans sitting around not cutting Corporate tax rates, as American corporations fled to Ireland like Pfizer, Johnson Controls, Activis etc.

As a result Republicans simply won't exist in the near-future, as Millennials, and Immigrants are mostly anti-Republican.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> · * In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG.
> The year was 1865, the place was the law office of Thomas Jones at 205 West Madison Street in Pulaski Tennessee, and the founders were six twentysomething ex-Confederate War veterans, to wit: Capt. John Lester, Capt. John B. Kennedy, Richard Reed, Frank McCord, James Crowe and Calvin Jones (son of the building's owner who was housesitting while his parents were away).  NONE of these six had any known political affiliations or activities.  Nor were there any going on in 1865 Tennessee mere months after the War in a state which would not be admitted back into the union until the following year.
> 
> Go ahead --- just try to prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> · George Wallace was a Democrat.
> 
> · Bull Connor was a Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virtually the entire white South were Democrats.  Stetson Kennedy was a Democrat..  Ellis Arnall was a Democrat. Oscar Underwood was a Democrat.  Huey Long was a Democrat.  Jack Walton was a Democrat.  Lyndon Johnson was a Democrat.  All of them opposed the Klan, and in this list all were Southerners.  Jim Folsom was a Democrat too.  His anti-Klan masking law was recently posted on these pages in connection with "Antifa" arrests.
> 
> Matter of fact after a certain point midway through the 20th century, virtually the entire black South was and still are Democrats too.  Such as attorney and state senator Figures in this story: _The Woman who Beat the Klan_
> 
> On the other hand Ed Jackson was a Republican.  Clarence Morley was a Republican.  George Baker was a Republican.  David Duke still is a Republican.  Owen Brewster was a Republican opposed by elements in his own party (see Maine above).  All of them got elected into office with Klan backing, as Governors, Senators, a Congressman and a Mayor.
> 
> Matter of fact virtually the entire state government of Indiana was both Republican and Klan, until this went down---
> 
> ​
> NONE of which leads us to any conclusion without employing a Composition Fallacy.  Too bad you're too damned stupid to understand what that means.
Click to expand...



"Virtually the entire white South were Democrats."

Nah.....just the racists.



Governor Clinton invited Orval Faubus to his inauguration and they exchanged an almost South American abrazo, embrace, http://www.booknotes.org/Watch/72551-1/Paul+Greenberg.aspx
Clinton’s mentor was J. William Fulbright, a vehement foe of integration who had voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1964.
Governor Orval Faubus, progressive New Deal Democrat, blocked the schoolhouse door to the Little Rock Central High School with the state’s National Guard rather than allow nine black students to attend. 
1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Lester Maddox Dies at 87; Segregationist Ex-Governor Leaves Complicated Legacy | HighBeam Business: Arrive Prepared
Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*:  The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:


"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia 

2.    1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’  Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv. 


Let's review"
The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship

You have always been a moron.


Any questions?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

I predict in 20 years Republicans will get like 20% of the vote.

Republicans have failed.

Republican ideals seem to be to do nothing, except when it comes to war.

Oh Liberals are supporting Liberal biases in public schools, Republican solution DO NOTHING.

Oh Liberals are supporting Illegal immigrants who will vote much more Democrat, Republican solution DO NOTHING.

Oh Liberals are calling Nazis as non-Socialists in our public schools, Republican solution DO NOTHING.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
Click to expand...






This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
Click to expand...


Fascism is unique in that it manages business for National interest... This is favorable, because this would end illegal immigrants, and the outsourcing of jobs which does nothing but props up potential enemies at the expense of national livelihood.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
Click to expand...



Every so often some attention-needing loon comes to the board claiming to be a Fascist, or a Communist, or some combination- as though we don't have enough Liberals....

...but it's like some ten year old running around with chaps and a cap pistol shouting 'bang, bang.'


But....it's fun shredding them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every so often some attention-needing loon comes to the board claiming to be a Fascist, or a Communist, or some combination- as though we don't have enough Liberals....
> 
> ...but it's like some ten year old running around with chaps and a cap pistol shouting 'bang, bang.'
> 
> 
> But....it's fun shredding them.
Click to expand...


The Republican solution is to  do nothing for all of our nations problems.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Where did it begin?

1. Elements of Enlightenment thought that led to the radicalism of the French Revolution, and later inspired Marxism and ideas about materialism, historical determinism and utopianism. also *tended to view religion in exclusively negative terms, and to put all emphasis on ideas about human perfection. *Gates of Vienna: Multiculturalism and the Enlightenment



a. *Therefore, there is a certain irony in that the mythology of the totalitarian ideologies, curiously enough, was based on the New Testament, specifically the Book of Revelation of St. John the Devine.* 


There is a people of God, and these are under attack, both from within (the city dwellers of Babylon, who have sunk into abominations) and from without (by the forces of Satan). Resistance will result in the war of Armageddon…with the extermination of the evil ones. But not without horrifying destruction. Then there will be the reign of Christ for a thousand years.




2. Sometime after the First World War, *the Babylon-Armageddon made its way into political theory. * Each version had a people of God, under attack. There was the proletariat for the Bolsheviks and Stalinists; the children of the Roman wolf for Mussolini’s Fascists; the Warriors of Christ the King for Franco’s Phalange, and the Aryan race for the Nazis. 
*"Terror and Liberalism,"chapter two, Paul Berman*



3.  the usual in totalitarian mythology: Utopia!
And, as always, another totalitarian movement that rose up in rebellion against the values of the West. Of course, if his vision became fact, the vanguard of believers was going to have to take stern action to bring about a fuller observance of sharia, the reality would be, as usual, *a police state, even if it were a police state claiming to be enforcing ‘freedom.’ 
*
Now... governance also resulted in a police state?
Stalin's? Hitler's? Franco's? Mussolini's?


*4. Every totalitarian movement* proposed a total renovation of life, a view that the correct movement, with its sacrifices, would produce a new and better species of mankind.


5. BTW...
In 1969, Hillary Rodham gave the student commencement address at Wellesley in which she said that “ for too long our leaders have used politics as the art of making what appears to be impossible, possible….We’re not interested in social reconstruction; it’s human reconstruction.”
-http://www.wellesley.edu/PublicAffairs/Commencement/1969/053169hillary.html__

*Liberalism....America's version of the totalitarian movement.*


As the title of the thread teaches: Leftism, totalitarianism, Liberalism, Nazism, Fascism, Communism, Socialism, all the same origins, all the same endgame.

And none involve freedom for the individual.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
Click to expand...


Fascism has the best economic growth record, not Capitalism.

Franco used Fascist elements to create the best economic growth in 20th century Europe.

FDR used Fascist elements to create the best economic growth in 20th century America.

Nazi Fascists had an economic growth higher than FDR.

Peron used Fascist elements to create the biggest boom in Argentina's history.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Pogo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party" so there's not even a point made here.
> 
> Again as already noted earlier ---- it's instructive that the most fatally flawed partisan hacks insist we MUST take the name of the NSDAP as untouchable gospel and therefore "socialist", while simultaneously ass-uming the authority to take the name of the Democratic Party as some kind of play-doh to twist into whatever one wants.  But hey, what's a fallacy orgy without the participation of good ol' Double Standard.
> 
> Slavery has a sorry history of thousands of years on every continent, long long LONG before there were political parties or a nation here.  The transAtlantic version has existed for some 480 years, again long long LONG before there were parties, a country, or English speakers here.  And further ----------- slavery is a social construct, like FGM, and has nothing to do with political philosophies.
> 
> Fun fact: Martin van Buren, who organized Andrew Jackson's loose support network into the political party that still exists today much to the challenge of those who can't spell it, also ran for President on the Free Soil ticket.  That was a single-issue (Abolition) party before Republicans existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party"
> 
> This is the best obfuscation you can do?????
> 
> So....nothing here you can deny????
> 
> 
> " The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.
> 
> · Not one Democrat either in the House or the Senate voted for the 14th amendment declaring that former slaves were full citizens of the state in which they lived and were therefore entitled to all the rights and privileges of any other citizen in that state.
> 
> · Not a single one of the 56 Democrats in Congress voted for the 15th amendment that granted explicit voting rights to black Americans.
> 
> · *In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*
> 
> · George Wallace was a Democrat.
> 
> · Bull Connor was a Democrat.
> 
> · In the 19th century, Democrats prevented Black Americans from going to public school.
> 
> · In the 20th and 21st century Democrats prevented Black Americans trapped in failing schools from choosing a better school. In fact Democrats voted against the bill by 99%.
> 
> · Jim Crow laws, poll taxes, grandfather clauses, Literacy tests, white only primaries, and physical violence all came from the Democratic Party.
> 
> · Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills."
> http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you gotta admit.....you're really a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before FDR, Democrats, and Republicans were both uber-Capitalist, but Democrats were actually more socially Conservative.
Click to expand...


Somewhat true, somewhat not.  While there really wasn't such a thing as a "social conservatism" where religious and moral platitudes infect politics (that would come about in the 1970s), it's also true that William Jennings Bryan, the perennial Democratic presidential candidate, was decades later on the infamous side of the prosecution in the Scopes Monkey Trial arguing against the teaching of Evolution.  But the same Bryan in his efforts at the turn of the century was standing in opposition to the pro-corporate, pro-wealth, pro-aristocrat candidacy of McKinley and its inevitably attached penchant for imperialism (which would then manifest in Hawaìi, the Philippines, Cuba and Puerto Rico etc). 

Bryan and the Democrats had at that century's turn absorbed the Populist party and movement, whence came its association with those Klan enemies mentioned above --- immigrants, Jews, Catholics, women and labor unions, while the Republicans took on the interests of the wealthy, the corporations and the upper class.  Before those associations coalesced, the DP had been the party of "states rights" while the RP was the party of "big government". 

After FDR, the DP's commitment to commoners took a back seat to the priority of a permanent war economy ushered in by Truman.  Republicans found little to disagree with there and that became the shared focus of the Duopoly, the only contention between them being which party could out-war and out-bogeyman the other (enter McCarthy, a callous opportunist who had, like the Klan, been both a Republican and a Democrat depending on what served him at the time).

And here we the people are today left behind by both, a world where Democrats pretend to care about the common individual and Republicans pretend to care about the small business, while both genuflect before Wall Street and the MIC murmuring "yes masters, may we have another war, seeing as how it's so good for business and for getting elected".


----------



## Pogo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi's feelings are hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
Click to expand...


Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".





​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
Click to expand...


Oh those Liberal Founding Fathers, and their Naturalization Act of 1790 they created which said only free Whites of good character were to become U.S citizens.

Feminism increases the number of workers, and therefor undermine wages, therefor Feminism can be used as a tool for cheap labor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *KKK *and every iteration of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship is attributable to one party and one party only: the Democrat Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party" so there's not even a point made here.
> 
> Again as already noted earlier ---- it's instructive that the most fatally flawed partisan hacks insist we MUST take the name of the NSDAP as untouchable gospel and therefore "socialist", while simultaneously ass-uming the authority to take the name of the Democratic Party as some kind of play-doh to twist into whatever one wants.  But hey, what's a fallacy orgy without the participation of good ol' Double Standard.
> 
> Slavery has a sorry history of thousands of years on every continent, long long LONG before there were political parties or a nation here.  The transAtlantic version has existed for some 480 years, again long long LONG before there were parties, a country, or English speakers here.  And further ----------- slavery is a social construct, like FGM, and has nothing to do with political philosophies.
> 
> Fun fact: Martin van Buren, who organized Andrew Jackson's loose support network into the political party that still exists today much to the challenge of those who can't spell it, also ran for President on the Free Soil ticket.  That was a single-issue (Abolition) party before Republicans existed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Number one, there's no such thing as "the Democrat Party"
> 
> This is the best obfuscation you can do?????
> 
> So....nothing here you can deny????
> 
> 
> " The 13th Amendment to abolish slavery was voted for by 100% of the Republicans in congress and by 23% of the Democrats in congress.
> 
> · Not one Democrat either in the House or the Senate voted for the 14th amendment declaring that former slaves were full citizens of the state in which they lived and were therefore entitled to all the rights and privileges of any other citizen in that state.
> 
> · Not a single one of the 56 Democrats in Congress voted for the 15th amendment that granted explicit voting rights to black Americans.
> 
> · *In 1866 Democrats formed the Ku Klux Klan to pave the way for Democrats to regain control in the elections.*
> 
> · George Wallace was a Democrat.
> 
> · Bull Connor was a Democrat.
> 
> · In the 19th century, Democrats prevented Black Americans from going to public school.
> 
> · In the 20th and 21st century Democrats prevented Black Americans trapped in failing schools from choosing a better school. In fact Democrats voted against the bill by 99%.
> 
> · Jim Crow laws, poll taxes, grandfather clauses, Literacy tests, white only primaries, and physical violence all came from the Democratic Party.
> 
> · Between 1882 and 1964, 4,743 individuals were lynched. 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites. Republicans often led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and Democrats successfully blocked those bills."
> http://frederickdouglassrepublican.com/did-you-know/
> 
> 
> 
> Now....you gotta admit.....you're really a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before FDR, Democrats, and Republicans were both uber-Capitalist, but Democrats were actually more socially Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After FDR, the DP's commitment to commoners took a back seat to the priority of a permanent war economy ushered in by Truman. .
Click to expand...


War / Military funding is stimulus funding, no?

Amazing that many Americans think it's more acceptable to have stimulus funding War crush other nations, than to have stimulus funding Public works build up our nation.

Besides, Sweden, or Ireland, and some other nations in Europe seem to be doing pretty good economically without War, or much military funding.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^^^^ is what happens when a brainless buffoon tries to play at political scientist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism has the best economic growth record, not Capitalism.
> 
> Franco used Fascist elements to create the best economic growth in 20th century Europe.
> 
> FDR used Fascist elements to create the best economic growth in 20th century America.
> 
> Nazi Fascists had an economic growth higher than FDR.
> 
> Peron used Fascist elements to create the biggest boom in Argentina's history.
Click to expand...


Speaking up for Leftism:


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Rustic said:


> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.


*This is not what History records.  Hitler hated the Commies. *


----------



## PoliticalChic

Dan Stubbs said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not what History records.  Hitler hated the Commies. *
Click to expand...



Actually, it is, Danny


What you see as 'historical records' is simply sibling rivalry.





"As you may be able to guess from the Cyrillic writing accompanying it, it was a Soviet Swastika -- used by the Red Army in its early days. It was worn as a shoulder patch by some Soviet troops. The Swastika too was a socialist symbol long before Hitler became influential. Prewar socialists (including some American socialists) used it on the grounds that it has two arms representing two entwined letters "S" (for "Socialist"). So even Hitler's symbolism was Leftist."
HITLER WAS A SOCIALIST


 A year after Lenin's death, 1924, the NYTimes published a small article about a newly established party in Germany, the National Socialist Labor Party, which "...persists in believing that Lenin and Hitler can be compared or contrasted...*Dr. Goebell's....assertion that Lenin was the greatest man second only to Hitler....and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight....*" November 27, 1925.


Lenin, communist...Hitler, NationalSocialist..... "*the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight...."*





a. *Hitler and Stalin were allies *up until June 21, 1941, *Stalin provided the resources for the Blitzkrieg of Hitler,* and both attacked Poland, one from each side. 

September 1, 1939, Hitler attacked Poland....on September 17, Stalin attacks from the East. The Soviet radio transmitter in Minsk guided the Nazi bombers attacking Polish cities. 

Newsreel footage showed the Red Army in Nazi helmets, marching side by side with the SS. One photo shows the hammer and sickle along side the swastika.



Two Leftist programs, allies.


----------



## Pogo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> War / Military funding is stimulus funding, no?



It certainly can be, depending on the intended stimulee (Bell Helicopter, Blackwater, General Electric, Halliburton, Raytheon et al).  LBJ thought so.  Bush and The Dick Cheney really thought so.  Eisenhower and Dulles really thought so too, at least before Ike quipped "don't do what we just did" on his way out the door.

That's not to say however that any stimulus funding is military.  Clearly both FDR (1933) and O'bama (2009) launched stimuli that were domestically focused.




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Amazing that many Americans think it's more acceptable to have stimulus funding War crush other nations, than to have stimulus funding Public works build up our nation.



I think that stomach turned first with the racist torture atrocities in the Philippines, and then China, and then further with the unheard of chemical warfare and civilian bombing of what was then called the "Great War", oblivious to its setup for a second Great War necessitating Roman numerals to distinguish one from the next.  




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Besides, Sweden, or Ireland, and some other nations in Europe seem to be doing pretty good economically without War, or much military funding.



Indeed they do, agreed.
And it's an enormous economic burden -- we spend more on war toys than the next several nations (including China) combined.


----------



## Pogo

Dan Stubbs said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> *This is not what History records.  Hitler hated the Commies. *
Click to expand...


Indeed he did  His first political prisoners, in his first political prison camp (Dachau) were the communists and socialists that he had been beating up, via the SA ("brownshirts") to get his _opposition _out of the way of his path to power.  Again for the OP --- that word was _*opposition*_.

The same Hitler who paraded about with the "National Socialist Worker's Party" called those brownshirts the "Gymnastics and Sports Division" --- so much for propaganda terms.


----------



## JQPublic1

The Nazi party was not as socialist as you might think. And Hitler was definitely not a socialist. Hitler's right-wing ideology was evident from the moment he put on a German uniform to fight in WW1. Right wingers constantly remind us how
those who serve exemplify the highest order of right wing patriotism. Well, folks, Hitler served. And though detractors have downplayed any heroics attributed to him, he was close enough to the fighting to be hospitalized after a gas attack.  

So the obvious question arises:    how did a decorated right-wing military Patriot become involved with the. SUPPOSED National Socialist Party? Hint: for those who read his seminal treatise, Mein Kampf,  the answer is clear.
Therein, Hitler bares his soul and decries the evils of Communism and Jews. Karl Marx would not have recognized Mein Kampf as an adjunct to his philosophy. Nay, after reading it, 
he would have regarded Hitler as an enemy.

So, Hitler, the veteran patriot , brimming with jingoistic ideology and dangerous notions of racial superiority searched for an avenue to power. His choices? 

*The political quandry in Germany after WW1*

"For the first time in German history political parties had real power. They could determine policy and had patronage available for supporters. However, the large number of political parties made coalitions necessary and made it difficult to obtain and maintain legislative majorities. At times there were more than thirty political parties on the ballot although only about six commanded substantial voting blocs. Making life even more difficult for the Republic were extremist parties on both sides of the political spectrum who were opposed to the existence of the Republic itself. *The most important of these radical anti-Republican parties were the communists on the left and the National Socialists (Nazis) on the right. "*

Yes, according to Professor Paul Bookbinder, University of Massachusetts Boston, the Nazis were a right wing extremist party despite the socialist implications of the name. I concur based on the empirical evidence gleaned from the historians who recorded the RW extremist views of the Nazis... The scion of intolerance. Is all to frequently parented by RW populism and racism.

Of the three choices open to Hitler, the right wing Nazis were more closely aligned with the principles outlined in Mein Kampf. Hatred for the Jews was already pervasive among Christian Germans and there was nothing akin to Marxism about that.

Mein Kampf sold well and.through it, Hitler had tapped into the jingoistic fervor
whereas Jews and Conmunists represented all that was wrong with Germany. Hitler was able to enshrine himself as the top cause celebre of the right wing  populists movement. Whereas, he easily seduced the overlords of the NAZI party,
already inebriated by the spiked kool-aid of Mein Kampf.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> The Nazi party was not as socialist as you might think. And Hitler was definitely not a socialist. Hitler's right-wing ideology was evident from the moment he put on a German uniform to fight in WW1. Right wingers constantly remind us how
> those who serve exemplify the highest order of right wing patriotism. Well, folks, Hitler served. And though detractors have downplayed any heroics attributed to him, he was close enough to the fighting to be hospitalized after a gas attack.
> 
> So the obvious question arises:    how did a decorated right-wing military Patriot become involved with the. SUPPOSED National Socialist Party? Hint: for those who read his seminal treatise, Mein Kampf,  the answer is clear.
> Therein, Hitler bares his soul and decries the evils of Communism and Jews. Karl Marx would not have recognized Mein Kampf as an adjunct to his philosophy. Nay, after reading it,
> he would have regarded Hitler as an enemy.
> 
> So, Hitler, the veteran patriot , brimming with jingoistic ideology and dangerous notions of racial superiority searched for an avenue to power. His choices?
> 
> *The political quandry in Germany after WW1*
> 
> "For the first time in German history political parties had real power. They could determine policy and had patronage available for supporters. However, the large number of political parties made coalitions necessary and made it difficult to obtain and maintain legislative majorities. At times there were more than thirty political parties on the ballot although only about six commanded substantial voting blocs. Making life even more difficult for the Republic were extremist parties on both sides of the political spectrum who were opposed to the existence of the Republic itself. *The most important of these radical anti-Republican parties were the communists on the left and the National Socialists (Nazis) on the right. "*
> 
> Yes, according to Professor Paul Bookbinder, University of Massachusetts Boston, the Nazis were a right wing extremist party despite the socialist implications of the name. I concur based on the empirical evidence gleaned from the historians who recorded the RW extremist views of the Nazis... The scion of intolerance. Is all to frequently parented by RW populism and racism.
> 
> Of the three choices open to Hitler, the right wing Nazis were more closely aligned with the principles outlined in Mein Kampf. Hatred for the Jews was already pervasive among Christian Germans and there was nothing akin to Marxism about that.
> 
> Mein Kampf sold well and.through it, Hitler had tapped into the jingoistic fervor
> whereas Jews and Conmunists represented all that was wrong with Germany. Hitler was able to enshrine himself as the top cause celebre of the right wing  populists movement. Whereas, he easily seduced the overlords of the NAZI party,
> already inebriated by the spiked kool-aid of Mein Kampf.



Hitler said in many quotes that he was a Socialist, and anti-Capitalist, as well as also anti-Communist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialists and nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a. *Hitler and Stalin were allies *up until June 21, 1941, *Stalin provided the resources for the Blitzkrieg of Hitler,* and both attacked Poland, one from each side.
> 
> September 1, 1939, Hitler attacked Poland....on September 17, Stalin attacks from the East. The Soviet radio transmitter in Minsk guided the Nazi bombers attacking Polish cities.
> 
> Newsreel footage showed the Red Army in Nazi helmets, marching side by side with the SS. One photo shows the hammer and sickle along side the swastika.
> 
> 
> 
> Two Leftist programs, allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> [/
Click to expand...


The Nazi - Soviet alliance is a curious one, and a huge blunder on both sides, especially the Soviet side.

Even though a couple of years before WW2, Nazis had tried to get Poland to join the anti-Comintern Pact against the Soviet Union, and immediate before WW2 Soviets had tried to get Poland to allow an invasion of Nazi Germany through Polish soil.... Both which Poland rejected.

Ultimately in the Molotov-Ribbentrop pact Nazis, and Soviets worked together to divide Central - East Europe.

Beyond that the Soviets even supplied Nazis much of their war materials in the German - Soviet Credit Agreement, and German - Soviet Commercial Agreement.

But, an increasingly number of Poles have in recent decades have become anti-Democracy.
A growing number of Poles think that the Nazis, and Soviets chose might is right, a sort of military first approach over Democracy.

Max Kolonko a Polish commentator out of New York, specifically says while Poles chose Democracy Capitalism in the 1930's, Germans, and Soviets grew stronger by supporting Militaristic dictatorships.[/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> War / Military funding is stimulus funding, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly can be, depending on the intended stimulee (Bell Helicopter, Blackwater, General Electric, Halliburton, Raytheon et al).  LBJ thought so.  Bush and The Dick Cheney really thought so.  Eisenhower and Dulles really thought so too, at least before Ike quipped "don't do what we just did" on his way out the door.
> 
> That's not to say however that any stimulus funding is military.  Clearly both FDR (1933) and O'bama (2009) launched stimuli that were domestically focused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that many Americans think it's more acceptable to have stimulus funding War crush other nations, than to have stimulus funding Public works build up our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that stomach turned first with the racist torture atrocities in the Philippines, and then China, and then further with the unheard of chemical warfare and civilian bombing of what was then called the "Great War", oblivious to its setup for a second Great War necessitating Roman numerals to distinguish one from the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, Sweden, or Ireland, and some other nations in Europe seem to be doing pretty good economically without War, or much military funding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they do, agreed.
> And it's an enormous economic burden -- we spend more on war toys than the next several nations (including China) combined.
Click to expand...


The point is many Conservatives think that military spending is "Good stimulus for the economy"
but that public works is "Bad stimulus for the economy"

I don't think it really works that way, in proper doses stimulus spending is a very good thing for the economy.


----------



## JQPublic1

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi party was not as socialist as you might think. And Hitler was definitely not a socialist. Hitler's right-wing ideology was evident from the moment he put on a German uniform to fight in WW1. Right wingers constantly remind us how
> those who serve exemplify the highest order of right wing patriotism. Well, folks, Hitler served. And though detractors have downplayed any heroics attributed to him, he was close enough to the fighting to be hospitalized after a gas attack.
> 
> So the obvious question arises:    how did a decorated right-wing military Patriot become involved with the. SUPPOSED National Socialist Party? Hint: for those who read his seminal treatise, Mein Kampf,  the answer is clear.
> Therein, Hitler bares his soul and decries the evils of Communism and Jews. Karl Marx would not have recognized Mein Kampf as an adjunct to his philosophy. Nay, after reading it,
> he would have regarded Hitler as an enemy.
> 
> So, Hitler, the veteran patriot , brimming with jingoistic ideology and dangerous notions of racial superiority searched for an avenue to power. His choices?
> 
> *The political quandry in Germany after WW1*
> 
> "For the first time in German history political parties had real power. They could determine policy and had patronage available for supporters. However, the large number of political parties made coalitions necessary and made it difficult to obtain and maintain legislative majorities. At times there were more than thirty political parties on the ballot although only about six commanded substantial voting blocs. Making life even more difficult for the Republic were extremist parties on both sides of the political spectrum who were opposed to the existence of the Republic itself. *The most important of these radical anti-Republican parties were the communists on the left and the National Socialists (Nazis) on the right. "*
> 
> Yes, according to Professor Paul Bookbinder, University of Massachusetts Boston, the Nazis were a right wing extremist party despite the socialist implications of the name. I concur based on the empirical evidence gleaned from the historians who recorded the RW extremist views of the Nazis... The scion of intolerance. Is all to frequently parented by RW populism and racism.
> 
> Of the three choices open to Hitler, the right wing Nazis were more closely aligned with the principles outlined in Mein Kampf. Hatred for the Jews was already pervasive among Christian Germans and there was nothing akin to Marxism about that.
> 
> Mein Kampf sold well and.through it, Hitler had tapped into the jingoistic fervor
> whereas Jews and Conmunists represented all that was wrong with Germany. Hitler was able to enshrine himself as the top cause celebre of the right wing  populists movement. Whereas, he easily seduced the overlords of the NAZI party,
> already inebriated by the spiked kool-aid of Mein Kampf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler said in many quotes that he was a Socialist, and anti-Capitalist, as well as also anti-Communist.
Click to expand...

Just post one or two links to such quotes and I might be interested enough to investigate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi party was not as socialist as you might think. And Hitler was definitely not a socialist. Hitler's right-wing ideology was evident from the moment he put on a German uniform to fight in WW1. Right wingers constantly remind us how
> those who serve exemplify the highest order of right wing patriotism. Well, folks, Hitler served. And though detractors have downplayed any heroics attributed to him, he was close enough to the fighting to be hospitalized after a gas attack.
> 
> So the obvious question arises:    how did a decorated right-wing military Patriot become involved with the. SUPPOSED National Socialist Party? Hint: for those who read his seminal treatise, Mein Kampf,  the answer is clear.
> Therein, Hitler bares his soul and decries the evils of Communism and Jews. Karl Marx would not have recognized Mein Kampf as an adjunct to his philosophy. Nay, after reading it,
> he would have regarded Hitler as an enemy.
> 
> So, Hitler, the veteran patriot , brimming with jingoistic ideology and dangerous notions of racial superiority searched for an avenue to power. His choices?
> 
> *The political quandry in Germany after WW1*
> 
> "For the first time in German history political parties had real power. They could determine policy and had patronage available for supporters. However, the large number of political parties made coalitions necessary and made it difficult to obtain and maintain legislative majorities. At times there were more than thirty political parties on the ballot although only about six commanded substantial voting blocs. Making life even more difficult for the Republic were extremist parties on both sides of the political spectrum who were opposed to the existence of the Republic itself. *The most important of these radical anti-Republican parties were the communists on the left and the National Socialists (Nazis) on the right. "*
> 
> Yes, according to Professor Paul Bookbinder, University of Massachusetts Boston, the Nazis were a right wing extremist party despite the socialist implications of the name. I concur based on the empirical evidence gleaned from the historians who recorded the RW extremist views of the Nazis... The scion of intolerance. Is all to frequently parented by RW populism and racism.
> 
> Of the three choices open to Hitler, the right wing Nazis were more closely aligned with the principles outlined in Mein Kampf. Hatred for the Jews was already pervasive among Christian Germans and there was nothing akin to Marxism about that.
> 
> Mein Kampf sold well and.through it, Hitler had tapped into the jingoistic fervor
> whereas Jews and Conmunists represented all that was wrong with Germany. Hitler was able to enshrine himself as the top cause celebre of the right wing  populists movement. Whereas, he easily seduced the overlords of the NAZI party,
> already inebriated by the spiked kool-aid of Mein Kampf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler said in many quotes that he was a Socialist, and anti-Capitalist, as well as also anti-Communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just post one or two links to such quotes and I might be interested enough to investigate.
Click to expand...


7 Quotes That Prove Adolf Hitler Was A Proud Socialist


----------



## PoliticalChic

JQPublic1 said:


> The Nazi party was not as socialist as you might think. And Hitler was definitely not a socialist. Hitler's right-wing ideology was evident from the moment he put on a German uniform to fight in WW1. Right wingers constantly remind us how
> those who serve exemplify the highest order of right wing patriotism. Well, folks, Hitler served. And though detractors have downplayed any heroics attributed to him, he was close enough to the fighting to be hospitalized after a gas attack.
> 
> So the obvious question arises:    how did a decorated right-wing military Patriot become involved with the. SUPPOSED National Socialist Party? Hint: for those who read his seminal treatise, Mein Kampf,  the answer is clear.
> Therein, Hitler bares his soul and decries the evils of Communism and Jews. Karl Marx would not have recognized Mein Kampf as an adjunct to his philosophy. Nay, after reading it,
> he would have regarded Hitler as an enemy.
> 
> So, Hitler, the veteran patriot , brimming with jingoistic ideology and dangerous notions of racial superiority searched for an avenue to power. His choices?
> 
> *The political quandry in Germany after WW1*
> 
> "For the first time in German history political parties had real power. They could determine policy and had patronage available for supporters. However, the large number of political parties made coalitions necessary and made it difficult to obtain and maintain legislative majorities. At times there were more than thirty political parties on the ballot although only about six commanded substantial voting blocs. Making life even more difficult for the Republic were extremist parties on both sides of the political spectrum who were opposed to the existence of the Republic itself. *The most important of these radical anti-Republican parties were the communists on the left and the National Socialists (Nazis) on the right. "*
> 
> Yes, according to Professor Paul Bookbinder, University of Massachusetts Boston, the Nazis were a right wing extremist party despite the socialist implications of the name. I concur based on the empirical evidence gleaned from the historians who recorded the RW extremist views of the Nazis... The scion of intolerance. Is all to frequently parented by RW populism and racism.
> 
> Of the three choices open to Hitler, the right wing Nazis were more closely aligned with the principles outlined in Mein Kampf. Hatred for the Jews was already pervasive among Christian Germans and there was nothing akin to Marxism about that.
> 
> Mein Kampf sold well and.through it, Hitler had tapped into the jingoistic fervor
> whereas Jews and Conmunists represented all that was wrong with Germany. Hitler was able to enshrine himself as the top cause celebre of the right wing  populists movement. Whereas, he easily seduced the overlords of the NAZI party,
> already inebriated by the spiked kool-aid of Mein Kampf.





You couldn't be more wrong.
You could try to be, but you wouldn't succeed.

Now....let's focus on the socialist programs of Adolph Hitler.


1. "After he was released in 1924, Hitler used the rest of the 1920’s to consolidate the Nazis and turn them into a nationwide movement. The SA (known colloquially as Brownshirts) were reorganized into an effective force of street activists, Hitler established his own national daily newspaper, the _Völkischer Beobachter_, and continued to build his following and *spread his message of nationalism mixed with progressive social policies. The Nazi banner is a superb symbol of Hitler’s ideology – the red banner of socialism with the Aryan nationalist symbol of the swastika in the middle."*
Adolf Hitler – Progressive Pioneer


2. Hitler's Socialist programs:

a) Highly Subsidized International vacation trips.

b) Between 1933-1938 Strength through Joy (KDF) movement Organized 134,000 theater and concert events for 32 million people. 2 million people went on cruises and weekend trips and 11 million went on theater trips.

c) Nazis ensured that every citizen had a Radio.

d) 5 day week.

e) Free Public Health.

f) Trade Unions were banned. All workers had to join German labor Front. Strikes for higher wages were banned. People who refused to work were imprisoned. With fall in Inflation, purchasing power increased and wages actually fell. 

g) Large factories had to provide rest areas, cafeterias, dressing rooms, even playing fields and swimming pools

h) They also banned "lock outs" for industries. No "reverse strikes"for them either. 
LIES YOUR TEACHER TAUGHT YOU: Nazi Hitler Economic Social and Political Policies



Nazis and Communists, Socialists and Fascists, Liberals and Progressives.....all six are Leftwing......


Sooooo.... *never let anyone tell you that hoary old tale...'Communism, Leftwing, ......Nazis, Rightwing.*

*Both, as clearly proven in this thread, are Leftwing.*




One more nail in your coffin?


3. "The *Nationalsozialistische Volkswohlfahrt* (NSV), meaning *"National Socialist People's Welfare", was a social welfare organization during the Third Reich.* The NSV was established in 1933,.... The NSV became established as the single Nazi Party welfare organ in May 1933.[1] *.... the programme was massively expanded, so that the régime deemed it worthy to be called the "greatest social institution in the world."* One method of expansion was to absorb, or in NSDAP parlance coordinate, already existing but non-Nazi charity organizations. NSV was the second largest Nazi group organization by 1939, second only to the German Labor Front.


*The National Socialists provided a plethora of social welfare programs under the Nazi* concept of Volksgemeinschaft which promoted the collectivity of a “people’s community” where citizens would sacrifice themselves for the greater good. The NSV operated “8,000 day-nurseries” by 1939, and funded holiday homes for mothers, distributed additional food for large families, and was involved with a “wide variety of other facilities.”[4]


*The Nazi social welfare provisions* included old age insurance, rent supplements, unemployment and disability benefits, old-age homes, interest-free loans for married couples, along with healthcare insurance, which was not decreed mandatory until 1941[5]One of the NSV branches, the Office of Institutional and Special Welfare, was responsible “for travellers’ aid at railway stations; relief for ex-convicts; ‘support’ for re-migrants from abroad; assistance for the physically disabled, hard-of-hearing, deaf, mute, and blind; relief for the elderly, homeless and alcoholics; and the fight against illicit drugs and epidemics.”


*These social welfare programs represented a Hitlerian endeavor* to lift the community above the individual while promoting the wellbeing of all bona fide citizens. As Hitler told a reporter in 1934, he was determined to give Germans “the highest possible standard of living.” National Socialist People's Welfare - Wikipedia



And you say???


----------



## PoliticalChic

Pogo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your profession, besides being a brutish anti-Racist fail-troll?
> 
> You don't seem to work, or do much of anything.... Because all day you're here.
> 
> Which seems to be the same as here, you don't debate, or bring anything up worthwhile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
Click to expand...



"Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."

Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
Who knew?


1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.

2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
Click to expand...


The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.

Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia

The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".

Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States

Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:


Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polish Nazi is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
Click to expand...

That is national socialism not liberal socialism.  Liberal socialism is to the left of national socialism.


----------



## danielpalos

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
Click to expand...

What about a health care charter, regulated by Congress?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Capitalism is a necessary condition for liberty and political freedom. This is the explanation for Liberalism's antipathy to capitalism.


The essential service and voluntary acceptance aspects of capitalism reflect our Judeo-Christian foundations, far more than the dictatorial basis of socialism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

I call Samuel Clemens as my next witness.


There is a poignant quote from Mark Twain that reflects the essence of the title of this thread:

"For England must not fall: it would mean an inundation of Russian & German political degradations which would envelop the globe & steep it in a sort of Middle-Age night & slaverly which would last till Christ comes again--which I hope he will not do; he made trouble enough before."
- Letter to W. D. Howells, January 25, 1900
Mark Twain


Russian and German political degradations which would envelop the globe and steep it in a sort of Middle-Age night and slaverly....


Of course, Twain understood the Germanic origins of both communism and Nazism....and, therefore, Progressivism.
England represents the origins of our Founders' thinking, and, in fact, of the law as practiced in this nation.


In Europe, it is the Civil Law tradition. The Inquisition, Renaissance, the Napoleonic Code, and the Holocaust are all, in part, an outgrowth of the _lex regia: “The will of the prince has the force of law.”( Quod principi placuit, legis haget vigorem) _

 Today, European law gives preeminence to legislatures, the institution that drafted the statute prevails*.

 In Anglo-American Common Law tradition*, the institution that interprets and adjudicates the statute has the final word. Due to the absence of a jury, and the deference to whomever writes the laws, Civil Law tradition is friendlier to tyrannical regimes than the Common Law tradition.


----------



## danielpalos

A federal charter would mean federal regulation in that market.


----------



## PoliticalChic

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a Nazi, as I mentioned before to you specifically I'm anti-German, and therefor can't be a Nazi.
> 
> You don't get anything do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
Click to expand...



History.....that suggests what....that the Founders were socialists?

Absurd.


Surprised that you didn't mention this yesterday....the anniversary (1674) 
....John Sobieski is elected by the szlachta to be the King of Poland. Popular among his subjects, he was also a brilliant military commander, most famous for the victory over the Turks in the 1683 Battle of Vienna. (9/12).  

For his victories over the Ottoman Empire, he was dubbed by the Turks the "Lion of Lechistan."


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've claimed to be a Fascist...which makes you only slightly different than any of these other totalitarians:
> Communists, Nazis, Liberals, Progressives or Socialists.
> 
> 
> And worthy of exactly the same disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> History.....that suggests what....that the Founders were socialists?
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> 
> Surprised that you didn't mention this yesterday....the anniversary (1674)
> ....John Sobieski is elected by the szlachta to be the King of Poland. Popular among his subjects, he was also a brilliant military commander, most famous for the victory over the Turks in the 1683 Battle of Vienna. (9/12).
> 
> For his victories over the Ottoman Empire, he was dubbed by the Turks the "Lion of Lechistan."
Click to expand...

The Founders introduced some socialism into their new America, and the Framers left the door open for more.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> History.....that suggests what....that the Founders were socialists?
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> 
> Surprised that you didn't mention this yesterday....the anniversary (1674)
> ....John Sobieski is elected by the szlachta to be the King of Poland. Popular among his subjects, he was also a brilliant military commander, most famous for the victory over the Turks in the 1683 Battle of Vienna. (9/12).
> 
> For his victories over the Ottoman Empire, he was dubbed by the Turks the "Lion of Lechistan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Founders introduced some socialism into their new America, and the Framers left the door open for more.
Click to expand...




This is your attempted explanation for becoming a socialist????

Dummmmmmmmmbbbbbbb.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is necessary for a socially Conservative environment, and to secure nationhood.
> 
> The Capitalist individualist says that it's the individual freedom of Capitalists to hire illegal immigrants for cheap labor, to support Feminism for cheap labor, that outsourcing jobs is individual freedom, and that it's also the individual freedom for Hollywood, academia, and media Jews to push Liberalism into the mainstream.
> 
> You, and your Republican ilk have no real solutions, your solution is to do nothing, which allows Liberalism to fester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> History.....that suggests what....that the Founders were socialists?
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> 
> Surprised that you didn't mention this yesterday....the anniversary (1674)
> ....John Sobieski is elected by the szlachta to be the King of Poland. Popular among his subjects, he was also a brilliant military commander, most famous for the victory over the Turks in the 1683 Battle of Vienna. (9/12).
> 
> For his victories over the Ottoman Empire, he was dubbed by the Turks the "Lion of Lechistan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Founders introduced some socialism into their new America, and the Framers left the door open for more.
Click to expand...


I lost you when you said a limited Federal government with clearly enumerated powers was "Socialist"

Please explain


----------



## regent

CrusaderFrank said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on, so it really has no need to be "pushed" or "fester".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​But please do essplain --- how does one "support Feminism for cheap labor"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liberalism is what this country and its Constitution is built on,..."
> 
> Sooooo....you're a liar as well as a moron?
> Who knew?
> 
> 
> 1. This is the liberalism that the nation and the Constitution was founded on:
> Individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 2. This is the Liberalism/Socialism that your fake liberalism is based on:
> The collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Founding Fathers apparently had a healthcare act, and Corporate regulations.
> 
> Marine Hospital Service - Wikipedia
> 
> The Service was created by the act of the 5th United States Congress, which was signed into law on 16 July 1798 by President John Adams. The Act required the Department of the Treasury to "provide for the relief and maintenance of disabled seamen." This Act led to the formation of several loosely controlled hospitals at sea and river ports all across the United States, which was officially the Marine-Hospital Fund. The Act specified the revenue for the Hospital Fund to come from the merchant seamen. The Congressional Act of 1798 was signed into law by President John Adams. It created a tax of 20 cents each month to be withheld from seamen’s wages for support of marine hospitals. The money was paid to the U.S. Collector of Customs. The Act was expanded in 1799 to include all "officers, seamen and marines of the navy of the United States".
> 
> Our Hidden History of Corporations in the United States
> 
> Initially, the privilege of incorporation was granted selectively to enable activities that benefited the public, such as construction of roads or canals. Enabling shareholders to profit was seen as a means to that end. The states also imposed conditions (some of which remain on the books, though unused) like these*:
> 
> 
> Corporate charters (licenses to exist) were granted for a limited time and could be revoked promptly for violating laws.
> Corporations could engage only in activities necessary to fulfill their chartered purpose.
> Corporations could not own stock in other corporations nor own any property that was not essential to fulfilling their chartered purpose.
> Corporations were often terminated if they exceeded their authority or caused public harm.
> Owners and managers were responsible for criminal acts committed on the job.
> Corporations could not make any political or charitable contributions nor spend money to influence law-making.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> History.....that suggests what....that the Founders were socialists?
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> 
> Surprised that you didn't mention this yesterday....the anniversary (1674)
> ....John Sobieski is elected by the szlachta to be the King of Poland. Popular among his subjects, he was also a brilliant military commander, most famous for the victory over the Turks in the 1683 Battle of Vienna. (9/12).
> 
> For his victories over the Ottoman Empire, he was dubbed by the Turks the "Lion of Lechistan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Founders introduced some socialism into their new America, and the Framers left the door open for more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lost you when you said a limited Federal government with clearly enumerated powers was "Socialist"
> 
> Please explain
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Hitler was a Republican

Believe me


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me




You're not a Rightwinger

Believe me.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
Click to expand...


Republicans hated FDR
Hitler hated FDR

Therefore, Republicans are Nazis

Connect the dots


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
Click to expand...




"Hitler hated FDR"

Of course he didn't.
Dictators stick together.


The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”

In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.


“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’

Is there anything you don't lie about?


Anything?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
Click to expand...

Nice try Frau Braun

After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow

Republicans = Nazis


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
Click to expand...



Let's see....
Me:
a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


or 

Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.



How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
Click to expand...

If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
Click to expand...




rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
Click to expand...



Let's see....
Me:
a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


or 

Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.



How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a Republican
> 
> Believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
Click to expand...

we have alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror now.


----------



## rightwinger

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
Click to expand...

Republicans were so closely aligned with the Nazis that their 1936 party platform included invading the Sudetanland


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans were so closely aligned with the Nazis that their 1936 party platform included invading the Sudetanland
Click to expand...





The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”

In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” *cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.


“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’

Is there anything you don't lie about?


----------



## rightwinger

During the worst times of the Nazi Reich, when all else appeared lost

Hitler would ask himself.......What would Republucans do?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> During the worst times of the Nazi Reich, when all else appeared lost
> 
> Hitler would ask himself.......What would Republucans do?




Why did Roosevelt have such an undying love for Hitler and Stalin?

Why?

And....why do you lie in every post?

Why?


----------



## rightwinger

Hitler banned the Jews
Republicans banned the Muslims

Republicans = Nazis


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Hitler banned the Jews
> Republicans banned the Muslims
> 
> Republicans = Nazis


Why did Roosevelt have such an undying love for Hitler and Stalin?

Why?

And....why do you lie in every post?

Why?


Why can't you answer those questions?


----------



## rightwinger

Fascists impressed with pompous posing and posturing







Republicans impressed with pompous posing and posturing


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Fascists impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans impressed with pompous posing and posturing





Why did FDR take Mussolini's entire program and call it 'the New Deal'?

1. " It is a fact that none of the New Dealers were constitutionalists. Roosevelt's economist, Rexford Tugwell said: Any people who must be governed according to the written codes of an instrument which defines the spheres of individual and group, state and federal actions must expect to suffer from the constant maladjustment of progress. A life' which changes and a constitution for governance which does not must always raise questions which are difficult for solution." Manly, 'The Twenty Year Revolution,"


2. Tugwell was opposed to any private business not controlled by the government. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described." 
Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."  The NRA was copied from Mussolini's corporative system.

a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.

*b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington*

*until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." *
Manly, Op. Cit.



Next.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*




It's the Big Lie. It is so absurd that it causes some to actually believe that a centrally planned and managed economy under an authoritarian state with no respect for private property or individual rights is "right wing."

Sort of like saying that a long scaled creature with no legs, a forked tongue that lays eggs is a dog.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Russ Alllah Gehry said:


> Afraid not. The Nazis are off-the-scale right, always were, period, have a nice weekend, the end.
> 
> Not this one again. The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Conservatives.
> 
> youse guys are playing with semen-antics
> 
> European Socialists and American Nazis are incestuous soulmates... really two sides of the same coin.
> 
> ...



DERP

See my sig.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rightwinger said:


> Hitler banned the Jews
> Republicans banned the Muslims
> 
> Republicans = Nazis



Fascist democrats banned the Christians

Democrats = Nazis


----------



## rightwinger

Democrats defeated the Fascists

Republicans opposed them


----------



## regent

Karl Marx was a conservative and an admirer of America's Republican party. Marx and Lincoln exchanged letters during the Civil War.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Rightwinger
> 
> Believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans hated FDR
> Hitler hated FDR
> 
> Therefore, Republicans are Nazis
> 
> Connect the dots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hitler hated FDR"
> 
> Of course he didn't.
> Dictators stick together.
> 
> 
> The National Socialists hailed these ‘relief measures’ in ways you will recognize:
> May 11, 1933, the Nazi newspaper Volkischer Beobachter, (People’s Observer): “Roosevelt’s Dictatorial Recovery Measures.”
> And on January 17, 1934, “We, too, as German National Socialists are looking toward America…” and *“Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’*
> And “[Roosevelt], too demands that collective good be put before individual self-interest. Many passages in his book ‘Looking Forward’ could have been written by a National Socialist….one can assume that he feels considerable affinity with the National Socialist philosophy.”
> The paper also refers to “…the fictional appearance of democracy.”
> 
> In 1938, American ambassador Hugh R. Wilson reported to FDR his conversations with Hitler: *“Hitler then said that he had watched with interest the methods which you, Mr. President, have been attempting to adopt for the United States…. I added that you were very much interested in certain phases of the sociological effort, notably for the youth and workmen, which is being made in Germany…” * cited in “Franklin D. Roosevelt and Foreign Affairs,” vol.2, p. 27.
> 
> 
> “Roosevelt’s adoption of National Socialist strains of thought in his economic and social policies” comparable to Hitler’s own dictatorial ‘Fuhrerprinzip.’
> 
> Is there anything you don't lie about?
> 
> 
> Anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice try Frau Braun
> 
> After your repeated condemnations of FDR for fighting the Nazis, your protestations ring shallow
> 
> Republicans = Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see....
> Me:
> a. individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Nazis, Liberals, Progressives, Fascists, Socialists, Communists and you:
> b. the collective, command and control regulation of private industry, and overarching government that can order every aspect of the private citizen's life....right down to control of his thoughts and speech.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Brown Shirt fitting you, liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Hitler were alive today.....He would be voting Republican
Click to expand...


Probably, since he was a huge fan of Abraham Lincoln's dictatorship, and especially his and his generals and their enthusiasm for mass murder and 'total war'.


----------



## Picaro

The black shirts and Nazis referred to themselves as 'Third Positionists'; they didn't consider themselves to be right wing conservatives nor left wing communists, so everybody can make up what they want re them. I think it's pretty clear Hitler didn't really care what the intellectuals thought about anything and just did what suited himself, same as Mao or Wilhelm II did, or most dictators do.

I think Tito was the only real standout as a competent politician from that era; he had his hands full with all kinds of lunatic ethnic nationalists running around, and I don't see any particular ideology being very effective in his corner of the world, yet he managed to do as well as could be expected under the circumstances.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> The black shirts and Nazis referred to themselves as 'Third Positionists'; they didn't consider themselves to be right wing conservatives nor left wing communists, so everybody can make up what they want re them. I think it's pretty clear Hitler didn't really care what the intellectuals thought about anything and just did what suited himself, same as Mao or Wilhelm II did, or most dictators do.
> 
> I think Tito was the only real standout as a competent politician from that era; he had his hands full with all kinds of lunatic ethnic nationalists running around, and I don't see any particular ideology being very effective in his corner of the world, yet he managed to do as well as could be expected under the circumstances.





Here is a little quiz that will show just how wrong you are:


Let's begin with definitions.
Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....

1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life

9. Which restricts free speech and thought?

10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”



And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.

*They are all the same in their ultimate plan for society: a totalitarian regime with the peons marching lock-step.*



Nazism

Communism

Socialism

Fascism

Progressivism

Liberalism






How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
Right....none of 'em.
Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.


----------



## regent

Did the German industrialists support Hitler?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> Did the German industrialists support Hitler?




*"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian


*1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*


*2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*


3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.


4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."


Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....all with the very same views and objectives.

In America, these views can be laid at the feet of Franklin Roosevelt.*


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> Did the German industrialists support Hitler?



Yes, they did; that's why he tossed the Strasserites under the bus within hours after he got their support, particularly of the Kruppe networks. A former Kruppe manager was chief of the Prussian Police, a man Hitler courted and won support from, an important man in a time when the Army was effectively useless an unable to oppose the street gangs and private armies over-running the country, due to a very bad idea determined at Versailles. He forced union wages to barely subsistence levels, and put Gestapo operatives on shop floors all over Germany to keep them from slow-downs and strikes.

One of the better books on life in Germany under Nazi administration:

Inside Nazi Germany | Yale University Press

His book on the Wiemar Republic is also very good. Reading them in order of the timeline from the end of WW I to WW II is highly recommended.


----------



## Picaro

PoliticalChic said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black shirts and Nazis referred to themselves as 'Third Positionists'; they didn't consider themselves to be right wing conservatives nor left wing communists, so everybody can make up what they want re them. I think it's pretty clear Hitler didn't really care what the intellectuals thought about anything and just did what suited himself, same as Mao or Wilhelm II did, or most dictators do.
> 
> I think Tito was the only real standout as a competent politician from that era; he had his hands full with all kinds of lunatic ethnic nationalists running around, and I don't see any particular ideology being very effective in his corner of the world, yet he managed to do as well as could be expected under the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little quiz that will show just how wrong you are:
> 
> 
> Let's begin with definitions.
> Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....
> 
> 1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
> 2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
> 3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
> 4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
> 5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
> 6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
> 7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
> 8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life
> 
> 9. Which restricts free speech and thought?
> 
> 10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.
> 
> *They are all the same in their ultimate plan for society: a totalitarian regime with the peons marching lock-step.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism
> 
> Communism
> 
> Socialism
> 
> Fascism
> 
> Progressivism
> 
> Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
> Right....none of 'em.
> Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.
Click to expand...


Now you're just getting even more ridiculous. Ann Coulter is *not* a scholar of any kind, FYI.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The black shirts and Nazis referred to themselves as 'Third Positionists'; they didn't consider themselves to be right wing conservatives nor left wing communists, so everybody can make up what they want re them. I think it's pretty clear Hitler didn't really care what the intellectuals thought about anything and just did what suited himself, same as Mao or Wilhelm II did, or most dictators do.
> 
> I think Tito was the only real standout as a competent politician from that era; he had his hands full with all kinds of lunatic ethnic nationalists running around, and I don't see any particular ideology being very effective in his corner of the world, yet he managed to do as well as could be expected under the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little quiz that will show just how wrong you are:
> 
> 
> Let's begin with definitions.
> Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....
> 
> 1. Which stem from the works of Karl Marx?
> 2. Which is a form of command and control big government?
> 3. Which has no problem with genocide, actual or figurative, as an accepted procedure on its political enemies?
> 4. Which is based on the collective over the individual?
> 5. Which oppresses and/or slaughters its own citizens as pro forma (including depriving them of a living)....?
> 6. Which represents totalitarian governance?
> 7. Which believes that mandating/dictating every aspect of their citizen's lives is their prerogative?
> 8. Which aims for an all-encompassing state that centralizes power to perfect human nature by controlling every aspect of life
> 
> 9. Which restricts free speech and thought?
> 
> 10. Which can be summed up in Hegel's “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of obeying without protest”
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, they all are do...they are all consubstantial.
> 
> *They are all the same in their ultimate plan for society: a totalitarian regime with the peons marching lock-step.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nazism
> 
> Communism
> 
> Socialism
> 
> Fascism
> 
> Progressivism
> 
> Liberalism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about pointing out which of them are defenders of religious, political, and economic freedom, and recognize the individual as the most important element of society?
> Right....none of 'em.
> Only right wing philosophies...i.e., conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just getting even more ridiculous. Ann Coulter is *not* a scholar of any kind, FYI.
Click to expand...




Gee....you haven't been right since disco died.


"With Coulter, I did the same thing when reading her books. I investigated several of her claims. The difference is, with everyone else I found an error within the first few issues I investigated. With Coulter, I never found an error, so I decided she was a good scholar. 



To be objective, I used a random method. I'd already tried checking things that stood out to me. This time I investigated *10 random footnotes* from her books. For each one, I picked a book, then I selected a chapter with a random number generator, then I went to the footnotes for that chapter and selected one with a random number generator. Whatever was randomly chosen, I committed to investigate it and reach a conclusion, even if it was hard; reselecting any footnotes would compromise objectivity. 

This is not a perfect approach. If 1% of Coulter's footnotes are mistaken, I could miss it. Maybe she approaches her columns with a different respect for scholarship than the books I'm checking (why?). Maybe she has mistakes with no footnote. If I missed something, please tell me (with specifics!). Leave a comment below or email me curi@curi.us 

In my experience, I often find scholarship errors within the first three things I check for an author. Because errors are so common, I think a spot check like this is valuable. If you doubt how common errors are, I recommend you fact check some other authors. Plus, I've already read Coulter's books and checked a few claims I found suspicious, so adding random checking provides good variety and objectivity. And, while reading, I already had the opportunity to spot claims in her books that should have a footnote but don't, or notice other issues. 

I checked 10 randomly selected footnotes from 5 Ann Coulter books. For each one, I present my analysis below and I score Coulter's scholarship from 0 to 5 points. Her final average score was 5, which is perfect. (I decided on the scoring system before I started.) I found no scholarship errors. Well done! 

In addition to fact checking Coulter myself, I also reviewed other people's criticism and fact checking of Coulter. Click through for details; in summary, their own scholarship was terrible. Also, my friend fact checked one random Coulter cite I gave him, which was correct."
Curiosity – Fact Checking Ann Coulter



Sooo......turns out you're a dishonest, slanderous windbag....




Reviewing her critics: Curiosity – Reviewing Ann Coulter's Critics



a fact check of an attack on Coulter's scholarship. Read it if you want: Fact Checking Al Franken


----------



## Picaro

lol you don't 'fact check' squat. Quit lying already. lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NYcarbineer said:


> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.



yep


NYcarbineer said:


> This one again.  The OP is going to convince us that JFK and RFK were Nazis.



Naw she only has an obsession over FDR admitting HIS corruption but when you post evidence of how the republicans are equally corrupt-she does this- everytime.

check out this thread here.

Democrats Never Met A Communist....

she talks about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but when i posted facts that Ike liked the communist as well in post# 432 here of mine,that is exactly what she did,this-

and she doesnt even have me on ignore is whats REALLY funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*



Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.

Like clockwork,you are soooo predictable. there goes your obsession with FDR again as always. I knew you could not mention nazis without talking about him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,

yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic






_As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_



as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> lol you don't 'fact check' squat. Quit lying already. lol




Watch how easily I prove you to be our best source of greenhouse gases: Scholar Coulter has authored a dozen best sellers.


Which ones have you read?


----------



## PoliticalChic

rightwinger said:


> Hitler banned the Jews
> Republicans banned the Muslims
> 
> Republicans = Nazis




FDR joined his brother in arms, Adolph Hitler, in his hatred of Jews.

1. "... *Roosevelt’s embedded anti-Semitism* was not confined to jokes. It was displayed in the *refusal of the American government in 1939 to admit the desperate refugees on board the S.S. St. Louis*_,_who were returned to Germany [to their deaths] – or to even fill the quotas that authorized the limited admission of Germans.

It was revealed in American government suppression of information about the mass murder of European Jews.


The White House [read 'Roosevelt'] *opposed a resolution to create the War Refugee Board* and delayed its establishment for fourteen months. 

*Orders to bomb railroad tracks leading to the extermination camps were never given, *although Nazi facilities merely five miles away were destroyed. And special American missions were launched to *rescue art treasures – and performing Lipizzaner horses."
[But not Jews.]*
Betrayal: FDR and the Jews



a."However, it can be argued that because of his very outspoken and domineering mother who clearly possessed a strong streak of anti-Semitism, FDR couldn't help his underlying prejudice regarding Jews.  As described in an entry of January 27, 1942, Henry Morganthau Diaries, "Roosevelt proclaimed to a shocked Crowley (Catholic Economist and wartime Alien Property Custodian): Leo*, you know this is a Protestant country, and the Catholics and the Jews are here on sufferance. * This comment exemplifies FDR's upbringing among America's Protestant elite and how it most likely perpetuated a belief system that explains his aloofness from the crimes that were committed against Jews during the Holocaust."                                  Roosevelt



2 ." Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews

[The Spirit of St. Louis was built in San Diego by Ryan Airlines, and while the name "Lindbergh Field" isn't official, it has stuck as a colloquial moniker. There have been some attempts to disassociate that name from the airport on the grounds that Lindbergh's antisemitism made him a terrible choice for the hero worship that naming the airport after him implies, especially because Lindbergh himself was the target of a virtual boycott after he opposed entering World War II and made disparaging remarks about Jews (even President Franklin Roosevelt claimed he could tell Lindbergh was a Nazi). What does the letter]





3. Interesting questions that an inquiring mind would have no trouble answering when considering Roosevelt's attitude toward other minorities....


"This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
Op. Cit.



Bet government school doesn't teach these facts, does it.
And lying low-lies....you....try to hide same.


True?


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime





Stop foaming at the mouth.

Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*


Great Britain already had the Soviets as an ally before the US entered the war against Germany..
The *Allies of World War II*, called the *United Nations* from the 1 January 1942 declaration, were the countries that together opposed the Axis powers during the Second World War (1939–1945). The Allies promoted the alliance as seeking to stop German, Japanese and Italian aggression.



At the start of the war on 1 September 1939, the Allies consisted of France, Poland and the United Kingdom, and dependent states, such as the British India. Within days they were joined by the independent Dominions of the British Commonwealth: Australia, Canada, New Zealand and South Africa.[1] After the start of the German invasion of North Europe till the Balkan Campaign, Netherlands, Belgium, Greece and Yugoslavia joined the Allies. After first having cooperated with Germany in invading Poland whilst remaining neutral in the Allied-Axis conflict, the Soviet Union perforce joined the Allies in June 1941 after being invaded by Germany.The United States provided war materiel and money all along, and officially joined in December 1941 after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. China had already been into a prolonged war with Japan since the Lugou Bridge Incidentof 1937, but officially joined the Allies in 1941.

Allies of World War II - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Great Britain already had the Soviets as an ally before the US entered the war against Germany..
> The *Allies of World War II*, called the *United Nations* from the 1 January 1942 declaration, were the countries that together opposed the Axis powers during the Second World War (1939–1945). The Allies promoted the alliance as seeking to stop German, Japanese and Italian aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> At the start of the war on 1 September 1939, the Allies consisted of France, Poland and the United Kingdom, and dependent states, such as the British India. Within days they were joined by the independent Dominions of the British Commonwealth: Australia, Canada, New Zealand and South Africa.[1] After the start of the German invasion of North Europe till the Balkan Campaign, Netherlands, Belgium, Greece and Yugoslavia joined the Allies. After first having cooperated with Germany in invading Poland whilst remaining neutral in the Allied-Axis conflict, the Soviet Union perforce joined the Allies in June 1941 after being invaded by Germany.The United States provided war materiel and money all along, and officially joined in December 1941 after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. China had already been into a prolonged war with Japan since the Lugou Bridge Incidentof 1937, but officially joined the Allies in 1941.
> 
> Allies of World War II - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




I know it's gilding the lily to prove you a liar.....you do that so well all by yourself...but....I challenged you to find any of my quotes that prove your lies

Now....which of your lies are you here to retract and apologize for?


1. "...all the brown people you discriminate against..."


2. "...your hate of brown people is well noted..."


3. "....you edited your original OP to exclude your use of brown people..."

Still waiting, you lying low-life.

Inauguration 'Brown-Out'???





And...another of your lies:

"I know, you are such a bitch when it comes to truth and honesty in positioning yourself,, and the demeaning manner you pretend to be white..."
The Danger of Democrats....



Or this diaphanous one?

Policlick likes coal, and black lung, and smog polluted skylines,

Green Energy Red In The Face



Still can't back up any of those?


Then you can return to the sewer where you belong, gnome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
Click to expand...


That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..

even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
Click to expand...



Did you just post this?

"In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,

yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"



And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> They weren't: both are Leftwing....as is Liberalism, Progressivism, Socialism and Fascism.
> 
> 
> 1. Where did they learn to fear truth?   Liberals, indoctrinated in government schools, hearing nothing but propaganda, raised to worship Franklin Roosevelt, look at the truth as though it were toxic.
> 
> 
> 2. But....to be a Liberal in good standing, this is the prescribed response when the facts run counter to their worldview: become irate, and attack, attack, attack
> 
> These were the retorts of the indoctrinated in a recent thread:
> 
> _Fascists hate Liberals, and visa versa._
> 
> _similarities between post 911 Evangelical/Tea Party Republicans and Fascists._
> 
> _LW being communist (not capitalist), RW being fascist (allied with corporations, capitalist) like Naziism._
> 
> _The Nazis may have had some quasi-socialist policies, but they were not socialists._
> 
> _The Nazis simply didn't have a strong economic ideology, in some ways they weren't even true fascists _
> 
> _capitalism thrived under the Nazis._
> 
> _Hitler and his gang took over a party with Socialist in its name. But when he took over Germany and turned it into a fascist dictatorship, it was anything but socialist._
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly Liberals all, and based on their comments, it is difficult to determine whether they are more incensed, or more ignorant.
> 
> 
> 3. *Here's the bottom line.*..and then I'll prove it: *Hitler and the Nazis were Leftwing.*
> Here's the reason for the propaganda assault by Liberals:
> Pre-WWII, Progressives, Liberals, Democrats, were hot to embrace communism, fascism, and the Nazis. In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin, Mussolini, and Hitler. He used Mussolini as his model for the New Deal.
> 
> 
> All six of these worldviews are based on the same, un-American view of individuals, individual rights and the final stage of social development.
> *All six are Leftwing...none are Rightwing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. "American progressives, for the most part, did not disavow fascism until the horrors of the Nazi Holocaust became manifest during World War II. After the war, those progressives who had praised Mussolini and Hitler in the 1920s and 1930s had no choice but to dissociate themselves from fascism. “Accordingly,” writes Jonah Goldberg, “leftist intellectuals redefined fascism as 'right-wing' and projected their own sins onto conservatives, even as they continued to borrow heavily from fascist and pre-fascist thought.” This progressive campaign to recast fascism as the "right-wing" antithesis of communism was aided by Joseph Stalin,..."
> Goldberg, Liberal Fascism
> 
> 
> 
> When one 'sibling' attacked another, June 21, 1941, FDR had to choose one over the other.
> *"Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington until Hitler became a menace to the Soviet Union."                                                                                                                                        Manly, "The Twenty Year Revolution," p. 48*
> 
> 
> 
> *As I promised.....I will prove the above in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> Great Britain already had the Soviets as an ally before the US entered the war against Germany..
> The *Allies of World War II*, called the *United Nations* from the 1 January 1942 declaration, were the countries that together opposed the Axis powers during the Second World War (1939–1945). The Allies promoted the alliance as seeking to stop German, Japanese and Italian aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> At the start of the war on 1 September 1939, the Allies consisted of France, Poland and the United Kingdom, and dependent states, such as the British India. Within days they were joined by the independent Dominions of the British Commonwealth: Australia, Canada, New Zealand and South Africa.[1] After the start of the German invasion of North Europe till the Balkan Campaign, Netherlands, Belgium, Greece and Yugoslavia joined the Allies. After first having cooperated with Germany in invading Poland whilst remaining neutral in the Allied-Axis conflict, the Soviet Union perforce joined the Allies in June 1941 after being invaded by Germany.The United States provided war materiel and money all along, and officially joined in December 1941 after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. China had already been into a prolonged war with Japan since the Lugou Bridge Incidentof 1937, but officially joined the Allies in 1941.
> 
> Allies of World War II - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


The British kept Stalin from total collapse. British arms, especially tanks, made the difference in the battle to save Moscow. British armor units allowed the Soviets to launch the main counter-offensives, and later on they made up the core armor units defending the Kursk Pocket, also allowing the Soviet the ability to launch offensives in the summer of 1943. Stalin would have had to sue for terms without the early British aid.


----------



## Picaro

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
Click to expand...


lol just pipe down; you've already established you're an idiot. No need to keep reminding us.

The Conspiratard Forum is three forums down, where you belong with this stupid ignorant rubbish. Go spam that forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Picaro said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol just pipe down; you've already established you're an idiot. No need to keep reminding us.
> 
> The Conspiratard Forum is three forums down, where you belong with this stupid ignorant rubbish. Go spam that forum.
Click to expand...


whatever paid shill. we both know you are just butthurt since i exposed your hero Ike and you could not refute those facts of mine about him on my thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
Click to expand...


whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.

Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.

and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.

 ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.

you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.

I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
Click to expand...



Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _As 2 million German women were being gang raped on Stalin's orders, Eisenhower partied with 'Uncle Joe' - atop Lenin's tomb!_
> 
> 
> 
> as i just proved in my previous post,you will talk about how the demo's never met a communist they did not like but despite the HUNDREDS of times I post this pic that Ike was pals with the communists as well,you do this- everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
Click to expand...


evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
Click to expand...




Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....consider yourself dissed and dismissed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Eisenhower was never my hero, nor have I ever authored a post claiming so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
Click to expand...



still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.

 I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.

I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not change the FACT that you have an obsession over FDR and you made a thread titled  "DEMOCRATS NEVER MET A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE"  talking about FDR being pals with Stalin and then when I posted that pic back than documenting how  future "REPUBLICAN"  president EISENHOWER was pals with him as well,pals with the communists,you ran off as you always do and you were also too cowardly to show your face back then knowing you were cornered with that fact  when i made my thread  back then called REPUBLICANS NEVER MEANT A COMMUNIST THEY DID NOT ADORE..
> 
> even fellow troll Moonglow who just posted,remembers that thread of mine and how you were too cowardly to show your face on that thread since it had proof of Ike,a "REPUBLICAN"  being buddies with him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
Click to expand...




Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
Click to expand...



as always,wont address FACTS that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to the communists that when proof is posted that Ike had ties to the communist as well,all we hear is evade mode ramblings from you on me accusing you of loving Ike REFUSING to address this photo as always.





Like clockwork,evade tactic.


oh and STILL no proof of your wild BS claims you made when I challenged you to provide evidence of your claims that I said your  posts on FDR was wrong either.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as always,wont address FACTS that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to the communists that when proof is posted that Ike had ties to the communist as well,all we hear is evade mode ramblings from you on me accusing you of loving Ike REFUSING to address this photo as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like clockwork,evade tactic.
> 
> 
> oh and STILL no proof of your wild BS claims you made that I said what you posted on FDR was wrong either.
Click to expand...




Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as always,wont address FACTS that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to the communists that when proof is posted that Ike had ties to the communist as well,all we hear is evade mode ramblings from you on me accusing you of loving Ike REFUSING to address this photo as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like clockwork,evade tactic.
> 
> 
> oh and STILL no proof of your wild BS claims you made that I said what you posted on FDR was wrong either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
Click to expand...


ah checkmate,the game is over.PC has been checkmated by LA RAM. l

she sees she cannot dispute my FACTS she has an obsession over FDR and the democrats ties to communists REFUSING to address facts i provided that REPUBLICAN Eisenhower had ties to Uncle Joe Stalin as well. PLUS she knows she has been caught LYING  that i said her information on FDR was wrong.

therefore she is the loser and I the winner by default of PC not addressing my evidence on Ike being pals with Stalin after she goes and talks about FDR being pals with uncle joe


as everyone can see,many people laugh at her obsession over FDR and the democrats and how she ignores Eisenhowers connection to them as well.they are all laughing at her in this thread i created that she was too much of a chickenshit coward to show her face in.

Republicans never me a communist they did not like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here as you can see is what the FIRST poster Moonglow said so very well in the first reply to my thread she was too much of a chickenshit coward to show her face on.he nailed it below.


She gets her jollies from distorting history, why her cut-n-paste jobs of The Heritage Foundation are the roots of her madness...

Republicans never me a communist they did not like.

THAT being the case,I rest my case,I proved that PC cannot back up her wild claims she made about me that i said her stuff on FDR was incorrect as proving in spades she runs off when i post that pic of Ikes ties to Stalin since it is a REPUBLICAN that has ties to the communist and not a democrat. because I proved that a REPUBLICAN had ties to the commmunists,THIS was her action below.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did FDR take Mussolini's entire program and call it 'the New Deal'?
> 
> 1. " It is a fact that none of the New Dealers were constitutionalists. Roosevelt's economist, Rexford Tugwell said: Any people who must be governed according to the written codes of an instrument which defines the spheres of individual and group, state and federal actions must expect to suffer from the constant maladjustment of progress. A life' which changes and a constitution for governance which does not must always raise questions which are difficult for solution." Manly, 'The Twenty Year Revolution,"
> 
> 
> 2. Tugwell was opposed to any private business not controlled by the government. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described."
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."  The NRA was copied from Mussolini's corporative system.
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington*
> 
> *until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." *
> Manly, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...

too late, political chic. Hoover already "took the fall" for the laziness of laissez-fair capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the German industrialists support Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian*
> Why Nazism Was Socialism and Why Socialism Is Totalitarian
> 
> 
> *1. ".... Nazi Germany was a socialist state, not a capitalist one. And ... socialism, understood as an economic system based on government ownership of the means of production, positively requires a totalitarian dictatorship.*
> 
> 
> *2. ... the word "Nazi" was an abbreviation for "der Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei — in English translation: the National Socialist German Workers' Party ... what should one expect the economic system of a country ruled by a party with "socialist" in its name to be but socialism?*
> 
> 
> 3. It is far more common to believe that it represented a form of capitalism, which is what the Communists and all other Marxists have claimed. The basis of the claim that Nazi Germany was capitalist was the fact that most industries in Nazi Germany appeared to be left in private hands.
> 
> 
> 4. . What Mises identified was that private ownership of the means of production existed _in name only_ under the Nazis and that the actual substance of ownership of the means of production resided in the German government. For it was _the German government_ and not the nominal private owners that exercised all of the _substantive powers of ownership_: it, not the nominal private owners, decided what was to be produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it was to be distributed, as well as what prices would be charged and what wages would be paid, and what dividends or other income the nominal private owners would be permitted to receive. *The position of the alleged private owners, Mises showed, was reduced essentially to that of government pensioners."
> 
> 
> Nazism, communism, socialism..Liberalism, Progressivism,.and fascism....all with the very same views and objectives.
> 
> In America, these views can be laid at the feet of Franklin Roosevelt.*
Click to expand...

national socialism is to the right of liberal socialism.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as always,wont address FACTS that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to the communists that when proof is posted that Ike had ties to the communist as well,all we hear is evade mode ramblings from you on me accusing you of loving Ike REFUSING to address this photo as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like clockwork,evade tactic.
> 
> 
> oh and STILL no proof of your wild BS claims you made that I said what you posted on FDR was wrong either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah checkmate,the game is over.PC has been checkmated by LA RAM. l
> 
> she sees she cannot dispute my FACTS she has an obsession over FDR and the democrats ties to communists REFUSING to address facts i provided that REPUBLICAN Eisenhower had ties to Uncle Joe Stalin as well. PLUS she knows she has been caught LYING  that i said her information on FDR was wrong.
> 
> therefore she is the loser and I the winner by default of PC not addressing my evidence on Ike being pals with Stalin after she goes and talks about FDR being pals with uncle joe
> 
> 
> as everyone can see,many people laugh at her obsession over FDR and the democrats and how she ignores Eisenhowers connection to them as well.they are all laughing at her in this thread i created that she was too much of a chickenshit coward to show her face in.
> 
> Republicans never me a communist they did not like.
Click to expand...



You should learn to take a hint.
You have been given far more than you deserve....

Hence:
Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

danielpalos said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did FDR take Mussolini's entire program and call it 'the New Deal'?
> 
> 1. " It is a fact that none of the New Dealers were constitutionalists. Roosevelt's economist, Rexford Tugwell said: Any people who must be governed according to the written codes of an instrument which defines the spheres of individual and group, state and federal actions must expect to suffer from the constant maladjustment of progress. A life' which changes and a constitution for governance which does not must always raise questions which are difficult for solution." Manly, 'The Twenty Year Revolution,"
> 
> 
> 2. Tugwell was opposed to any private business not controlled by the government. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described."
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."  The NRA was copied from Mussolini's corporative system.
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington*
> 
> *until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." *
> Manly, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too late, political chic. Hoover already "took the fall" for the laziness of laissez-fair capitalism.
Click to expand...



PC cant stand toe to toe in a debate.she knows perfectly well she would be laughed out of a courtroom if she debated the same way in a court of law as she does here refusing to addresss evidence.


as pretty much every poster here knows,she has an irrational obsession over FDR.

She makes a thread about how the communists never met a democrat they did not love, posting a  pic of that historic moment of FDR,churchill,and Stalin sitting together.Yet when SOMEONE ELSE posts a pic of Eisenhower, a REPUBLICAN being buddies of Stalin as i did,she cowardly runs off with her tail between her legs never talking about IKES relationship to Stalin as well since I exposed a REPUBLICAN never met a communist he did not like.


she has NO ANSWERS for this pic here just posting the same old evasive tactic ramblings that i said she was in love with Ike which is totally irrelevant to my point i am making.






as you can see,since this pic exposed Eisenhower,a REPUBLICANS ties to the communists,,she does this- in defeat knowing she has been checkmated by me and backed into a corner with nowhere to run..

since i cant get HER to talk about that pic,i am forced to talk to you about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

LA RAM FAN said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascists impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans impressed with pompous posing and posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did FDR take Mussolini's entire program and call it 'the New Deal'?
> 
> 1. " It is a fact that none of the New Dealers were constitutionalists. Roosevelt's economist, Rexford Tugwell said: Any people who must be governed according to the written codes of an instrument which defines the spheres of individual and group, state and federal actions must expect to suffer from the constant maladjustment of progress. A life' which changes and a constitution for governance which does not must always raise questions which are difficult for solution." Manly, 'The Twenty Year Revolution,"
> 
> 
> 2. Tugwell was opposed to any private business not controlled by the government. General Hugh Johnson was working with Tugwell on a bill to create the NRA, and gave Francis Perkins the book by Rafaello Viglione, "The Corporate State," in which the neat Italian system of dictatorship for the benefit of the people was glowingly described."
> Francis Perkins, "The Roosevelt I Knew."  The NRA was copied from Mussolini's corporative system.
> 
> a. Perkins questioned whether Johnson 'really understood the democratic process..." New Dealers had no problem with the fascist nature of their plans.
> 
> *b. " Fascism did not acquire an evil name in Washington*
> 
> *until Hitler became a menace to·the Soviet Union." *
> Manly, Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too late, political chic. Hoover already "took the fall" for the laziness of laissez-fair capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> PC cant stand toe to toe in a debate.she knows perfectly well she would be laughed out of a courtroom if she debated the same way in a court of law as she does here refusing to addresss evidence.
> 
> 
> as pretty much every poster here knows,she has an irrational obsession over FDR.
> 
> She makes a thread about how the communists never met a democrat they did not love, posting a  pic of that historic moment of FDR,churchill,and Stalin sitting together.Yet when SOMEONE ELSE posts a pic of Eisenhower, a REPUBLICAN being buddies of Stalin as i did,she cowardly runs off with her tail between her legs never talking about IKES relationship to Stalin as well since I exposed a REPUBLICAN never met a communist he did not like.
> 
> 
> she has NO ANSWERS for this pic here just posting the same old evasive tactic ramblings that i said she was in love with Ike which is totally irrelevant to my point i am making.
Click to expand...




Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.

Try to find any such post of mine.




Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.


Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?




And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.


Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PoliticalChic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just post this?
> 
> "In fact, FDR was a pal of Stalin,
> 
> yeah and you always run off with your tail between your legs all the time everytime I prove that your hero Ike was pals with him as well. always changing the topic"
> 
> 
> 
> And did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whining? I am not that idiot FDR worshipper Camp who DOES whine about your posts on FDR and thinks he  did no wrong and gets all upset about his corruption being exposed.
> 
> Find ONE post of mine where I ever said anything GOOD about FDR.you wont so stop putting words in my mouth lumping me in the same group of FDR worshippers such as Camp who worships him.
> 
> and moron,I did not say that you lied about anything about FDR, so stop putting words in my mouth.thats what you ALWAYS do when you evade facts that you have an obsession over him.
> 
> ALL i said was you have an irrational obsession over him and the democrats  the fact you always  talk about  HIS  links to the communist but like the coward you are as you just proved,you ignored IKE's links to the communist as well changing the subject putting words in  my mouth i never said so enough of this crap that i have said your posts on FDR are not true.
> 
> you just wont talk about Ikes corruption as well since FDR is the one you have an obsession of that you keep refusing to acknowledge.
> 
> I have never once said FDR was a good president or once  said what you posted on him was wrong so enough of the babble..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> evade tactic as always that you have an obsession over FDR and his ties to communists but when shown facts that a REPUBLICAN  had ties to the communists, you wont talk about HIS  ties to them.,you go into evade mode. the fact you REFUSE to address that Ike was pals with Stalin AFTER saying FDR was pals with him, any rational person would have the same conclusion that you love Ike with your obvious bias towards the republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> still no answer. EVADE tactic as always your bias on the republicans. i maybe mentioned that a couple times you loved Ike.get over it.
> 
> I also see how you ignored where I challenged you to find  where i said your posts on FDR were not correct and you could not post one.thanks for proving you LIE all the time about something somebody said to you when you know they did not say that.
> 
> I never once said your posts on FDR were wrong,just that you refuse to talk about  Ikes ties to the communists so enough of this dodgeball game you play of not defending or champion him.Thats all irrelevent and a dodgeball tactic of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one of your posts claimed that I championed Eisenhower....but, of course...as you are in all things....you were wrong.
> 
> Try to find any such post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo...... did I prove what a moron you are: I have never defended nor championed Eisenhower.
> 
> 
> Did I just shove your post back down your lying throat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....you have joined the legion of total imbeciles who whine about my posts about FDR.....not a single one of you has ever....EVER.....been able to dispute anything I've stated.
> 
> 
> Now....back in that dunce seat where you belong.
Click to expand...




so in short.this is all PC has to say when she cant refute my facts that IKE was pals with Stalin same as  FDR,the man she has a scary  obsession over,this is all she EVER has to offer when challenged to address that pesky little fact on Ike being pals with stalin is this-

same old song and dance evade tactic toon.that being the case,I think i will honer her request and leave the fact I would have better luck getting a DOG to address that fact of her obsession over FDR and the democrats and Ike being pals with stalin  over her.


----------



## Mushroom

PoliticalChic said:


> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.



This is why I call Communism "International Socialism".  Both sides really wanted the same thing.  The difference is that in NS that nations kept their own distinct national identity, and were do develop their own policy and implementation.  In IS however (Marxism), national identities were to dissolve under the mantle of an International Worker's Paradise.

Socialists do not like to be reminded that Socialism existed before Marx, but he unquestionably changed how it is seen in the modern world.  And that not all Socialists recognize Marx as the Messiah and Savior of the world.

NS is a distinct offshoot of Socialism, but most of the core beliefs are the same.  Not really unlike how in the US Democrats and Republicans both have the same general goals in mind, but have very different ideas on how to get there.

But as usual in these discussions, I can see this went completely towards nonsensical personal attacks and divergences into things that do not even apply.

And for the dimwits in here, of course Ike supported Stalin.  The Soviet Union was our ally after all, no duh!  It could equally be said by that reason that Stalin supported the United States.  So this is nonsensical in the extreme.


----------



## Votto

Listen, just because the Nazi party called themselves socialists and had socialists policies does not make them socialists.

Besides, Hitler started the Tea Party


----------



## Mushroom

Votto said:


> Listen, just because the Nazi party called themselves socialists and had socialists policies does not make them socialists.



Well, it is obvious that you never studied the actual NAZI platform itself, nor it's actual history.

And no, I am not talking about the man nominally in charge, but the platform.

Here are some key points from their official party platform:



> That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.
> 
> All personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits
> 
> We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> In order to make it possible for every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education, and thus the opportunity to reach into positions of leadership, the State must assume the responsibility of organizing thoroughly the entire cultural system of the people.  We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor.



Now tell me, which of those points are in contradiction to Socialism?  Of course there was other things, like all media being subservient to the State, which Socialists also love.

You say that they were not Socialists, but offer no proof.  How about some proof?  Prove that what you are saying is true.

I myself just presented a big chunk of the actual National SOcialist Party Platform.  What do you have?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mushroom said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over and over....the indoctrinated just can't overcome the propaganda...this: while Communists were Leftwing, the really, really evil doctrine, Nazism, was Rightwing.
> No, it wasn't. It was brithed from the same sourece as communism...Karl Marx.
> It authorized slaughter and genocide...as Leftism does.
> And dreamed of the very same end stage for society as all six Leftwing views do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I call Communism "International Socialism".  Both sides really wanted the same thing.  The difference is that in NS that nations kept their own distinct national identity, and were do develop their own policy and implementation.  In IS however (Marxism), national identities were to dissolve under the mantle of an International Worker's Paradise.
> 
> Socialists do not like to be reminded that Socialism existed before Marx, but he unquestionably changed how it is seen in the modern world.  And that not all Socialists recognize Marx as the Messiah and Savior of the world.
> 
> NS is a distinct offshoot of Socialism, but most of the core beliefs are the same.  Not really unlike how in the US Democrats and Republicans both have the same general goals in mind, but have very different ideas on how to get there.
> 
> But as usual in these discussions, I can see this went completely towards nonsensical personal attacks and divergences into things that do not even apply.
> 
> And for the dimwits in here, of course Ike supported Stalin.  The Soviet Union was our ally after all, no duh!  It could equally be said by that reason that Stalin supported the United States.  So this is nonsensical in the extreme.
Click to expand...



"...of course Ike supported Stalin."

Well...you could say that....

Only in the second degree: he followed orders, like a good soldier, and his boss was a Stalin-groupie.

Eisenhower got a star for allowing Stalin to determine where the attack on Fortress Europa should be.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mushroom said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, just because the Nazi party called themselves socialists and had socialists policies does not make them socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is obvious that you never studied the actual NAZI platform itself, nor it's actual history.
> 
> And no, I am not talking about the man nominally in charge, but the platform.
> 
> Here are some key points from their official party platform:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That all unearned income, and all income that does not arise from work, be abolished.
> 
> All personal profit arising from the war must be regarded as treason to the people. We therefore demand the total confiscation of all war profits
> 
> We demand the nationalization of all trusts.
> 
> We demand profit-sharing in large industries.
> 
> We demand a generous increase in old-age pensions.
> 
> We demand the creation and maintenance of a sound middle-class, the immediate communalization of large stores which will be rented cheaply to small tradespeople, and the strongest consideration must be given to ensure that small traders shall deliver the supplies needed by the State, the provinces and municipalities.
> 
> In order to make it possible for every capable and industrious German to obtain higher education, and thus the opportunity to reach into positions of leadership, the State must assume the responsibility of organizing thoroughly the entire cultural system of the people.  We demand that specially talented children of poor parents, whatever their station or occupation, be educated at the expense of the State.
> 
> The State has the duty to help raise the standard of national health by providing maternity welfare centers, by prohibiting juvenile labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now tell me, which of those points are in contradiction to Socialism?  Of course there was other things, like all media being subservient to the State, which Socialists also love.
> 
> You say that they were not Socialists, but offer no proof.  How about some proof?  Prove that what you are saying is true.
> 
> I myself just presented a big chunk of the actual National SOcialist Party Platform.  What do you have?
Click to expand...



Votto was being sarcastic.

He's on the same page as you are.


----------



## Death Angel

PoliticalChic said:


> Votto was being sarcastic.
> 
> He's on the same page as you are.


Sarcasm is hard for some to get in print. Guess that's why I'm so often misunderstood.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Death Angel said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votto was being sarcastic.
> 
> He's on the same page as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm is hard for some to get in print. Guess that's why I'm so often misunderstood.
Click to expand...



Sometimes we assume that we are being tongue-in-cheek....

...but you know what they say about 'assume.'


----------



## Mushroom

[QUOTE="PoliticalChic, post: 17785936, member: 12394]
Votto was being sarcastic.
[/QUOTE]

You have to realize that I was not going to go through over 700 messages.  I did look through the first and last pages, and pretty much saw more and more fantastical and rabid posts, that had absolutely nothing to do with the actual topic.  Mostly they appeared to be made of people patting themselves on the back for how clever they were, completely missing that they were so far off course they might as well have been trying to run the Boston Marathon in Berlin.

Myself, I tend more towards the sarcastic when I realize people have absolutely no idea what they are talking about.  The kind that repeat talking points from say Occupy Democrats spring immediately to mind.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mushroom said:


> [QUOTE="PoliticalChic, post: 17785936, member: 12394
> Votto was being sarcastic.



You have to realize that I was not going to go through over 700 messages.  I did look through the first and last pages, and pretty much saw more and more fantastical and rabid posts, that had absolutely nothing to do with the actual topic.  Mostly they appeared to be made of people patting themselves on the back for how clever they were, completely missing that they were so far off course they might as well have been trying to run the Boston Marathon in Berlin.

Myself, I tend more towards the sarcastic when I realize people have absolutely no idea what they are talking about.  The kind that repeat talking points from say Occupy Democrats spring immediately to mind.[/QUOTE]


I'm not blaming you....I'm advising you.


----------



## danielpalos

Authoritarianism is right wing; Liberalism is left wing.  Understand now or do you need a full body massage "to rub it in"?


----------

